# carte mère gillee Mac Book Pro



## MILLAUDES (12 Juin 2008)

Mon Mac Book Pro acheté en octobre 06 vient de me lâcher. Diagnostic de mon vendeur : carte mère grillée, sans doute à cause d'une surchauffe. Evaluation du changement de carte mère : 1000, alors qu'un Mac Book Pro neuf vaut aujourd'hui 1500... Et bien sûr, il n'est plus sous garantie... Impossible donc de se retourner contre Apple. Un an et demi comme durée de vie pour un portable, je n'avais jamais vu ça, moi qui n'achète que des Mac depuis toujours... Obligée de m'en racheter un autre, la pilule est amère. Quelqu'un d'autre a-t-il eu ce même problème ?


----------



## Amalcrex (12 Juin 2008)

Dans ce cas disons... Vive l'apple care.
Ok j'arrête de retourner le couteau dans la plaie désolé 
Toutes mes condoléances.


----------



## xao85 (13 Juin 2008)

C'était un macbook pro Core Duo ou Core2Duo?


----------



## MILLAUDES (13 Juin 2008)

J'en sais rien. C'était un Mac Book Pro 2Ghz 15,4 1/100GO/SD, la première série des Mac Book Pro... Paraît qu'il y a eu des problèmes de surchauffe sur cette série, mais que Apple n'a pas voulu reconnaître le problème, avez-vous entendu parler de çà ?


----------



## MamaCass (14 Juin 2008)

Si tu es client depuis des années, tu peux mettre cela à ton avantage. 

Si c'est la première série de MBP c'est un Core Duo. 

Appelle Apple, explique leur calmement ton mécontentement, on ne sait jamais, ils pourraient faire un geste commercial, ça vaut le coup d'essayer


----------



## MILLAUDES (14 Juin 2008)

Je m'apprêtais à leur écrire, avec copie du devis de réparation et de la facture d'origine. Est-ce que c'est mieux de téléphoner ? En tout état de cause, à quelle adresse ou téléphone, vous savez ?


----------



## xao85 (14 Juin 2008)

MILLAUDES a dit:


> J'en sais rien. C'était un Mac Book Pro 2Ghz 15,4 1/100GO/SD, la première série des Mac Book Pro... Paraît qu'il y a eu des problèmes de surchauffe sur cette série, mais que Apple n'a pas voulu reconnaître le problème, avez-vous entendu parler de çà ?



Voilà c'est ce que j'allais dire les génération Core Duo est une génération de merde! (dsl mais ya pas d'autres mots!  J'ai eu plein de souci avec un macbook core duo et un macbook pro core duo)


----------



## MamaCass (14 Juin 2008)

MILLAUDES a dit:


> Je m'apprêtais à leur écrire, avec copie du devis de réparation et de la facture d'origine. Est-ce que c'est mieux de téléphoner ? En tout état de cause, à quelle adresse ou téléphone, vous savez ?



Mieux vaut le appeler : 0800 046 046



Bon courage et surtout reste zen


----------



## Macuserman (15 Juin 2008)

Tiens nous au courant, peut-être que tu aideras des gens, qui sait ?

Bonne chance, et désolé pour le matos, mais les premiers en 2.00Ghz ont connu une série de problème...

A +


----------



## le_cubeur (15 Juin 2008)

Parle d'un vice caché, car dans ce cas la garantie est de 2 ans. Ainsi ils seront obligés de te le remplacer...


----------



## Macuserman (15 Juin 2008)

le_cubeur a dit:


> Parle d'un vice caché, car dans ce cas la garantie est de 2 ans. Ainsi ils seront obligés de te le remplacer...



Mais bien sûr oui...un vice caché !

Ohh méchant Apple, ils font griller exprès les cartes mères...
Il sont amoraux, c'est incroyable...

Non, ne dis que ce qui t'es arrivé, ne dis pas que c'est quelqu'un de chez Apple qui est venu chez toi dans la nuit te faire griller ta CM...


----------



## Tox (15 Juin 2008)

Bin, Macuserman, faut savoir :mouais:

Soit les premières versions ont connu des problèmes et peut-être peut-on avancer l'argument du vice caché, soit les premières versions sont exemptes de soucis et MILLAUDES n'a pas eu de chance...

Et ce n'est pas la peine de se fâcher


----------



## Macuserman (15 Juin 2008)

Oui, on est d'accord, mais est-ce que le mec en face va lui dire "oh oui, on est découvert, on faisait griller les cartes mères...".

Non, et je ne pense pas qu'il soit malchanceux ! 
C'est vrai que les Core Duo ont subi des problèmes, mais bon, c'est pour ça qu'il a l'Apple Care hein. 

Donc tu peux éventuellement, hypothétiquement soulever le vice caché, mais n'affirme pas (aurais-je alors mal compris le message de le_cubeur ?? ) que c'en est un ! 

Je me laisse emporter, faut que j'y remédie !


----------



## le_cubeur (15 Juin 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Oui, on est d'accord, mais est-ce que le mec en face va lui dire "oh oui, on est découvert, on faisait griller les cartes mères...".
> 
> Non, et je ne pense pas qu'il soit malchanceux !
> C'est vrai que les Core Duo ont subi des problèmes, mais bon, c'est pour ça qu'il a l'Apple Care hein.
> ...


Excusez moi lol. Je propose juste une idée comme ça. Car s'il gueule un peu au téléphone, expliquant que ce problème n'est pas un cas unique et qu'il en a recensé des dizaines sur des forums, alors mets en avant l'idée d'un vice caché. Prépare toi l'article de la loi à coté de toi pour faire le gars informé et au courant de ce que tu avances. Si tu as un peu de chance, ton interlocuteur cèdera assez facilement, sinon désolé....


----------



## Leced (15 Juin 2008)

le_cubeur a dit:


> Si tu as un peu de chance, ton interlocuteur cèdera assez facilement, sinon désolé....



Apple et céder facilement, ça fait bizarre dans la même phrase 
mon macbook pro (sous applecare), a vu en un an : son topcase changé deux fois, sa carte mère remplacée, son écran remplacé également. de retour de SAV il y a une semaine, le rétro éclairage et le superdrive présentaient des dysfonctionnements. donc il est reparti illico au SAV. ben personne n'a voulu admettre qu'il y avait un problème avec cet ordinateur...


----------



## Amalcrex (15 Juin 2008)

Leced a dit:


> Apple et céder facilement, ça fait bizarre dans la même phrase
> mon macbook pro (sous applecare), a vu en un an : son topcase changé deux fois, sa carte mère remplacée, son écran remplacé également. de retour de SAV il y a une semaine, le rétro éclairage et le superdrive présentaient des dysfonctionnements. donc il est reparti illico au SAV. ben personne n'a voulu admettre qu'il y avait un problème avec cet ordinateur...



Ah oui toi t'as vraiment pas de bol...
Et le topcase, c'est quelle partie en fait ?


----------



## Leced (15 Juin 2008)

Amalcrex a dit:


> Ah oui toi t'as vraiment pas de bol...
> Et le topcase, c'est quelle partie en fait ?



c'est la partie clavier/trackpad. Effectivement, pas de bol. D'origine, il ne reste que la batterie, le disque dur, le bottom case et les barrettes de mémoire... mais bon, j'ai eu tous les soucis répertoriés sur les MBP : SMC grillée, ventilos bloqués à 6000 tours, tâches brunes sur l'écran.


----------



## Amalcrex (15 Juin 2008)

T'as vraiment eu une fin de série 
Et maintenant il a plus de problème ?
Moi j'ai la coque qui s'est dilatée juste au dessus du superdrive, et apple ne prend pas ça en garantie, j'ai les nerfs... Mon MBP a tout juste un mois...


----------



## Leced (15 Juin 2008)

Amalcrex a dit:


> T'as vraiment eu une fin de série
> Et maintenant il a plus de problème ?
> Moi j'ai la coque qui s'est dilatée juste au dessus du superdrive, et apple ne prend pas ça en garantie, j'ai les nerfs... Mon MBP a tout juste un mois...



je te dirais ça quand il sera revenu du SAV  
quand tu dis dilatée au dessus du superdrive, c'est genre bombé ou bien genre les clips sont mal enfoncés (un espace entre le topcase et le bottomcase)? parce que si c'est la deuxième chose, j'avais ça quand j'ai acheté le MBP, j'ai résolu un peu à l'arrache en mettant la lame de mon couteau suisse dans la fente du superdrive pour la maintenir pendant que je reclipsais la bête (retrospectivement, si j'avais sû, je ne me serais pas embêté à faire ça  )


----------



## Amalcrex (15 Juin 2008)

Rhooo il est encore au SAV en plus 
Je te plaints, vraiment.
Sinon ben regarde ici c'est plus explicatif.
C'est plus du genre bombé.


----------



## MamaCass (16 Juin 2008)

Alors Millaudes, où en es tu ?


----------



## the_bloodlust (1 Août 2008)

je tiens a signalé au pauvre utilisateur a la carte mere grillé qu'il ferai mieux de se plaindre

le site inquirer avais été le premier a denoncer le probleme!!
http://www.theinquirer.net/gb/inquirer/news/2008/07/09/nvidi&shy;a-g84-g86-bad 

voici un autre lien
http://www.hardware.fr/news/lire/31-07-2008/

caret graphique nvidia mal conçu surchauffe
mort prématuré de carte mére et surchauffe excessive a gogo pour les client portable ayant dans leur machine un carte graphique serie 8m de chez nvidia
les forums mac us et nvidia etait vite nettoyer de toute trace mais ça a quand meme fait surface
seule solution proposer un soft faisant demarrer le refroidissement plut tot pour que le chip tienne plus longtemps (plus qu'une année sans doute)

si votre mac book pro chauffe dur gare!!


----------



## Scarta (8 Janvier 2009)

Salut à tous!
Voici un site trèèèès intéressant, déjà pour ce qui est du problème des puces mais aussi pour ce qui est des garanties et des lois en vigueurs!

http://cpolitic.wordpress.com/2008/...cheter-un-nouveau-pc-portable-lisez-la-suite/

Moi aussi je suis détenteur d'un macbook pro 15'' 2.4GHz qui a lâché début décembre (1 an et 5 mois d'utilisation). Je l'ai porté au SAV, qui a fait un devis et qui m'a diagnostiqué une panne de la carte mère... (1000 de réparation...)
Est-il probable que la surchauffe d'une telle carte graphique (8600M GT) ai pu endommagé la carte mère? Comment pourrais-je le prouver/démontrer?

Si vous avez une idée n'hésitez pas à me contacter! 
Bonne soirée


----------



## macinside (8 Janvier 2009)

Attention, dans le cadre d'un problème lier a une GT8600 les centres de services agrée Apple doivent effectuer un test que leurs a fournit Apple, celui-ci génère un code prise en charge si la machine est bien éligible en terme de panne, si ils ne peuvent pas le généré c'est un devis


----------



## C@cTuS (12 Janvier 2009)

Scarta, si tu vends ton macbook pro HS , fais moi signe  

je te laisse le disque dur et les barrettes memoires


----------



## Scarta (12 Janvier 2009)

lol aurais tu des cartes mère pas cher? Auquel cas ça m'intéresserait!


----------



## youloli (12 Janvier 2009)

bonjour, j'ai aussi un macbook pro 2,4 ghz 160go 2go sous tiger d'aout 2008 avec la fameuse carte graphique nvidia defectueuse. le portable fonctionne mais l'ecran reste noir meme branché sur un  ecran externe ou tv c'est pareil.J'ai tel a apple qui m'a fait faire un test, c'est apparement bien ça, cette foutue carte graphique nvidia soudée a la carte mere, ft tt changer... je dois amener mon macbookpro chez un reparateur agrée a paris(quelqu'un un connait un meilleur qu'un autre, il m'ont conseillé ALIS ds le 11eme,quelqu'un connait? ils st serieux?
Pour ceux qui ont connut le meme probleme, combien de tps a prit cette reparation?
je voulais aussi vous demander, j'ai pu recuperer mes données en branchant mon macbookpro sur mon vieux imac tournesol, est ce qu'il est possible de formater le macbookpro qd il est branché sur l'imac, si oui dites moi comment faire svp....merci.....et longue vie au forum!


----------



## C@cTuS (12 Janvier 2009)

de la meme facon que tu as recuperé tes données. tu branches ton macbook pro et ton Flatpanel en mode Target (un cable firewire + touche T au demarrage sur le macbook pro), puis a partir du flat panel ,tu lances l utilitaire de disque et tu formates.


----------



## youloli (13 Janvier 2009)

merci bcp; mais alors plusieurs pbs et nouveautés......tout d'abord en rebranchant mon macbookpro sur mon imac, de nouveau l'ecran allumé, avec un icone geant de firewire......donc je debranche le firewire pensant que mon macbookpro refonctionne, l'icone ne part pas, alors je reteins le macbookpro puis le rallume, et de nouveau ecran noir........bref a ne plus rien comprendre cette foutue carte nvidia.....quelqu'un sait ce qui a put se passer?? tte façon il file qd meme chez ALIS services demain....
pour le formater j'ai suivie les instructions que tu m'as donné, mais la de nouveau un pb, j'ai dc rebrancher le macbookpro sur l'imac, en l'allumant j'ai maintebue la touche T, comme qd j'ai recupéré mes données, je suis aller ds l'utilitaire du disque du macbookpro,je vais ds le menu effacer,le format volume indique "mac OS etendu(journalisé)", le nom "sans titre","intaller les gestionnaires du disque" est cliqué, je vais ds options de securité ds lequel je choisis "mise a zero des données",je clique sur ok pour valider et ensuite dur effacer.....et la preparation de mise a zero du disque se lance,......je suis entrain de le faire, tjs en"preparation de la mise a zero du disque", c'est bizarre avant ça avait echouer direct en mettant "impossible de demonter le disque", bizarre je pige pas grd chose sur ce cp la....si ça n'echoue pas faudrait il aussi recommncer en cliquant sur "effacer l'espace libre".....merci de vos reponses......et de l'aide......


----------



## youloli (13 Janvier 2009)

.........tjs en "preparation de la mise a zero du disque"........


----------



## youloli (13 Janvier 2009)

........ça a sauter......mdr........et l'utilitaire du disque vt pas se reouvrir........


----------



## C@cTuS (13 Janvier 2009)

ouai bon ton disque dur est HS , et surement la carte mère aussi ( probleme Nvidia ..)

Direction  -->  SAV


----------



## 217ae1 (13 Janvier 2009)

xao85 a dit:


> Voilà c'est ce que j'allais dire les génération Core Duo est une génération de merde!



tous les core duo ou juste les portables ?


----------



## youloli (13 Janvier 2009)

alors je comprends plus rien......pdt 2sem regulierement j'ai essayé de l'allumer et ecran noir tt le tps et impossibilité de le brancher meme sur un autre ecran.....je recupere mes données via mon imac brancher avec et vx formater le disque......ça echoue et impossible de re revenir ds l'utilitaire du disque.......et la je viens de rallumer le macbookpro seul et l'ecran fonctionne!!!!sauf que j'ai un ecran blanc avec une icone dossier avec un point d'interrogation.....je lance dc le cd d'installation mais qd j'arrive a selection du volume de destination, la rien,,,,je px rien choisr car c'est vide.......alors moi je pige plus rien la carte nvidia remarche????(je suis quasi sur que si je reteins tt de suite le macbookpro, yaura plus d'ecran au redemarrage....vais voir, et impossible de le reinsaller......est  ce que de l'avoir allumer et etiens plusierus fois qd l'ecran marchait pas, et d'avoir tenté un formatage qd il etait brancher sur mon imac a put endommager le disque, c'est un duocuero......je sais que la carte nividia est prise en charge par apple......pdt 2ans a partir de la date d'achat,,,,,,,pensez vous que le disque dur est fusillé? est comment c'est possible? si oui ça coute cher?........voili, voila, merci de vos reponses si vs en avez, de tte façon il file au sav demain......je pouvais pas l'amener avant j'etais pas la.....merci a vous


----------



## 217ae1 (14 Janvier 2009)

je dirais que la carte mêre a un problème.

éteins le et ressaye plus tard.


----------



## C@cTuS (14 Janvier 2009)

Ta carte mère est surement concernée par le probleme Nvidia, comme cité ci dessus .  Si ton numero de serie finit, par X91 ou X92 ou encore X94 , tu peux etre sûr qu il s agit de la carte mère .


----------



## wydad91 (14 Janvier 2009)

MILLAUDES a dit:


> J'en sais rien. C'était un Mac Book Pro 2Ghz 15,4 1/100GO/SD, la première série des Mac Book Pro... Paraît qu'il y a eu des problèmes de surchauffe sur cette série, mais que Apple n'a pas voulu reconnaître le problème, avez-vous entendu parler de çà ?



j'ai un ami qui a eu exactement le même problème au bout de deux et deux mois mais apple ne veut pas prendre la réparation en charge et le technicien apple lui a dit qu'il aurait dû prendre une apple care sous entendant que leur MBP son de la m..de et même generation que le tien


----------



## C@cTuS (15 Janvier 2009)

et ton ami vendrait pas son macbook pro ?


----------



## Touit (15 Janvier 2009)

le_cubeur a dit:


> [...] Car s'il gueule un peu au téléphone [...]



C'était juste pour rappeler que si notre amie MILLAUDES a écrit



MILLAUDES a dit:


> [...] Obligée de m'en racheter un autre [...]



C'est qu'il faut arrêter de s'adresser à MILLAUDES en utilisant "il" mais "elle" .

Et non, il n'y a pas que des hommes sur les forums informatiques


----------



## wydad91 (15 Janvier 2009)

C@cTuS a dit:


> et ton ami vendrait pas son macbook pro ?



c'est fort possible mais bon pour le moment il vaa le garder sous le coude pour essayer de voir avec le service consommateur donc patience^^


----------



## C@cTuS (15 Janvier 2009)

je reste à l affut, je suis dans le 91


----------



## Scarta (17 Janvier 2009)

Et tu achètes pour combien?


----------



## macinside (17 Janvier 2009)

merci d'utiliser les MP pour la suite  :modo:


----------



## C@cTuS (17 Janvier 2009)

le reste en MP


----------



## toitoine33 (22 Janvier 2009)

bonjour

je viens d'avoir le meme probleme que toi, mon affichage a commence à fatiguer mardi soir et puis hier soir il m'a completement laché.

Tout l'écran s'est brouillé, obliger de forcer le redemarrage et ensuite ma pomme était complètement deformé et brouillé elle aussi.
Ensuite affichage de l'écran kernel panic et je ne pouvais plus rien faire...

je pense que ma pauvre n'vidia a rendu l'âme.

Par contre Apple au service technique me confirme qu'une série de mbp bénéfie d'une extension de garantie pour se probleme. Le miens part aujourd'hui en réparation et j'espere que je l'aurai la semaine prochaine un mbp tout refait à neuf.

Honnetement je commence un peu à perdre confiance en Apple. Cela fera en l'espace de 3ans le 3ème MBP qui me lache entre les mains. Je l'utilise de façon professionnel pour faire du montage video. Je me demande si ce portable a vraiment une vocation pro...


----------



## jcdenne (24 Janvier 2009)

Je me suis retrouvé avec un écran noir avec mon MBP 15/2.4/ 2 G/160. Il a 18 mois...
Je l'ai porté chez mon magasin préféré. On me le rends après un
paiement de 173 ...
Dans le magasin il a booté normalement...
Je rentre chez moi : écran noir !
Je retourne, on me prête un MB et 15 jours après (hier) j'ai un
message téléphonique me
donnant le devis. Changement de la carte mère,changement
d'alimentation avec un coût HT
de 1100  1315 TTC
Qu'en pensez-vous ? Un neuf vaut 1700  !
J'ai téléphoné chez Apple qui me conseille le service clientèle...
Si quelqu'un à l'expérience ...
Je suis preneur


----------



## C@cTuS (24 Janvier 2009)

Chipset Video qui a laché , carte mère a remplacé, puis bon , une carte mère à 900&#8364;.. . Bien sûr le prix de la carte mère n est pas donné ... les pieces Apple sont assez Cher .



Neanmoins , si tu decidais ( un jour) à vendre ton MBP pour pieces ( je te laisse le disque dur , la memoire, et le bloc alim ) , je suis preneur pour 200&#8364; (ca remboursera au moins les 173&#8364; perdus..) , je suis à 10 minutes d Antony  . Ca serait surtout pour recuperer l ecran complet et la carte alim .

Cordialement .


----------



## jcdenne (25 Janvier 2009)

Oui, c'est encourageant !
Prix d'achat 2399  le 3 juillet 2007 !
J'espère qu'Apple fera un geste commercial. J'aimerai savoir si d'autres que mo on fait cette triste expérience ...


----------



## olivufu (25 Janvier 2009)

bonjour, si vous l'avez acheté en juillet 2007, votre macbook doit être équipé du chipset (ou carte graphique) 8600M GT. Est ce le cas?

si oui regardez bien cette page: apple offre une extension de garantie de 1 an (soit jusqu'à juillet 2009 pour vous) pour tout symptome graphique tel qu'un écran noir par exemple. (défaut reconnu par Nvidia).

http://support.apple.com/kb/TS2377?viewlocale=fr_FR

Peut être cela peut il vous aider, non?


Si ce n'est pas le cas, tentez de vendre l'écran au plus offrant, car ces derniers sont très recherché par tous ceux qui l'on cassé (par erreur ou autre). L'offre peut être plus intéressante pour vous que les "200 euros" ici proposé qui sont certes déjà bien, mais nullement justifié face à 2300 dépensé il ya un an et demi.

tenez nous au courant


----------



## macinside (25 Janvier 2009)

olivufu a dit:


> bonjour, si vous l'avez acheté en juillet 2007, votre macbook doit être équipé du chipset (ou carte graphique) 8600M GT. Est ce le cas?
> 
> si oui regardez bien cette page: apple offre une extension de garantie de 1 an (soit jusqu'à juillet 2009 pour vous) pour tout symptome graphique tel qu'un écran noir par exemple. (défaut reconnu par Nvidia).



pas pour tout symptôme, uniquement un problème directement lier a la puce nvidia, qui doit être valider par une série de test en SAV, les problèmes d'affichage peu aussi être lier a d'autres composant que la puce video (notamment la mémoire video)


----------



## 217ae1 (25 Janvier 2009)

pourquoi ces macbookpro sont vite mort ?

apple veut nous encourager a passer sur pc ?


----------



## Tox (25 Janvier 2009)

Il s'agit clairement d'un défaut de conception du chipset graphique. Sur ce coup, la Pomme n'y peut pas grand-chose...


----------



## C@cTuS (25 Janvier 2009)

olivufu a dit:


> Si ce n'est pas le cas, tentez de vendre l'écran au plus offrant, car ces derniers sont très recherché par tous ceux qui l'on cassé (par erreur ou autre). L'offre peut être plus intéressante pour vous que les "200 euros" ici proposé qui sont certes déjà bien, mais nullement justifié face à 2300 dépensé il ya un an et demi.
> 
> tenez nous au courant


 

ecran neuf 300&#8364; , d occasion , 200&#8364; est plus que raisonnable . surtout que le disque dur et les barrettes memoire, sont restitués .

http://cgi.ebay.fr/ECRAN-pour-MACBOOK-PRO-15-4-pouces-NON-LED_W0QQitemZ250361091106QQcmdZViewItemQQptZFR_GH_Informatique_Ordinateurs_Ordinateurs_Portables?hash=item250361091106&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A2%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## macinside (25 Janvier 2009)

:modo: ça serai bien de recentré le sujet et vite :modo:


----------



## divoli (25 Janvier 2009)

Bref, quand on achète un Mac, il vaut mieux prévoir en plus l'achat d'un Applecare.

Je n'aurais peut-être pas fait cette remarque il y a plusieurs années en arrière. Mais depuis 2 ou 3 ans, j'ai l'impression (partagée par de plus en plus de MacUser) que la qualité se dégrade chez Apple...


----------



## Tox (25 Janvier 2009)

C'est pour cela que ma position n'a pas changé, cher Divoli : plutôt un laptop d'entrée gamme tous les deux ou trois ans qu'une machine plus haut de gamme. 

Comme toi, j'ai vraiment le sentiment que le matériel informatique a toutes les peines à tenir au-delà... Sans compter les OS de plus en plus gourmands !


----------



## Amalcrex (25 Janvier 2009)

Os de plus en plus gourmands, mais machines de + en + puissantes... Souvent, c'est proportionnel (oublions le cas de vista )


----------



## Tox (26 Janvier 2009)

Amalcrex a dit:


> Os de plus en plus gourmands, mais machines de + en + puissantes... Souvent, c'est proportionnel (oublions le cas de vista )


 C'est pour cela que je prône un changement plus rapide et non un achat plus dispendieux 

Pour en revenir au sujet de la CM qui lâche, je dois dire que cela fait moins mal de voir un iBook partir en cacahouète qu'une machine pro, surtout après la garantie...


----------



## xao85 (26 Janvier 2009)

Perso je considère qu'une machine apple, même un ibook doit tenir la cadence pendant un certains nombres d'années. Au jour d'aujourd'hui mettre 1000&#8364; dans un ordi devient du haut de gamme!


----------



## divoli (26 Janvier 2009)

Ce n'est plus tellement le cas. C'est pour cela que j'ai tendance à considérer que le "vrai" prix d'un Mac, c'est le prix de l'ordinateur avec l'achat de l'Applecare.

Avec ça, on peut se permettre d'être exigeant durant au moins trois ans.


----------



## Amalcrex (26 Janvier 2009)

Divoli a raison je pense.
C'est pour ça que je vais probablement opter pour l'apple care dans quelques mois!
J'ai envie de le garder au moins 3 ans donc... faut ce qu'il faut!
En plus il est mis à rude épreuve le pauvre


----------



## divoli (26 Janvier 2009)

Oui, je le conseille. 

J'ai un MBP de juin 2007 et je compte le garder au moins 3 ans. Depuis que je l'ai, j'ai eu deux changements de CM, un changement de DD et un changement de ventilo.
J'ai certes un Applecare (et le centre agréé est très réactif). Mais en onze ans de Mac (à titre perso comme sur mon lieu de travail), je n'ai jamais vu un truc pareil.

En plus, cerise sur le gâteau, la coque a tendance à se dégrader tout autour du trackpad. Alors que mon Powerbook de 2005, lui, est comme neuf. Même la batterie (que j'avais fait changer en 2006 lors du programme d'échange), avec maintenant plus de 600 cycles au compteur, tient encore le coup.

Ceci dit, même si à priori cela peut paraitre paradoxal, je suis très content de mon MBP, qui se montre (à part ces quelques soucis) tout à fait fiable.


Mais je pense que, globalement, c'est le processus industriel qui est en cause. Du coté des PC, ce n'est pas forcément mieux, c'est même souvent pire.


----------



## Amalcrex (26 Janvier 2009)

Moi je l'ai depuis avril 08 et je n'ai eu "que" la coque qui a gonflée près du superdrive.
Heureusement, la garantie à joué... (même si j'ai du un peu me battre!)
Depuis, plus rien, à part des lignes foncées sur l'écran (vers le bas) de temps en temps mais une mise en veille et puis c'est reparti.
Tiens, j'ai la couleur sur le bouton d'ouverture de l'écran qui s'efface.
Vous croyez que je peux réclamer ?
Sur 3cm c'est tout foncé au lieu du gris...


----------



## 217ae1 (26 Janvier 2009)

mon frère a un mbp depuis juillet 08 et il n'a rien...

ou mon frère n'a pas remarqué ?

faut que je le surveille ?


----------



## Amalcrex (26 Janvier 2009)

Je pense pas que ce soit une majorité quand même lol pas de souci
De toutes les personnes que je connaisse ayant des MB/MBP n'ont pas eu de souci...


----------



## divoli (26 Janvier 2009)

Oui, je pense qu'il ne faut pas généraliser. Mais ce n'arrive pas qu'aux autres. Si la CM grille et que tu n'es plus sous garantie, comme on le voit dans ce topic, ben tu es dans une grosse m*rde...


----------



## toitoine33 (27 Janvier 2009)

je viens d'appeler le centre apple, mon mbp devrait être réparé aujourd'hui, un changement de carte mère a été effectué.

Je précise que je n'étais plus sous garantie, Apple a pris tout cela à sa charge.

Maintenant j'hésite à le revendre pour me prendre un nouveau mbp avec cette fois ci un apple care dessus...


----------



## Amalcrex (27 Janvier 2009)

Beau geste ça! 
Ou ils ont reconnus un défaut ?
C'est vrai que tu pourrais faire ça...


----------



## toitoine33 (27 Janvier 2009)

oui cela est belle et bien reconnu par apple, dont voici la fiche technique:

http://support.apple.com/kb/TS2377?viewlocale=fr_FR

je trouve cela tout à fait normale pour ce genre de machine qui sont censé être utilisé à vocation professionnelle.


----------



## pakoo (3 Février 2009)

Bonjour,

je viens également d'avoir ce porblème avec mon macbook pro : mac sous tension mais aucune video ...
La garantie vient de finir il y a 2 mois mais d'après apple on pourrait bénéficier d'un an de plus si il s'agissait d'un défaut de la carte graphique.
J'ai la carte graphique 8600 GT et mon numero de serie se termine par X91
j'ai acheté mon mac le 17 octobre 2007 ( ce qui correspond à la période précisé par apple).Pensez-que cela provient de la carte graphique ? est ce que c'est toujours pris en compte par apple ? je dois dire que depuis hier je ne sais plus trop quoi faire ...

merci d'avance pour vos réponse.


----------



## toitoine33 (3 Février 2009)

oui je pense que cela sera pris en compte par apple, il faut juste que tu apportes ton mbp à un apple center pour qu'il teste tout cela mais je dirais à 90% que tu n'auras rien à payer...

ma réparation a été faite extremement rapidement, j'ai apporté le mbp un jeudi matin et il est sorti de réparation le mardi suivant.


----------



## xao85 (4 Février 2009)

Tout a été dit, ne tarde pas. c'est la carte graphique sans aucun doute!


----------



## Gilloux69 (11 Février 2009)

Bonjour, 
Pour information envers ceux qui auraient le même problème: 
J'ai eu la semaine passée exactement ce même crash de carte mère sur mon MacBook Pro. 

Je vais le porter chez un vendeur Mac certifié le jour même. 

Deux jours plus tard, je reçois un coup de téléphone de mon vendeur:" Carte grillée -> réparations: 1150 euros. A votre place je prendrais un nouveau."

Dégouté, je fais un peu de recherche sur le net et je tombe sur ce sujet. Je me rends compte que mon Mac rentre pilpoil dans les critères cités plus haut.

Je sonne à Apple, explique mon cas. Ils me disent qu'ils ouvrent un dossier avec un numéro et que je dois contacter mon vendeur et lui donner ce numéro. 

Mon vendeur râle, me dit en qques mots: "De quoi je me mêle, qu'est-ce que Apple vient faire là-dedans ?" - Bref j'insiste...

Ce matin, coup de fil chez le vendeur vu qu'il ne daigne pas me donner de news. Et.... Bonne nouvelle: "Ok c'est bon, j'ai fais les tests demandé par Apple, vous êtes intégralement remboursé..."

Bref, grâce à ce forum j'ai économisé 1150 euros. La vie est belle !


----------



## divoli (11 Février 2009)

Gilloux69 a dit:


> Je vais le porter chez un *vendeur* Mac certifié le jour même.
> 
> Deux jours plus tard, je reçois un coup de téléphone de mon vendeur:" Carte grillée -> réparations: 1150 euros. *A votre place je prendrais un nouveau*."
> 
> *Mon vendeur râle*, me dit en qques mots: "De quoi je me mêle, *qu'est-ce que Apple vient faire là-dedans* *?*" - Bref j'insiste...



Je te laisse en tirer les conclusions.

Soit il est malhonnête, soit il est incompétent. Dans un cas comme dans l'autre, c'est grave...

Le pompon, c'est sa réponse qu'il t'a donné en râlant, alors qu'il est vendeur Mac certifié. Il fallait quand même oser...


Si vous en avez la possibilité, adressez-vous de préférence à un centre agréé qui ne fait que des réparations.


----------



## Amalcrex (12 Février 2009)

Honteux ce genre de réaction !!
Un vendeur se doit d'être commercial, ben lui il est un peu à la masse là 
Ils sont toujours bien gentils quand tu viens acheter, mais une fois que t'as un problème c'est là que tu te rends compte quel vendeur est correct et compétent, et quel autre ne l'est pas du tout !!


----------



## mattpeufpeuf (19 Février 2009)

bjr, j'ai le même problème (écran noir) donc touché par le problèmes des 8600 je pense.
Je vais demander au magasin apple.
Mais est ce que mes composants (ram et dd que j'ai changé) doivent être d'origine sachant que ca fait 1an et 6mois que j'ai mon macbook pro

merci


----------



## xao85 (19 Février 2009)

Il vaudrait mieux, car si il vérifie, ils n'accepteront pas de te réparer la machine... Enfin si jamais tu n'as plus les pièces d'origine, ne dit rien et croise les doigts pour que ça passe.

La RAM ne pose pas de souci, c'est le DD qui normalement fait sauter la garantie.


----------



## mattpeufpeuf (19 Février 2009)

J'ai encore les pieces d'origine ( ex dd==> dd externe) mais bon vu que ca fait plus d'un 1 an que je l'ai et la garantie d'apple est de 1an.

J'ai vérifié mon numéro de série est x91 comme stipulé dans le post.


ps : J'ai eu la confirmation d'un magsin Apple est ca pose pas de problème que les pieces soit changé vu le hors garantie.


----------



## pierrest (19 Février 2009)

MILLAUDES a dit:


> Mon Mac Book Pro acheté en octobre 06 vient de me lâcher. Diagnostic de mon vendeur : carte mère grillée, sans doute à cause d'une surchauffe. Evaluation du changement de carte mère : 1000, alors qu'un Mac Book Pro neuf vaut aujourd'hui 1500... Et bien sûr, il n'est plus sous garantie... Impossible donc de se retourner contre Apple. Un an et demi comme durée de vie pour un portable, je n'avais jamais vu ça, moi qui n'achète que des Mac depuis toujours... Obligée de m'en racheter un autre, la pilule est amère. Quelqu'un d'autre a-t-il eu ce même problème ?



Moi  ça m'est arrivé avec deux machines (le dernier non Intel et un de fin 2007), après genre 15 mois, depuis j'imagine même pas acheter un MBP sans Apple Care, en plus c'est très cool si tu le revend après 2 ans ça donne confiance la garantie, tu récupères vite 100 sur la revente.

Il chauffe effectivement souvent beaucoup, ça fait un peu soucis parfois, un peu peur d'envoyer certain rendus dessus parfois.


----------



## mojito13 (31 Mars 2009)

Bonjour,

Meme probleme que le post original.
MacBook Pro 15" acheté en Octobre 2007. Plus sous garantie. Carte video HS.
Amené dans un centre Apple et ils m'ont sorti:
TEST DU PROCESSEUR GRAPHIQUE,
MODELE NON ELIGIBLE .

Le centre me dit de voir avec Apple. Le support Apple me dit de voir avec le centre aggrée qui ont fait le test....

Merci Apple 2500&#8364; a blanc


----------



## 217ae1 (31 Mars 2009)

mojito13 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Meme probleme que le post original.
> MacBook Pro 15" acheté en Octobre 2007. Plus sous garantie. Carte video HS.
> ...



c'est vrai qu'ils sont énervant avec les supères pannes qui pousse a racheter un nouveau.

c'est bizarre, mais j'ai l'impression que chez apple, c'est le moins cher qui est le plus fiable...


----------



## mojito13 (1 Avril 2009)

J'ai mis en avant que j'etais un tres bon client Apple.
3 MacBook, TimeCapsule, AppleTV, Iphone, Ipod .... bref la totale.
Clairement pour eux, le MacBook est hors garantie depuis + de 6 mois et ca fait trop.
Si qqun veut un MacBookPro ou faut changer la carte mere bah je lui vends , une bouchée de pain


----------



## wydad91 (18 Avril 2009)

mojito13, malheureusement apple n'est pas très généreux la dessus.

bon et bien moi aussi j'ai un soucis, peut-être pourra t'on m'aider, en faites j'ai un macbook pro éligible (avec le chipset 8600mgt) acheté en juin 2008  au numéro de série se terminant aussi par x91.

Et je n'ai pas encore eu de panne, mais je n'aimerais pas l'avoir une fois la garantie dépassée donc je voudrais savoir si vous connaissiez un centre de réparation agrée qui soit suffisamment intelligent pour changer le chipset et la carte mère présumés défectueux alors qu'il ne sont pas en panne pour le moment.

merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## 217ae1 (19 Avril 2009)

je crois pas, car il faut attendre qu'il soit en panne, vu qu'ils remplaçent par un qui a le même problème !   :rateau:

mais si tu veux, tu peux la soliciter a fond pour essayer de la faire cramer.

mais la garantie des macbook pro avec cette puce graphique est étendue a deux ans ! (seulement pour se problème...)


----------



## wydad91 (19 Avril 2009)

217ae1 a dit:


> je crois pas, car il faut attendre qu'il soit en panne, vu qu'ils remplaçent par un qui a le même problème !   :rateau:
> 
> mais si tu veux, tu peux la soliciter a fond pour essayer de la faire cramer.
> 
> mais la garantie des macbook pro avec cette puce graphique est étendue a deux ans ! (seulement pour se problème...)



pour la garantie je savias qu'elle passait à deux ans mais tu est sérieux quand tu dis qu'il remplace la carte mère et le processeur par deux autres qui ont le même problème?


----------



## 217ae1 (19 Avril 2009)

je crois que, malheureusement, oui ! 

mais je suis pas sur, il faut demander a quelqu'un qui est conserné.


----------



## wydad91 (20 Avril 2009)

up quelqu'un d'autre à des informations sur les chipsets graphique


----------



## divoli (20 Avril 2009)

217ae1 a dit:


> je crois pas, car il faut attendre qu'il soit en panne, vu qu'ils remplaçent par un qui a le même problème !   :rateau:
> 
> mais si tu veux, tu peux la soliciter a fond pour essayer de la faire cramer.
> 
> mais la garantie des macbook pro avec cette puce graphique est étendue a deux ans ! (seulement pour se problème...)





217ae1 a dit:


> je crois que, malheureusement, oui !
> 
> mais je suis pas sur, il faut demander a quelqu'un qui est conserné.



La CG est soudée à la CM, donc si la CG lâche c'est donc la CM qui doit être changée. 

Cet automne (2008), la technicienne Apple qui a pris mon MBP en charge (j'avais le problème, pour la deuxième fois) m'a dit que désormais les CM sont  de rev 2, c'est à dire avec une CG qui n'a plus ce problème de conception. J'ai donc une telle CM dans mon MBP et je peux donc supposer que le problème est réglé.


----------



## xao85 (21 Avril 2009)

Oui ben on espère que le problème est reglé sinon je vais chercher Steve à l'hopital!


----------



## wydad91 (22 Avril 2009)

divoli a dit:


> La CG est soudée à la CM, donc si la CG lâche c'est donc la CM qui doit être changée.
> 
> Cet automne (2008), la technicienne Apple qui a pris mon MBP en charge (j'avais le problème, pour la deuxième fois) m'a dit que désormais les CM sont  de rev 2, c'est à dire avec une CG qui n'a plus ce problème de conception. J'ai donc une telle CM dans mon MBP et je peux donc supposer que le problème est réglé.



question que tu vas peut être trouver un peu bizarre mais avec quel logiciel as tu fait cramer ta carte mère je pense que ce sont des jeux mais lesquels si c'est bien ça?


----------



## Hurrican (19 Mai 2009)

Ce qui est raide, c'est que les mbp 1er du nom (les CoreDuo de 2006), qui ont des tas de soucis (dont la carte mère qui voient ses soudures lâcher), ne sont pas pris en charge !
Le post à l'origine de ce fil concernait une telle machine, et moi j'ai vu tous les mbp de cette génération mourir les uns après les autres. Le mien (2Ghz) outre sa 3ème batterie (pas 1 ans et déjà plus que 10% de charge), son SuperDrive qui ne veut plus graver de DVD (lentille HS), son ventilo gauche grillé, a vu ses 1ers problèmes de gels machine et d'artefacts il y a 2 mois. Les températures de fonctionnement ahurissantes qu'il atteint ne sont certainement pas étrangères à tous ces soucis. J'ai tout démonté pour trouver (et c'est du classique sur ce modèle) des chips baignant à l'origine dans la pâte thermique. J'ai refait çà proprement, et j'ai gagné 10° en moyenne. Mais le mal est fait. Dès que la machine chauffe un peu (typiquement avec un jeu utilisant la 3D), j'ai rapidement des triangles colorés qui se multiplient, et souvent la machine qui se plante. 
Je sais qu'un de ces jours, mon mbp va me lâcher. C'est le dernier encore en vie. Pourtant il n'a que 3 ans ! Au prix où on les paye, encore plus avec un AppleCare hors de prix vis à vis de la concurrence (çà change...), qui ne servira à rien, çà fout la haine. 
Pourtant, vu la série de pannes constatée sur ce modèle, invoquer un vice caché ne serait pas une escroquerie !


----------



## OTAK (21 Mai 2009)

Bonjour, 

je continue ce fil car j' ai un mac book pro 15 2.2  acheter le 16/11/2007 qui est dans ceux qui peuvent avoir des problémes.
Efectivement 1 ere panne le 09 avril 2009 ( heureusement, j' ai pris la garantie 3 ans à la fnac car moins cher à l' époque que l' apple care )
Donc changement de la carte mére, 2 jours aprés le retour de l' ordi, nouvelle panne, ils me change encore la carte mére, un jour aprés rebelotte encore méme type de panne, l' ordi ne démarre pas !!  
Pour l' instant il est encore au sav et je devrais le recevoir bientôt, j' ai téléphoner pour avoir des nouvelles et la personne me dit qu' il vont changer la carte mére !
J' avoue que j' ai trés peur qu' il retombe encore une fois en panne, on verras mais je ne comprend pas, je ne suis pas technitien, mais il parrais que la carte mére est soudée avec d' autres composants.
Quand pensez vous ( ça coute + cher à la fnac que de m' en donner un neuf ! )
je vous tiens au courrant pour la suite.........

Otak


----------



## Amalcrex (21 Mai 2009)

Disons plutôt que ce sont les autres composants qui sont soudés sur la CM.
Donc si tu as un problème, souvent il faut changer la CM...
Si ça tombe c'est chaque fois un problème différent, mais j'en doute quand même.
Je ne pense pas qu'ils vont te donner une nouvelle machine, d'abord parce que ce n'est plus le même modèle, et ensuite ils réparent avant de remplacer par du neuf. C'est une perte pour eux.
Prendre son mal en patience est la seule solution... 
Mais tu n'as vraiment pas de chance car le mien est quelques mois plus jeunes et n'a jamais eu tout ces soucis :mouais:
J'oubliais : courage!


----------



## OTAK (22 Mai 2009)

Merci des renseignements, je n' ai plus q' a attendre mardi le retour de mon mac, en espérant qu'il tienne le coup plus que 2 jour !! 
A suivre.....


----------



## wxcv123 (25 Mai 2009)

bonjour
ayant le meme probleme des carte nvidia défectueuses

je me demandais quel seraient les meilleurs centres, ceux pour qui dumoins on a accepté un échange


???


----------



## macinside (25 Mai 2009)

wxcv123 a dit:


> bonjour
> ayant le meme probleme des carte nvidia défectueuses
> 
> je me demandais quel seraient les meilleurs centres, ceux pour qui dumoins on a accepté un échange
> ...



tout les centres feront la même chose, il ne feront une échange de pièce qu'après avoir passer le test fournit par Apple


----------



## OTAK (30 Mai 2009)

Citation : 

Bonjour, 

je continue ce fil car j' ai un mac book pro 15 2.2 acheter le 16/11/2007 qui est dans ceux qui peuvent avoir des problémes.
Efectivement 1 ere panne le 09 avril 2009 ( heureusement, j' ai pris la garantie 3 ans à la fnac car moins cher à l' époque que l' apple care )
Donc changement de la carte mére, 2 jours aprés le retour de l' ordi, nouvelle panne, ils me change encore la carte mére, un jour aprés rebelotte encore méme type de panne, l' ordi ne démarre pas !! 
Pour l' instant il est encore au sav et je devrais le recevoir bientôt, j' ai téléphoner pour avoir des nouvelles et la personne me dit qu' il vont changer la carte mére !
J' avoue que j' ai trés peur qu' il retombe encore une fois en panne, on verras mais je ne comprend pas, je ne suis pas technitien, mais il parrais que la carte mére est soudée avec d' autres composants.
Quand pensez vous ( ça coute + cher à la fnac que de m' en donner un neuf ! )
je vous tiens au courrant pour la suite.........



j' ai reçcu mon mac réparer mardi : 3 éme carte mére changée !  ça marche toujours, je touche du bois ! la garantie prolongée de 34 jours


OTAK


----------



## C@cTuS (30 Mai 2009)

Oh  t inquietes pas, surement une serie de carte mere defectueuse juste avant, celle ci devrait fonctionner


----------



## Atelopus33 (5 Juin 2009)

Bonjour,

Mon Macbook Pro vient de rendre l'âme (exactement comme les cas précédents), je me suis rendu au réparateur agréé de ma région et là on me dit qu'il faut changer la carte mère (coût:1000 euros). Le produit a été acheté fin juillet 2007 neuf à 2300 euros directement sur l'Apple Store. Etant au chômage depuis janvier je n'ai pas les moyens de m'en acheter un autre, j'ai donc appelé Apple et là la personne qui me répond me dit qu'il n'y a aucun problème connu de carte mère et donc que j'ai plus qu'à m'en racheté un autre. Je suis vraiment surpris de la réponse en lisant tout ce qui ont les mêmes problèmes que moi. Je suis client de longue date macbook pro, iphone, ipod... et je trouve cela lamentable. Face à la sourde oreille d'Apple j'envisage de les poursuivre mais que puis-je faire? Quelqu'un peut-il me dire si je suis en droit de réclamer? Dernière petite question: puis-je vendre mon mac dans l'état et combien?
Merci par avance.

DESCRIPTION:
Macbook Pro 15 2.4Ghz
2x1G/160/SD/GLSY/AEX-FRA
Mon no de série fini par HXAG


----------



## C@cTuS (5 Juin 2009)

ton produit n est surement pas concerné par le probleme de GPU ,  envoie moi ton numero de serie par MP , je vais verifier .

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h28 ----------




wydad91 a dit:


> il remplace la carte mère et le processeur par deux autres qui ont le même problème?


 
non ,  il remplace le GPU defectueux , modele 602 , pa run nouveau GPU modele 603 (donc révisé)


----------



## divoli (5 Juin 2009)

Atelopus33 a dit:


> Mon Macbook Pro vient de rendre l'âme (exactement comme les cas précédents), je me suis rendu au réparateur agréé de ma région et là on me dit qu'il faut changer la carte mère (coût:1000 euros).
> 
> (...)
> 
> ...



Il faudrait vérifier auprès du technicien que ce n'est pas la carte graphique qui a lâché car touchée par le problème reconnu par Apple et nVidia (ce qui, concrètement, entraine un changement de CM à la charge d'Apple).

C'est envisageable, puisque ton MBP a justement la carte graphique concernée (nVidia GeForce 8600M GT).


----------



## macdebarc (6 Juin 2009)

Il se trouve que j'ai eu en quelques heures les mêmes symptômes que ceux décris par les précédents posts.
Dieu merci, ma garantie 2 ans allait s'achever dans 18 jours. Quelle chance et quelle présence d'esprit ai je eu d'avoir souscrit la prolongation de la garantie car c'est bien aussi la carte mère que le SAV de la F... vient de me remplacer !

4 juin 2009


----------



## Atelopus33 (8 Juin 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

Le service clientèle que je viens de contacter me dit ne vouloir rien faire pour mon macbook pro. J'envisage donc d'engager une procédure en justice pour vice caché et vu le nombre de personnes concernées et victimes comme moi, je vous invite à me rejoindre. De toute façon vu ce que l'on nous demande (plus de 1000 euros) on a rien à perdre mais tout à gagner en demandant réparation mais aussi dommages et interets.

Amicalement

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h41 ----------




divoli a dit:


> Il faudrait vérifier auprès du technicien que ce n'est pas la carte graphique qui a lâché car touchée par le problème reconnu par Apple et nVidia (ce qui, concrètement, entraine un changement de CM à la charge d'Apple).
> 
> C'est envisageable, puisque ton MBP a justement la carte graphique concernée (nVidia GeForce 8600M GT).


bonjour,

Non le centre agréé me dit qu'après le test qu'ils ont fait cela n'est pas éligible. Mais je soupçonne que ce dernier ne me dise pas tout. Comment savoir si ce n'est pas en effet dut à cette carte graphique?


----------



## macinside (8 Juin 2009)

parce que le test fournit par Apple test la puce video, si le test passe bien ce n'est pas elle qui est en cause


----------



## Hurrican (8 Juin 2009)

Oui, les pannes de carte mèe ne sont pas toutes dues à la puce graphique. Quand cette dernière est en cause, on fait généralement face à des artefacts à l'écran, avant l'arrêt définitif.
Pour ma part, elle n'est pas "encore" morte. Chaque fois que je sais que je vais faire chauffer les composants (avant de lancer un jeu 3D par exemple),  je lance SMCFanControl, avec un réglage "boosté" (ventilos à + de 4000trs/mn en permanence). Et du coup, les artefacts n'apparaissent plus ! Pourvu que çà dure. Car pour ma part, c'est une Radeon X1600, et Apple ne veut rien savoir. Pourtant le problème est classique sur les 1er macbook pro. Mais comme c'est la conception de la machine, et non la puce graphique (sous cadencée exprès...) qui est fautive, Apple devrait entièrement prendre en charge les réparations/échanges. Alors que dans l'affaire NVidia, c'est ce constructeur qui se voit facturer au final, Apple ayant beau jeu d'annoncer une prise en charge de sa part...
Vivement la possibilité de faire des Class Action (procès de masse) en France ! Parce que là, même en étant 100 à poser plainte en même temps, on obtiendra pas dédommagement, du moment que la garantie à expirer, et qu'on a aucune preuve d'un défaut de fabrication.


----------



## Atelopus33 (8 Juin 2009)

oui j'ai eu pas mal de fois auparavant des petits carrés multicolores qui s'affichaient à l'écran et je n'avait que seul moyen de forcer l'arret du mac. Cela voudrait dire que c'est la carte graphique qui serait à la base de la mort de ma carte mère?


----------



## Plumo (8 Juin 2009)

Bonjour

Je viens rallonger la liste des utilisateurs victimes dun problème daffichage. Désolé si le texte est un peu long, jai préféré donner un descriptif détaillé de tous ce qui cest passé pour avoir un avis plus précis.

Il y a 1 mois, après de longue séance de rendu 3D, je redémarre mon MacBook Pro et au redémarrage : écran noir. Jentends le bruit de démarrage (le « tada »), le disque dur tourne mais rien à lécran. Je tente plusieurs fois de léteindre et de le rallumer et, au bout de 4-5 redémarrages, lécran sallume et mon mac démarre normalement.

Je travail ainsi normalement dessus durant plusieurs heures et puis, jessaye de le redémarrer, mais rebelote écran noir. Apres plusieurs redémarrage, toujours rien donc je comprends que cela sera surement définitif, que la carte graphique est surement morte. Je le laisse donc de coté en essayant de le rallumer de temps en temps par espoir quil remarche.

Apres quelques essais infructueux, je décide de sauvegarder mes données par lintermédiaire dun autre Mac grâce au mode « Target ». Apres quelque démarrage en mode « Target », lécran se rallume, je redémarre ainsi direct et la mon Mac se remet à marcher. Je men sers pendant plusieurs jours normalement en veillant à ne pas léteindre. 

Malheureusement, jai dû léteindre pour effectuer mon voyage de retour en France (jétais en Angleterre pour mes études). Jattendais de rentrer en France pour lemmener chez un revendeur pour le réparer avec lextension de garanti offert par Apple pour ce genre de problème. En arrivant en France, je retente de lallumer et toujours écran noir, mais après quelques redémarrages, lécran remarche, je profite des derniers instant dutilisation avec mon Mac avant de léteindre pour lemmener au revendeur Apple de ma région. 

Je dépose ainsi mon MacBook Pro chez Éphèsus à Valence en expliquant mon problème.

2 semaine après, nayant pas de nouvelle, je contact le magasin et on me passe le technicien qui est actuellement entrain dexaminer ma machine. Très sympa, il mexplique que le seul diagnostique quil peut faire est que carte mère a grillée car il ne peut pas démarrer mon MacBook Pro pour effectuer le test demandé par Apple pour la prise en charge. Je lui dis donc que normalement il sallume sans souci, cest juste lécran qui est noir (« tada » au démarrage) et que de temps en temps, il accepte de sallumer complètement. 

Malheureusement, lui na pas de chance et mon Mac ne veut pas sallumé . Du coup, il va le garder encore un peu et tenter de temps en temps de voir sil se décide à sallumer. Il ma dit quil avait tenté plein de truc pour lallumer, les combinaisons de touche (reset paramètre system je croit), changement de disque dur, de mémoire, mais rien. Le plus inquiétant est quil me dit quil nentend plus de « tada » au démarrage.

Je suis convaincu que le problème vient de la carte graphique Nvidia qui a un souci mais je voulais savoir ce que vous en pensiez, si ca aurai pu être juste la carte mère qui grille toute seul après 1 ans et demi comme ca. Je me demandé aussi si ca la carte mère pouvait être endommagé par le fait de la carte graphique défaillante et quid de la prise en charge Apple dans ce cas la ?


Voici les infos sur mon MacBook Pro : 

MacBook Pro 15 pouce 2.4Ghz dOctobre 2007
Toutes les pièces sont dorigine, je nai jamais rien bidouillé dedans.
Numéros de série finissant par : CXAG


Merci pour votre attention, je vous tien au courant de lévolution.

Ps : Joublié, depuis quelques mois une sorte de tache jaunâtre été apparu sur le milieu de mon écran, ça se voyait surtout sur les couleurs foncées et cétait léger du coup ca me gêné pas trop. Je ne sais pas si cela était dû à la carte graphique qui commencé à lâché ou a autre chose.


----------



## Atelopus33 (11 Juin 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

Devant le manque de respect du service clientèle d'Apple face à mon problème j'ai consulté un avocat qui m'a trouvé une jurisprudence concernant une personne victime comme moi et qui a gagner sa procédure en justice et donc fait jurisprudence en terme de vice de fabrication.
Une chose qui pouvait se négocier à l'amiable comme je leur ai pourtant proposé pourrait leur coûter au minimum le prix de mon macbook pro lors de l'achat (soit plus de 2000 euros) et les dommages et intérêts. Au vu de ma situation je n'hésiterai pas de se côté là également.
Si vous êtes, comme moi, victime et (au dire du test apple) non éligible à l'intervention gratuite de leur réparateur agréer, je vous invite à me témoigner de votre cas.
Je ne manquerai pas de vous mettre au courant.

Amicalement


----------



## C@cTuS (11 Juin 2009)

Atelopus33 a dit:


> 4Si vous êtes, comme moi, victime et (au dire du test apple) non éligible à l'intervention[...]


 

c est pas toi qui n est pas eligible , c est ton macbook pro qui n est pas eligible, et si ton produit n est pas concerné par ce probleme de chipset Video , qui est d ailleurs sur les produits avec numero de serie qui se termine (le plus souvent, et je n ai jamais vu d autres numero de S que ceux là ) par X91 (15" ), X92 (15" ) , et X94 (17" ) . Si le test d apple , dit que ton MBP n est pas eligible , c est qu il n est pas concerné , et c est sûr à 100 % que ton GPU n y est pour rien dans ta panne . Le test fonctionne sur une machine qui presente les symptomes , et meme sur une machine qui fonctionne tres bien , et je peux te dire que le test est tres complet .

Donc je vois pas trop ce que ton avocat va faire pour vice de farication , etant donné que ton Macbook Pro n est pas eligible au test du Chipset Nvidia . 
Bien sûr il peut arriver qu un centre de reparation puisse se tromper (qui ne sache pas faire fonctionner le test ?!! ) mais sur un XAG , ca m etonne .


Au titre de me repeter (deja demandé plus haut) , tu peux m envoyer ton numero de serie par Mp (je vais me renseigner) .


----------



## Atelopus33 (15 Juin 2009)

tu peux m envoyer ton numero de serie par Mp (je vais me renseigner) .[/QUOTE]



Bonjour Cactus,

Je suis nouveau alors explique moi ce que veut dire "Mp" et la manière de t'envoyer mon no de série.

Cordialement


----------



## C@cTuS (15 Juin 2009)

Mp   =  Message privé 

tu cliques sur mon pseudo puis Envoyer un message privé .


----------



## Asopuma (16 Juin 2009)

Hello,

+1 sur la liste des CM grillés.
MBP 15" 2.4 GHz d'août 2007, acheté à la Fnac avec Pack Confort qui correspond plus ou moins à l'Apple Care.

Suite à une série de bugs graphiques puis de plantage au boot, j'ai contacté le SAV Fnac qui m'a demandé de réaliser une série de manip (reset...) pour confirmer la panne et un livreur est venu récupérer le portable le lendemain. 
9j ouvrés plus tard, appel pour prendre rdv pour la livraison. Rdv raté, j'ai finalement récupéré mon Mac 3j plus tard : propre, sans problème graphique mais encore plus buggé qu'avant :

- SuperDrive non reconnu. Il a avalé un CD mais impossible de l'éjecter (le lecteur n'est pas listé dans les informations système)
- coupure aléatoire en fonctionnement sur batterie.
- démarrage super long (probablement la phase de détection des périphériques qui part en timeout).
Et peut-être d'autres problèmes non encore identifiés...

Si vous avez des conseils sur d'autres trucs à vérifier pour lister tous les pb suite à la réparation, je suis preneur.


----------



## xao85 (16 Juin 2009)

Le renvoyer immédiatement!


----------



## Asopuma (16 Juin 2009)

xao85 a dit:


> Le renvoyer immédiatement!


C'est sûr qu'il va repartir au SAV. Mais pour le moment, j'en ai besoin et j'aimerais l'envoyer avec la liste complète des pb à corriger au lieu de l'envoyer une première fois pour un SuperDrive mal branché, puis pour la batterie...

J'envisage même de commander un nouveau MBP avant d'envoyer celui là en réparation car je sens qu'il ne sera jamais plus aussi fiable qu'avant la première panne.


----------



## Hurrican (17 Juin 2009)

Asopuma a dit:


> J'envisage même de commander un nouveau MBP avant d'envoyer celui là en réparation car je sens qu'il ne sera jamais plus aussi fiable qu'avant la première panne.


Fiable ? Pour une machine qui n'a pas 2 ans ? 
Faut arrêter de se cacher la vérité. Les mbp Intel sont des machines très peu fiables. Je dirais même qu'en dehors d'une série de Toshiba Satelite que j'ai connu, j'ai jamais vu pire. Comptez le nombre de batteries hors d'usage (perso j'en suis à ma 4ème en 2 ans 1/2), de problèmes graphiques (nVidia surtout, mais Ati aussi), de carte mères HS, de SuperDrive morts ou demi-morts (gravure DVD en rade), etc... 
Le mien "survit" grâce à SMCFanControl qui lui évite la surchauffe permanente (SD mort, X1600 avec artefacts fréquents, gels, 1 ventilo changé, l'autre qui fait un potin d'enfer, et 4ème batterie donc). Mais au fûr et à mesure, tous les mbp de mon entourage, de ma société, de mes clients sont morts. L'un d'eux avait un AppleCare et a été remplacé il y a un an. Il donne déjà des signes de faiblesse. C'est bien beau de faire de magnifiques machines super fines. Mais du coup, le refroidissement c'est pas çà qui est çà, tuant tous les composants/soudures, et le SuperDrive ultra-slim fait face à des problèmes de lentilles (pas évident quand on manque de profondeur pour le laser).
Quand est-ce qu'on va pouvoir lancer des actions de groupe (Class action) en France ? Histoire de ne plus se laisser prendre pour des billes ?


----------



## Asopuma (17 Juin 2009)

Hurrican a dit:


> Fiable ? Pour une machine qui n'a pas 2 ans ?


 Effectivement, je suis très déçu de la fiabilité des MBP. 
 Et en même temps, je ne suis pas particulièrement surpris. Mes 2 précédents portables (Acer puis Asus) ont lâché entre 14 et 18 mois d'utilisation. 
 C'est juste plus décevant avec le MBP car l'investissement est bien supérieur et surtout je sens que cette première réparation n'est que le début de nombreuses visites au SAV. Et ça remet aussi en cause l'intérêt de l'extension de garantie si c'est pour prolonger l'utilisation une machine qui enchaîne les problèmes.


----------



## spiral-one (20 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

Idem, écran noir depuis avant hier, la CG est une ATI x1600, donc pas dans le programme de retour des Nvidia.
J'étais juste en train de regarder un plan de ville sur googlemap, et hop, depuis j'ai tout tenté, parfois l'écran est ok jusqu'à ce que la pomme apparaisse, et hop, le temps que l'ordi démarre, tout devient noir..

Dire qu'il y a 5 mois j'ai refilé mon G4 à mon petit frère en pensant que j'en aurai plus besoin.. je suis un peu dégouté, plus de 1500 foutu en l'air après pas encore 3 ans....
J'avais pris ce portable en me disant que j'aurai pas ce genre de problème.
Ca me donne presque envie de chopper un portable pc lambda, et de foutre osx dessus..

je sais c'est mal...

je vais quand même essayé de rappeler une énième fois le support apple...


----------



## flypig (4 Août 2009)

Le mien a laché il y a deux semaines. CM grillé, et apple ne voulait pas prendre en charge de la réparation. Je suis super décu par ce premier investissement à mac.

Cependant, il me reste plus qu'à vendre mon mac par pièces détachées. N'hésitez pas de me contacter. (MBP 15", 2,4Ghz, 2Gram, 160Go, superdriver...)


----------



## lechatnoiretblanc (8 Août 2009)

Bonjour a tous.
Mon mbp vient de décéder fin juillet après une TRES longue vie de ...  2 ans et quelques jours, 2400  pour a peine 2 ans d'utilisation!

Sont apparu  des artefacts a l écran typique du problème Nvidia, 2jrs  plus tard carte mère hs .

dixit le sav : " les artefacts peuvent venir de la carte mère ..., en aucun cas une surchauffe ou un dysfonctionnement  de la carte graphique soudée  sur la carte mère, ne peut entraîner un problème sur celle-ci( la carte mère)..., la carte mère est un composant électronique  donc rien d exceptionnelle si elle lâche , même après 2ans d'utilisation seulement  ...!

Mon n° de serie se termine par x92

Je dois sans doute m'estimer heureux que mon mbp ne m' a pas explosé au visage 
comme aurait pu le faire un ipod (cfr: l'affaire du mois dernier que apple a honteusement tenter d'étouffer, concernant l explosion d'un ipod d'une fille de 11 ans  en Grande Bretagneque).

apple prend ses clients pour des billes, mais attention, si celle-ci se rassemle en gros sac, elles seront forte ...


----------



## macinside (8 Août 2009)

ton centre de service agrée a t-il effectuer le test demander par Apple ?


----------



## flypig (9 Août 2009)

Bonjour "lechatnoiretblanc",

Mon numéro de série se termine aussi par X92. J'ai appelé deux fois le SAV d'apple. A la fin de la deuxième fois, je me suis énormé contre l'interlocuteur. Il se mettait pas du tout dans la peau de clients, pour lui la panne était normale et il fallait pas se plaindre. Je lui ai dit que je vais me renseigner auprès des services juridiques, puis disais le mec " Je vous en prie monsieur". En tout cas, c'est mon premier switch et le dernier aussi.


----------



## divoli (9 Août 2009)

Tu n'as pas répondu à la question de Macinside.

Est-ce que oui ou non le technicien a réellement fait le test pour écarter le cas de la CG défectueuse, ou il a juste répondu cela comme ça ?


----------



## flypig (9 Août 2009)

En ce qui me concerne, le technicien a effectué le test. C'est un technicien de LCLG Paris. 
Pouvez me donner un ordre grandeur de prix pour vendre un MBP 15" 2,4Ghz avec la CM hors service? ça sera avec le chargeur, la batterie origine, mémoire 2*1Go et superdriver, mais sans DD.

Merci d'avance


----------



## lechatnoiretblanc (14 Août 2009)

le sav dit avoir testé la CG ... ( je suppose qu il  ont dessoudé la CG pour la tester sur un autre CM....?) 
macbook pro 2.4 G ,4G Ram 15" acheté en juillet 2007, mort en juillet 2009...


----------



## macinside (14 Août 2009)

lechatnoiretblanc a dit:


> le sav dit avoir testé la CG ... ( je suppose qu il  ont dessoudé la CG pour la tester sur un autre CM....?)



n'importe quoi, c'est un test soft fournit par Apple


----------



## Adragorne (14 Août 2009)

Bonjour,
Juste un nouveau témoignage :
je fais (entre autres ;-) de la formation et de la maintenance sur Mac, et je vois passer de nombreux modèles. On viens encore de m'amener un MacBook Pro 15' 2.16 Ghz, acheté début 2007 : carte mère H.S
Je viens de passer un long moment avec les services commerciaux et technique Apple pour tenter de faire valoir un vice caché (au vu du nombre de posts, ici et ailleurs, c'est un euphémisme !), mais on m'a envoyé gentiment balader :-(
Le N° de série ne rentre pas dans la "prolongation de garantie nvidia", donc même un geste commercial est de la science fiction !
On m'a même répondu qu'au bout de presque 3 ans, un ordinateur est obsolète et que c'est en gros normal qu'une CM puisse lâcher aussi vite !
Et que si je ne suis pas content, il y a l'Apple Care pour ça
Les différents et nombreux soucis sur ces modèles (CM, Carte Graphique, TrackPad, Batterie qui gonfle c'est normal, c'est pour ne pas qu'elle explose m'a t'on répondu !, charnières qui pètent, cable vidéo coupé et j'en passe !) ne justifient apparemment pas qu'Apple fasse un geste, même exceptionnel
Il y a des jours où je me mord les C d'avoir fait switcher autant de monde


----------



## divoli (14 Août 2009)

Bah au bout de 3 ans, on peut à la rigueur estimer qu'un Mac a bien vécu et que l'on peut s'en débarrasser (en tout cas c'est mon avis).

Ce qui me choque, ce que des gens qui voient la CM de leur Mac claquer au bout de 14 ou 15 mois (de manière générale quelques mois après la fin de la garantie légale) se voient répondre le même genre de chose. Et je lis de plus en plus de témoignages en ce sens...


----------



## pickwick (14 Août 2009)

divoli a dit:


> Bah au bout de 3 ans, on peut à la rigueur estimer qu'un Mac a bien vécu et que l'on peut s'en débarrasser (en tout cas c'est mon avis).
> .




je ne suis pas du tout  de cet avis, j'utilise toujours un Cube de 2001, un modèle 500 mhz, plus rare que les 450 mhz et j'en ai sous Tiger une entière satisfaction.
Question vitesse pure, bien sur il est à la peine avec le mac mini d'aujourdhui, mais pour le reste il n'est jamais tombé en panne et rend bien service 8 ans après.
Alors ....


----------



## divoli (14 Août 2009)

pickwick a dit:


> je ne suis pas du tout  de cet avis, j'utilise toujours un Cube de 2001, un modèle 500 mhz, plus rare que les 450 mhz et j'en ai sous Tiger une entière satisfaction.
> Question vitesse pure, bien sur il est à la peine avec le mac mini d'aujourdhui, mais pour le reste il n'est jamais tombé en panne et rend bien service 8 ans après.
> Alors ....



Tout à fait. Mais la qualité des composants des ordinateurs n'a  cessé de se dégrader depuis quelques années, la qualité exemplaire des Mac tels qu'on les a connus par le passé n'existe plus. Certains s'accrochent encore à cette idée, mais elle ne correspond plus à la réalité.

Désormais, le risque de pannes est tel que si on veut garder un Mac plus d'un an, on a fortement intérêt de prendre un Apple, conseil que je donne alors que je ne l'aurais pas donné il y a encore quelques années.


----------



## divoli (15 Août 2009)

divoli a dit:


> Désormais, le risque de pannes est tel que si on veut garder un Mac plus d'un an, on a fortement intérêt de prendre *un Apple*, conseil que je donne alors que je ne l'aurais pas donné il y a encore quelques années.



Un Applecare, je voulais dire (je ne peux plus éditer). :rateau:


----------



## Adragorne (15 Août 2009)

Pour info, je m'occupe également d'une petite agence de com :
ça vous paraîtra peut-être anachronique, mais il reste dans le parc machine un vénérable 9600 233 Mgz "gonflé" en G3 450 (de 1998 !), qui tourne sous OS 9 (sisi ;-), et qui sert encore très bien pour de la maquette XPress, de la compta, et même du Painter et photoshop ;-)
La personne qui s'en sert ayant tendance à générer des images assez lourdes (jusqu'à 100 ou 150 Mo&#8230, il lui arrive d'être un peu long en ouverture ou enregistrement, mais globalement, la vitesse moyenne en utilisation courante reste honorable !
Il plante très rarement, et n'a jamais eu de souci matériel.
Idem, bien qu'un peu moins vieux avec un G4 450 bi-pro qui est en production depuis 2000 / 2001 et qui tourne comme une horloge (un peu bruyante tout de même au niveau du ventilo).
Il s'acquitte sans broncher et plutôt rapidement d'images sous photoshop pesant jusqu'à 500 ou 600 Mo ! Le seul problème de hard vient de l'alim qui a lâché&#8230; il y a quelques mois (changée depuis, et j'écris depuis ce poste 
Bref, considérer qu'un ordinateur est obsolète au bout de 3 ans, surtout quand on parle de gamme "pro" relativement puissante, ça me sidère.
Je suis sur Mac depuis 1994, et j'ai poussé de nombreuses personnes réticentes à switcher, en arguant du fait que le surcoût de départ par rapport à un PC était largement amorti dans la durée.
Avec ce genre d'arguments (2 ou 3 ans et on change), on peut comprendre les gens "d'en face" qui préfère acheter une machine correcte à 800 ou 1000&#8364; (voir beaucoup moins) sans se désoler qu'elle rende l'âme en quelques années.
A 1500 ou 2000&#8364;, ça reste beaucoup plus discutable&#8230;
Si Apple veut continuer à regagner des parts de marché, je pense vraiment qu'ils devraient se pencher sérieusement sur la qualité des composants embarqués, au risque de voir les switchers retourner d'où ils viennent (j'en connais).


----------



## divoli (15 Août 2009)

La qualité des Mac PPC d'il y a plusieurs années en arrière n'a rien à voir avec celle des MacIntel. C'est finit, tout ça.

Le problème, c'est qu'Apple ne peut pas maitriser la qualité du hardware puisque de toute façon, pour l'essentiel, elle ne le fabrique pas mais fait appel à des fabricants qui fournissent également les grandes marques de PC.
Je ne crois pas, je ne crois plus, que l'on puisse agir de ce coté là.

Par contre, et au prix où l'on paye ces Mac, la garantie de base devrait être ramenée à deux ans, voire trois. 
Je comprends que les gens qui voient leur Mac claquer au bout de 15 mois, et qu'Apple envoie ballader, peuvent être choqués de voir Apple accumuler les bénéfices avec leur pognon, et puissent se sentir floués.


----------



## NicoMac (15 Août 2009)

La carte mère de mon ancien Alubook avait, elle-aussi, grillé. Remplacée pour environ CHF 1'400, la nouvelle avait lâché 6 mois plus tard alors que la réparation n'était garantie que 3 mois. Premier coup de fil à l'Apple Care, je suis tombée sur un jeune homme qui ne voulait rien entendre. Second coup de fil à Cupertino, la carte mère était remplacée dans la semaine...


----------



## lechatnoiretblanc (17 Août 2009)

citation: n'importe quoi, c'est un test soft fournit par Apple  

le test soft  de  Nvidia et non de apple (dixit le sav ), ne pouvait pas être réalisé puisque prob sur carte mère.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2009)

Bonjour,

Le tout made in China a ses limites ... aussi ai-je pris un Apple Care dès le départ.

A+


----------



## antoine2405 (17 Août 2009)

petite question. 

J'ai aussi mon macbook pro qui est foutu. 

La réparation est estimé a 900 Euro ( Carte Logique a remplacé)

Sachant que je vais étudier au canada pour 1 an, je me suis dit que j'allai le faire réparer la bas.

Est ce possible tout d'abord? est ce compatible au niveau du matériel ? ( je pense notamment pour l'alimentation...)

Connaissez vous les prix d'une carte mère au canada? ou les prix de la réparation dans un SAV Canadien..

Parce que sa peut être très avantageux pour moi... puisque 1E = 1,56 $CA

Merci


----------



## kelFAI (17 Août 2009)

attention 900E peut très bien devenir 900*1,56 $ca....


----------



## antoine2405 (18 Août 2009)

bas oui je sais .

C'est pourquoi je pose la question.

Est ce plus rentable en france ou au canada?


----------



## antoine2405 (19 Août 2009)

any suggestions?


----------



## WoSarT (19 Août 2009)

Scuden a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Le tout made in China a ses limites ... aussi ai-je pris un Apple Care dès le départ.
> 
> A+



Comme il te l'a déjà été dit, seul l'assemblage est made in China comme tu dis.
Les cahiers de charges sont fait par Apple, donc le matériel est choisi par Apple. Les Core 2 Duo, le disque dur etc. ne sont pas forcement fait Made in China. Le processeur Intel est fait au Japon je crois ...

Si tout une série de MBP a eu un problème, c'est que c'est pas un défaut d'assemblage je pense. Je me trompe ? Oo Parce que, le défaut qu'il pourrait y avoir c'est le travail rapide en Chine donc il peut y avoir quelques défaults sur quelques machines.


----------



## Zordal (31 Août 2009)

Bonjour tout le monde,
Je vien allonger la liste encore et encore.

J'ai acheté un MPB en Juillet 2007 (santa rosa et Nvidia 8600m)

Voila un an que la garantie de ma machine et terminer et voila qu l'écran ne s'allume pas quand j'allume l'ordinateur.

Donc SAV apple. Test et, comme c'est bizzard, le problème ne vient pas de la carte graphique.

Après des heures passé au téléphone avec le service clientèle, je n'ai malheureusement rien pu obtenir mis à part un petit geste commerciale.

Wouhouhou il m'on offert un cable à 19 euro pour me consoler de ma machine qui en vau 100x le prix et qui est maintenant décédé.

Le pire c'est que dans le devis il voulais me faire payer une nouvelle batterie, soit disant morte, et qui fonctionne à merveille (mon pere l'utilise comme deuxième batterie).

Soit une semaine après la récéption de mon ordinateur (pas réparer car trop chère) un ami qui étudie dans la même école que moi à bizzarement le même problème et à eu (comme c'est bizzard) le même diagnostique de la part d'apple et sans oublier qu'on acheter notre mac en même temps.

Bref dégouté.


----------



## Yo13 (6 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Même problème, MBP 15" acheté en Juillet 2007, en Mars 2009 l'ordi plante et ne se rallumera plus. Je le mène donc à un centre Apple qui me fait un devis de 1200 euros pour un changement de carte mère -> MBP laissé à l'abandon dans mon placard, jusqu'aujourd'hui en tombant sur ce sujet. Le N° de série de mon mbp se termine par X91, puis-je espérer une prise en charge par Apple? Mon mbp n'ayant jamais eut de problèmes d'affichage, simplement cette panne due je l'espère à une surchauffe de la carte vidéo .

Merci


----------



## fredolegrand (27 Septembre 2009)

bonjour
Mon MacBook Pro est en train de rendre l'âme. Il a moins de 2 ans.

Diagnostic SAV centre agréé Apple (prise en charge : 80) : Puce NVidia 8600 GT KO, carte mère à changer => 1370 de réparation.
D'après l'outil de diagnostique, ce problème de rentre pas dans le programme de prise en charge par Apple, donc tout est pour ma pomme (!).
J'ai contacté le support Apple pour un geste commercial => rien.
Ils m'ont donné l'adresse d'Apple Computer Irlande en me suggérant de les contacter pour un geste commercial. Je fais cela ASAP mais je n'y crois pas.
Ce problème de fiabilité des MacBook Pro de cette période est une véritable épidémie.
Peut-on invoquer le vice caché?
Est-ce que certains d'entre vous se sont lancés dans une procédure légale?

Frédéric


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2009)

Zordal a dit:


> Bonjour tout le monde,
> Je vien allonger la liste encore et encore.
> 
> J'ai acheté un MPB en Juillet 2007 (santa rosa et Nvidia 8600m)
> ...



Bonjour,

Il me semble avoir vu il y a quelques mois de cela sur ebay un informaticien qui répare les Mac quelque soit la génération pour un coût particulièrement attractif. Il faudrait que tu réalises une petite recherche sur ebay et voir ce le prix de la réparation qu'il te propose.

Je n'ai jamais eu de contact avec ce professionnel donc je ne peux t'en dire plus.

Bonne quête.

A+


----------



## lechatnoiretblanc (8 Novembre 2009)

il ne faut  rien attendre de la part de apple, dixit le service apres vente :
 " ce ne sont que des composants électronique,il n y a rien d'anormal qu un macbook pro de 2400 eurs soit hs au bout de 2 ans et quelques jours .." 
c'est donc cela "mac think different"

vu le nombre de post ( en français, espagnol,anglais, )concernant le même type de macbook pro qui ont un prob de cm  . le vis caché  semble bien présent.
mais comme le précise le sav  c'est aux consommateurs de le prouver .

si nous, les consommateurs victime de ce problème, nous agissons collectivement
en justice nous auront un certain poids (vu le nombre de victime ) et les frais de justice part personne seront ridicule . l'union fait la force .n'est ce pas?


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Novembre 2009)

lechatnoiretblanc a dit:


> il ne faut  rien attendre de la part de apple, dixit le service apres vente :
> " ce ne sont que des composants électronique,il n y a rien d'anormal qu un macbook pro de 2400 eurs soit hs au bout de 2 ans et quelques jours .."
> c'est donc cela "mac think different"
> 
> ...



Fallait te joindre à la manif de hier matin devant l'Apple Store du Carrousel.


----------



## Protoman_X (10 Novembre 2009)

Moi aussi il y'a environ une semaine MBP 15 Carte mere HS alors que je l'avais acheter en avril 2008.

Résultat apple me dit de prouvé le vice caché j'ai bien l'intenstion d'aller voir L'UFC que choisir pour obtenir de l'aide et ainsi faire prendre en charge les 814 demender pour la réparation.

Je vous cache pas que j'ai bien envie de repassé sur PC .

En tout cas si un mouvement devais naitre j'en ferais parti

Ps: elle avais quelle but cette manif devant le apple store carrousels ?


----------



## lechatnoiretblanc (11 Novembre 2009)

en ce qui me concerne, j ai acheté de nouveau  mb made in china car j'utilise j'utilise logic ,
je le revendrai  a la fin de la garantie(ceci n'est pas très honnête  car pas fiable comme machine ).
perso je me suis séparé de tout ce que j avais comme accessoire apple (iphone, ipod, second écran, la souris bref tout ) je précise que je n ai pas acheté  mon nouveau mac ds  un apple store officiel, au près de vendeurs "mac line"  prétentieux . 
bien sur je fais part mon de expérience apple ds les différents  forum  pour éviter aux personnes  qui pense aller vers mac de le faire  si vs n utiliser pas une application spécifique aux mac  il n y a aucunes raisons d acheter un mac 
 faites et re-faites le calcul vs serez perdant .. chez mac les pannes qui surviennent quelques jours, semaines après la fin de la garantie et qui coutent le prix du neuf   sont   monnaie courante   et sans doute un hasard  

je précise que quand je me suis présenté  ds un mac line pour acheter mon premier mbp a 2400 eurs, le vendeur pour me convaincre m a parlé de matériel 
fiable et de qualité  lol  et menteur en plus car différents problèmes étaient déjà présents  .(un ans plus tôt j avais acheté ds. un super marché, un portable Toshiba a 599 eurs qui a maintenant un peu + de 3 ans  et  qui fonctionne sans problèmes ..)


----------



## 217ae1 (11 Novembre 2009)

lechatnoiretblanc a dit:


> chez mac les pannes qui surviennent quelques jours, semaines après la fin de la garantie et qui coutent le prix du neuf   sont   monnaie courante   et sans doute un hasard



c'est malheureusement le cas aussi chez tout les autres fabriquants.  chez sony, sa m'est même arrivé une heure après la fin de la garantie 

on ne peut pas faire une lettre signée de tous les gens qui ont eu ce problème et se retourner contre apple ?



			
				Protoman_X a dit:
			
		

> Je vous cache pas que j'ai bien envie de repassé sur PC .



c'est vrai que ça me tente de passer au hackintosh mais: ils sont moins chère, mais pas forcément plus fiable.

Bonne chance !


----------



## macsharks (11 Novembre 2009)

bonjour a tous !
 moi aussi mon mbp 15 de 2007 et hs (carte mere) mais apres plusieurs entretien telephoniques
 j'ai eu le droit a un echange  pour le dernier modele un unibody 15 .


----------



## xao85 (11 Novembre 2009)

Le problème de la 8600m GT est garantie 3 ans! Il suffit d'aller dans un centre agréé apple!


----------



## macsharks (11 Novembre 2009)

En ce qui me concerne!  c'est la carte mere qui etait hs et non pas la nvdia ,donc pas pris en garantie !et mon ordi n'etait plus garantie depuis 6 mois donc a tous ceux qui n'ont pas eu de chance avec cette serie ne vous laissez pas faire .


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Novembre 2009)

macsharks a dit:


> En ce qui me concerne!  c'est la carte mere qui etait hs et non pas la nvdia ,donc pas pris en garantie !et mon ordi n'etait plus garantie depuis 6 mois donc a tous ceux qui n'ont pas eu de chance avec cette serie ne vous laissez pas faire .



Pourrait-on avoir un résumé de ton argumentaire, afin que d'autres puissent s'en inspirer ?


----------



## meilingibookg3 (11 Novembre 2009)

Si vous n'avez pas pris l'Apple Care, et que la panne n'est pas référencée, c'est normal que vous devez payer... c'est la même chose pour les PC... J'ai une amie qui n'a pas pris d'assurance, et la carte mère de son DELL a lâché au bout de 2 ans et quelques mois, elle aurait du payer cher, mais elle a préféré sacrifier son porte-monnaie pour s'acheter un sony VIAO avec une assurance... que dire des netbooks!! Ces petits gadgets qui ont une durée de vie extrêmement limitée. Mes ordinateurs, je les prends avec assurance car je sais bien que ça coûte super cher une réparation, surtout la carte mère, et la carte graphique... donc plutôt que de dire qu'Apple est dur, il vaut mieux prendre une assurance, on est tranquille. Certes c'est cher, mais au moins, en cas de panne, on est tranquille... toutes mes pièces  j'achète mac depuis une bonne décennie  ont été changées sans frais. Une fois les 3 ans passés, je change d'ordi (en général, je fais un check-up dans un centre agréé et m'arrange pour changer quelques pièces et comme ça, l'ordi me dure environ 6 ans. Mon iBook marche encore alors que je l'ai acheté en 2002), j'oublie les vacances, je fais attention aux dépenses, je me prive, mais je ne veux pas, mais pas du tout m'acheter un PC sous prétexte que c'est plus fiable (ce qui est faux, car je connais les deux environnements) ou moins cher. C'est triste à dire, mais aussi bien les ordis, que les appareils photos etc, ont une durée de vie limitée. Avant ça durait longtemps mais on consommait moins. Maintenant si on ne veut pas entrer dans cette logique, mieux vaut pas acheter d'ordi, sinon on est mal barré. Perso: j'économise pour le prochain ordi alors que le mieux n'a que 6 mois d'ancienneté.
Maintenant, appeler Apple Irlande, je ne sais pas à quoi ça servirait... l'idéal c'est d'aller dans ce cas dans un centre agréé et d'expliquer la panne, il est possible que le technicien agisse gratuitement. Sinon, il faut insister en rappelant ultérieurement Apple, ce n'est jamais le même technicien (ou commercial) qui répond. On peut tomber sur un couillon et plus tard sur un gars sympa...
Allez courage, insistez et tenez-nous au courant...


----------



## macsharks (11 Novembre 2009)

Donc je resume !

MBP 15  2.4 256 mo 8600m GT  santa rosa  achete en mars 2008 .

- Les pannes prises en garantie :

 2 ecrans (pixels defectueux) ,1 baterrie et un chargeur !

- Les pannes prises hors garantie :

1 autre  ecran  il y a 2 mois  mais prise en charge exceptionnel par apple (apres 2H de hotline )

et maintenant carte mere hs il y a 2 semaines . 

devis refuse aupres du sav .

 coup de fil a la hotline a un technicien de niveau 2

et la ! j'ai pleure pendant 2H leur disant que j'etais un bon client que j'avais un iphone une time capsule que toute ma famille etait sur mac patati et patata tout sa calmement voila sa a fonctionne .


----------



## pitou67 (12 Novembre 2009)

Je viens de lire en vitesse lensemble des postsQue dire cest affligent. 

Jai eu un nombre demmerdes assez incroyable avec mon premier vrai Mac, un Ibook G3 800 Mhz. Javais commencé sur Mac il y a bien longtemps lorsque jvais 8 9 ans avec les Mac plus, Centris, Performa et autre de mon oncle. Il sen servait à son agence darchi et 4 ans après ils venaient à la maison finir leur vie. Etudiant jai acheté cet Ibook avec mes économies après quelques galères avec des PC sous Win 98SEquelle idée finalement. Garantie 3 ans par la FNAC, celui-ci a eu un problème de CM, ce qui était courant sur cette série, provenait le la carte vidéo. Il y avait une page sur le site dApple qui expliquait le problème. Cet ordinateur à fait 4 aller-retour avec le SAV dApple, à lépoque un sous traitant incompétent en hollande qui a fait faillite. Le quatrième fut la bonne, ma machine a été perdue lors de la faillite. En 14 mois je lai eu en mais moins dun mois, aussitôt revenue du SAV elle re claquait dans la semaine. Jai finis par être remboursé par la Fnac sous forme dun avoir et macheter un Toshiba qui fonctionne depuis 5 ans sans problème. Cette mésaventure, très fréquente à lépoque sur ces séries là, ma permit de voir quApple est une boite à peu prés comme un autre. Des quils peuvent se débiner de leur responsabilitéles moments les plus comiques on été lorsquun gars dApple en Irlande me dis par téléphone que cette série na pas de problème alors que je lui lisais lannonce sur la page du site dApple . Quil y ai des pannes, ca arrive à tous le monde, mais se maintenir devants de telles évidences. 

Depuis je suis repassé au Mac, mais je me pose de sérieuses questions. Acheter un Mac Book ou un Mac Book Pro sans Apple Care est quasi suicidaire si on voit le nombre de problèmes qui reviennent régulièrement. Je passerais sur les times capsule qui claques au bout de 18 mois, mais je trouve que cela devient plus que pénible, surtout quApple est toujours aussi incapable de reconnaitre ses tords et essayer de faire un geste vis-à-vis de ses clients.

Les Mac ne sont plus fabriqué par Apple, cest un fait, mais par les gros sous traitant que sont Quantum, Focxcon ou Asus. La qualité est presque en chute libre. Il y aura bien un Shenmue pour dire le contraire, mais voir une time capsule crevée avec toutes ses sauvegardes dedans ca fait mal. Et ce nest pas que un problème de chinoiseries, cest aussi le fait de choisir toujours ce quil se fait de moins cher pour gratter 3 centimes de ci de là. 

Je pense me prendre soit le prochain Mac Book Pro 15 pouces ou un refurb sympa lorsque les nouveaux sortirons, mais jespère déjà ne pas avoir à connaître ca. Même sil est prit en charge lors dune panne cest toujours pénible davoir sa machine immobilisée de quelques jours a un mois

Je vais être un peu dur avec Apple, mais je pense que ce genre de choses nont pas finis de nous arriver. Les Mac Book Pro nont de pro que le nom finalement. Ce sont des machines très agréables à utiliser, mais Apple nest plus vraiment intéressé par ce marché là. Les nouvelle machines sont destinées à un grand publique plutôt aisé, pas à des pros. Le verre en plus dêtre bourré de reflets est plutôt fragile sur une machine qui doit être sans cesse déplacé, quand à lalu, cest très joli, mais ce nest pas la panacée en termes de solidité. Malheureusement.


----------



## daedalus (25 Novembre 2009)

Pour ma part, mon MPB (MB134 acheté en mai 2008) ne s'allumait plus il y a une quinzaine de jours. Ayant pris l'extension de garantie Fnac lorsque je l'ai acheté, j'ai appelé l'assistance technique de la Fnac. Le mec m'a fait reset le SMC sans succès, donc le machin est parti dans les ateliers de la Fnac.

Verdict (d'après la fille au téléphone) : carte mère hs... Ils en ont commandé une nouvelle auprès d'Apple il y a 1 semaine. Est-ce que vous avez une idée du délai d'Apple pour fournir une carte mère ???


----------



## nbotti (8 Décembre 2009)

La carte vidéo de mon macbook pro 2,4 ghtz a rendu l'âme dimanche. Après un redémarrage, l'écran est resté noir. J'ai d'abord cru à un problème d'écran ou de carte mère mais après quelques tests (branchement sur écran externe et redémarrage de l'ordi en mode cible), j'en ai déduit que c'était la carte vidéo. Sur un forum j'ai appris qu'il y avait un problème avec les 8600 et qu'Apple prend en charge le remplacement gratuitement pendant trois ans. J'ai donc téléphoné à Apple qui m'a dit que mon ordinateur pouvait être concerné par le problème. Je l'ai donc amené hier dans un centre agréé après l'avoir démonté pour récupérer le disque dur (l'ordi n'est plus sous garantie donc pas de souci). J'avoue que j'ai eu un peu peur en lisant dans un des posts ici que les ordinateurs avec un numéro de série finissant par XAG étaient rarement concernés. Mais ce matin j'ai eu un sms me confirmant que mon ordinateur était bien pris en charge! 

Mon seul regret c'est qu'il ne soit pas possible d'upgrader la carte mère contre finances tant qu'à faire (j'aurais bien pris une carte mère 2,5 ghtz avec une carte vidéo 512 mégas) 

J'avoue que s'il avait été irrécupérable je serais passé en PC pour de simples raisons financières alors que je suis sous mac depuis 17 ans. Même d'occase un macbook pro récent avec une carte graphique décente (je tiens à pouvoir jouer sur mon mac) reste très cher - rien en dessous de 1000 euros (alors que j'ai trouvé un portable PC qui m'aurait convenu pour 680 euros garanti deux ans). J'ai toujours opté pour mac à cause de la fiabilité supposée du matériel, la qualité de construction et parce que j'aime mac os X. Mais il faut pas pousser mémé dans les orties! 

Ceci dit j'ai heureusement un powerbook 1,67 et un un ibook G3 qui marchent encore très bien (à part le fameux problème de l'emplacement RAM grillé sur le 1,67) donc je ne serais pas sorti totalement du monde mac et j'aurais bien entendu tenté d'installer mac os x sur le PC. On se refait pas.


----------



## MacSedik (8 Décembre 2009)

je voulais vous poser une question : 
J'ai un MacBook Pro santa rosa 2007 avec la fameuse 8600M GT et j'ai eu un problème avec (après Hardware test problème videocontroller...etc). Apple m'a pris en charge la réparation mais vu que j'ai changé le DD (après la fin de la garantie d'un an), pensez-vous que le centre agrée peux me refuser le changement de la carte mère?
Merci pour vos réponses!


----------



## divoli (8 Décembre 2009)

MacSedik a dit:


> je voulais vous poser une question :
> J'ai un MacBook Pro santa rosa 2007 avec la fameuse 8600M GT et j'ai eu un problème avec (après Hardware test problème videocontroller...etc). Apple m'a pris en charge la réparation mais vu que j'ai changé le DD (après la fin de la garantie d'un an), pensez-vous que le centre agrée peux me refuser le changement de la carte mère?
> Merci pour vos réponses!



Je ne suis pas sûr de comprendre ta question. Tu demandes, dans l'éventualité où tu serais touché par ce problème de CG reconnu par Apple et nVidia, si Apple prendrait en charge la réparation malgré le changement de DD, c'est ça ?


----------



## MacSedik (8 Décembre 2009)

Non mon MacBook pro est déjà touché en fait. j'ai appelé la SAV pour leur faire part de mon problème qui est connu bien sûr de leurs services, mon num de série est dans la liste des Mac touché par ce défaut, c'est ce qu'on m'a dit. du coup Apple prend en charge le remplacement de ma CM, mais je me demande vu que j'ai changé le DD 6 mois après la fin de la garantie que l'APR ne va pas me refuser le remplacement. je précise que c'était fait hors garantie. 
désolé si je n'étais pas clair ...


----------



## divoli (8 Décembre 2009)

Non, à ma connaissance, le fait que tu aies changé le DD n'a aucune importance, Apple n'en tient pas compte. Notamment, gege91 avait le même problème que toi (donc ce problème de carte graphique) et le centre agréé ne lui a pas fait d'histoire du fait qu'il avait changé le DD.


----------



## MacSedik (8 Décembre 2009)

merci !! (pour le lien aussi)
ça me rassures c'est cool.


----------



## melaure (9 Décembre 2009)

MacSedik a dit:


> merci !! (pour le lien aussi)
> ça me rassures c'est cool.



Il s'y connait en changement de CM, le Divoli


----------



## rodlecanard (31 Décembre 2009)

VOILA 900 e pour ma cm je suis déçu , en plus 50e de devis , pour un mac acheté le 24/12/07 !!!!!
1000 e par an ça fait cher
en plus j ai tous chez eux , j ai même fait acheter un mac à ma petite amie!!!!!!!!!!!!
J avais dejà changé la batterie

Si quelqu un fait  une pétition , un truc avec UFC que choisir je le suis , je ne vais pas dire que je suis devenu anti-mac , mais c est leur façon de se comporter .

Le SN se termine par X91 pour info
voilà bonne année à tous :afraid:


----------



## melaure (1 Janvier 2010)

Hé oui le prix de la réparation est un peu comme celui des machines ... Après je ne pense pas qu'il y ait matière à contester, les prix sont libres en France. Mais voila ce qui arrive quand il n'y a qu'un seul constructeur officiel de machine sous OS X ... (mais les anti-clones te sortiront de très bonnes raisons qui expliqueront que c'est juste de se ruiner avec du matos informatique puisque la fortune de Steve est plus importante que la notre  )


----------



## Tox (2 Janvier 2010)

Et puis même avec une CM décédée, cela reste un bel objet, le MB Pro 

PS : Blague à part, désolé pour ceux qui font les frais de la Pomme.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2010)

Ces modèles ne doivent pas être pris en charge par apple ? (nvidia 8600m GT).
J'ai l'impression qu'apple fait un peu exprès de diagnostiquer la CM morte et non le GPU pour faire payer bonbon au CON-sommateur .


----------



## rodlecanard (2 Janvier 2010)

bonjour et bonne année , en effet ma carte et celle qui est défectueuse , en plus quand j ai porti le MBP j ai bien dit que je ne voulais pas dépenser un sou de plus car 1000e par cela faisait cher, ils m ont dit qu il comprennait , finalemnt 50 e à débourser pour me dire que c est la CM.
Je pense téléphoner à la pomme pour râler et essayer de faire prendre en charge les réparartions.
quels conseils pouvez vous me donner
cdt un appleman très déçu par la pomme


----------



## rodlecanard (4 Janvier 2010)

aux dernieres nouvelles apple me dit que ça peut être la carte graphique rare mais possible ais plutôt l écran intérieur!!!!!!
Or O2i me dit que c est la CM je tel pour leur dire et là ils me disent qu ils ne savaient pas que la sortie écran externe fonctionnait donc il refont des essaies demain matin
j ai l impression qu on se fou de ma ge-l!!!
qu en pensez vous
cdt


----------



## Disia (7 Mars 2010)

Salut

Le dernier message date un peu, mais je voudrais ajouter mon témoignage. MacBook Pro acheté en novembre 2007 au prix de 2500. Quelques mois après, des taches apparaissaient sur l'écran ainsi que sur l'aluminium autour du trackpad. 
Pas de réparation car je ne pouvais pas me séparer de ma machine à ce moment là. 

Les taches se sont developées, la batterie s'est vidée prématurément, l'adaptateur secteur marchait aléatoirement, puis le SuperDrive a lâché. Bref la réparation s'est imposée. 
Les marques sur l'aluminium ne sont pas prises en charge. Le centre de services agréé change donc l'écran, le SuperDrive et l'adaptateur secteur. 
Je récupère ma machine en quelques jours pour constater, une fois revenue chez moi, de graves problèmes d'affichage. Après test, la carte mère (avec 8600M bien sûr) est en cause. Retour au centre agréé. À se demander si la machine est vraiment testée et si être un centre technique agréé a une quelconque signification ?

Mon PowerBok G4 avait eu son lot de problèmes. Une borne AirPort Express morte en moins d'un an. Un iPhone 3G sans WiFi. Un MacBook Pro qui a l'air d'une épave. 
Sachant le soin que j'apporte à mes affaires en général, je doute porter la faute. Seuls mon iPod nano 3G et ma borne AirPort Extreme ont eu une vie heureuse. Assez léger pour me donner de plus en plus envie de repasser côté PC. 

Mon affection pour la partie logicielle commence à trouver ses limites face à une qualité matérielle lamentable. Dommage.


----------



## xao85 (10 Mars 2010)

Oui là ça commence à faire beaucoup!


----------



## divoli (10 Mars 2010)

Disia a dit:


> Les marques sur l'aluminium ne sont pas prises en charge.



J'ai aussi ça sur mon MBP de 2007, essentiellement à droite du trackpad (je suis droitier) et un peu moins à gauche, et effectivement ce n'est pas pris en charge. A un moment le phénomène s'était ralenti, puis a repris de plus belle. Je n'ai jamais eu un tel problème avec les autres alubook que j'ai eu à utiliser, pas même avec mon PowerBook de 2005 que j'utilise encore . J'ai rencontré une autre personne qui a un MBP de même génération et qui a également le problème. Apple a dû merder dans le traitement de la coque à cette époque, ce n'est pas possible autrement.

Les personnes qui voient mon MBP peuvent penser qu'il est sale, ce qui craint vu que je travaille dans le domaine de la santé.


----------



## fabdao13 (4 Avril 2010)

oui ! je viens d avoir le méme probleme que toi !! trés déçue !!


----------



## melaure (4 Avril 2010)

Quelle genre de marque ?


----------



## Cosmoboy (30 Avril 2010)

Bonjour,

Je viens rajouter mon mac à la liste.

Achat mars 2008 2200&#8364; il vient de lacher il y a 10 jours carte mère HS...

A quand une préocédure générale contre Apple qui fait la sourde oreille?


----------



## phlipp (4 Mai 2010)

Bonjour, 
tous ces commentaires font un peu peur...

je suis actuellement tenté par un switch avec une de ces machines (mbp pré-unibody), mais je me demande si ce n'est pas un achat risqué. 

Existe-t'il des séries plus fiables que les autres ?

Philippe.


----------



## tsss (4 Mai 2010)

phlipp a dit:


> .
> 
> Existe-t'il des séries plus fiables que les autres ?
> ..



Ceux sortis avant les gammes comportant la fameuse geforce 8600M (sr mi 2007 ou penryn 2008) 

Un comme ça par exemple.


----------



## melaure (5 Mai 2010)

tsss a dit:


> Ceux sortis avant les gammes comportant la fameuse geforce 8600M (sr mi 2007 ou penryn 2008)
> 
> Un comme ça par exemple.



Et les 9600 sont des 8600 avec un nouvel autocollant 

J'en reviens pas qu'on ait toujours du NVidia dans les derniers MBP ...


----------



## phlipp (6 Mai 2010)

Merci pour ces infos. 
Donc, pour résumer, mieux vaudrait rechercher les MBP les plus anciens...

Et qu'en est-il de ceux qui ont vu leur CM ou CG remplacée suite à ce problème récurrent ? 
Les pièces de remplacement  sont-elles fiables ? Est-ce juste les mêmes CG/CM qui risquent elles aussi de tomber en rade ? 

Philippe.


----------



## divoli (6 Mai 2010)

phlipp a dit:


> Merci pour ces infos.
> Donc, pour résumer, mieux vaudrait rechercher les MBP les plus anciens...
> 
> Et qu'en est-il de ceux qui ont vu leur CM ou CG remplacée suite à ce problème récurrent ?
> ...



Comme je l'ai dit (concernant les MBP équipés de cette CG nVidia 8600M dont certains lots sont défectueux), depuis l'automne 2008 les centres agréés assurent les réparations avec une CM de révision 2, équipée d'une CG 8600 modifiée. Ce qui veut dire que pour cela il faut nécessairement que la panne se produise.

Apple prend la réparation à sa charge durant les 3 ans suivant l'achat de l'ordinateur (pour peu qu'il s'agisse bien de la panne en question et pas une autre, les techniciens ayant un outil de diagnostique pour le vérifier). Au delà, je pense que ce sera au cas par cas, selon le bon vouloir d'Apple, jusqu'à ce que l'ordinateur soit déclaré obsolète (ce qui arrive je crois au bout de 6 ou 7 ans).

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h57 ----------




melaure a dit:


> Quelle genre de marque ?



Bah autour du trackpad le revêtement se craquèle, c'est très inesthétique. C'est la première fois que je vois ça sur un alubook, et les témoignages que j'ai pu rassembler concernent tous des MBP Santa Rosa Merom de 2007. Il y a dû y avoir une merdouille quelque part dans la fabrication durant cette période, je n'ai d'ailleurs pas ce phénomène sur mon PowerBook de 2005.


----------



## monvilain (19 Mai 2010)

+1

Semaine dernière mon écran de mon MacBookPro 17'' 2,4GHZ me lâche.

Diagnostic: Carte mère à changer. J'attends le verdict.

Mon numéro de série finit par XA9

Acheté en Avril 2008.


Pfffff

J'arrête l'achat des portables (en version Pro)...
un bon vieux MacBook 13' acheté sur le refurb à 800 H.T fera l'affaire et se revendra toujours 400.....Soit une "'perte" minime....

Mais là, la perte à 2400 ...pffff......


----------



## Tox (19 Mai 2010)

Voilà six ans que je fais le même calcul 

Et la première fois, ce fut grâce à un vendeur Apple.


----------



## Emmanuel94 (19 Mai 2010)

Lorsque je vois les petites annonces pour des MBP 15' de 2008 à moins de 900 , sachant que ce sont des machines bien plus polyvalentes que les MB blancs à 999 , et que pour une bonne partie d'entre elles, elles sont encore couvertes par un Apple Care, je ne comprends pas l'intérêt d'acheter une machine neuve. 

C'est ce que je viens de faire pour un pote, qui a une machine en parfait état pour un prix très raisonnable. Et comme dit au dessus dans 2/3 ans il pourra revendre sa machine entre 400 et 500 , ce qui lui fera un coût final de 400 .

Mon MBP de 2008 m'avait coûté plus de 2100  avec l'extension de garantie.... je ne suis pas prêt de recommencer une telle folie à titre personnel.


----------



## monvilain (2 Juin 2010)

Je reviens vers ce post avec une bonne nouvelle:

-Prise en charge de mon MacBookPro dans le cadre NVIDIA. (Macbook datant de + de 2 ans) avec numéro de série finissant par XA9 (donc s hors-programme selon tout le monde...)


Voilà, si ça peut servir à d'autres.

ps: une autre info: le revendeur APPLE n'était pas au courant de cette prise en charge par APPLE....Sans le forum, c'était 1800 dehors...


----------



## lynuxe (14 Juin 2010)

MILLAUDES a dit:


> Mon Mac Book Pro acheté en octobre 06 vient de me lâcher. Diagnostic de mon vendeur : carte mère grillée, sans doute à cause d'une surchauffe. Evaluation du changement de carte mère : 1000, alors qu'un Mac Book Pro neuf vaut aujourd'hui 1500... Et bien sûr, il n'est plus sous garantie... Impossible donc de se retourner contre Apple. Un an et demi comme durée de vie pour un portable, je n'avais jamais vu ça, moi qui n'achète que des Mac depuis toujours... Obligée de m'en racheter un autre, la pilule est amère. Quelqu'un d'autre a-t-il eu ce même problème ?



il m'est arrivé la même mésaventure, mon macbook pro n'a même pas 3 ans, il vient de tomber en panne ce mois-ci (cm + topcase). Bien entendu je n'ai pas pris la garantie 3 ans, déjà que j'avais déboursé 1700 , si un plus faut prendre une garantie supplémentaire c'est tout de même exagéré ! Je pensais qu'Apple avait une fiabilité supérieure aux PC, mais je m'aperçois que ce n'est pas le cas. Je n'ai hésité de faire connaître mon ressenti au magasin dans lequel je l'ai acheté. Premièrement ils ont déjà perdu ma clientèle et je peux vous garantir que je ne leur ferai pas de la pub !!!


----------



## Frantzzi (25 Juin 2010)

Je lis tous les commentaires et je vois que je ne suis pas seul,
la même un mbp acheté en juin 2008 et bim sa lache
J'étais entrain de faire une présentation pour mon travail et mon mbp après l'avoir mis en veille même pas 2 secondes ne se rallume plus (enfin il a la led devant allumé) mais l'écran reste noir.

Diagnostique CM morte 700&#8364; de reparation. Ils font le test (enfin c'est se qu'ils disent) et c'est pas la 8600M GT donc CM morte... je suis sidéré on se fait vraiment entubé... comment faire? Un hackintosh? (pas bien bouh) sur un dell mdrr

Franchement comment recommandé apple après ça.

Aussi marrant j'appelle apple, je leur dis que sois disant leur machine est fiable blabla ils disent oui oui. Je leur réponds alors comment ça se fait qu'en moins de 2ans elle lache... Une CM je monte mes PC moi même et ça ne m'ait jamais arrivé. le gars reponds mais un pc cest 3ans pas plus.

Sans dec on est vraiment des CON-sommateurs... (macbook fini (et pc portable aussi par la même))


----------



## Parpue (14 Juillet 2010)

Et voilà, je viens grossir les rangs des MacBook Pro avec carte mère HS.
Le mien est un Penryn acheté en avril 2008, soit un peu plus de 2 ans. J'ai beaucoup et bien bossé dessus, il n'a pas aimé la dernière session apparemment. J'ai racheté un iMac illico du coup comme j'en avais besoin pour travailler, l'autre... ben il sert de presse livre pour le moment. J'ai eu Apple au tél, pendant un moment j'ai cru que j'allais pouvoir le faire réparer mais non, Alis à Paris a fait le test, ce n'est pas une cause NVidia, donc je l'ai dans le baba.
Ce qui est fou c'est le nombre impressionnant de macs que j'ai acheté, le nombre de personnes que j'ai fait switché... dernier en date, mon père à qui j'ai failli faire acheter un iMac et qui s'est bien foutu de ma gueule... Maintenant c'es terminé, j'arrête la pub.


----------



## tim-timmy (15 Juillet 2010)

Pour ma part, j'ai aussi un macbook pro 15" acheté fin 2007.
le mois dernier j'ai eu la mauvaise surprise de voir que plus rien ne s'affiché à l'écran, donc j'appel Apple qui me dit que si cela vient de la nVidia ils prendront en charge les réparations. De la je l'emmène chez le réparateur agréé, 2 jours après je reçois le devis qui est de 1100 à peu près pour la carte mère. Je vous laisse imaginer ma réaction... Après 2 appel à Apple en négociant un peu et en leur expliquant que je suis un bon client (2 macbook et ipod, iphone, ... n° de série des produits à l'appui), ils acceptent de prendre la pièce en charge (environ 900). J'ai donc à mes frais la main d'oeuvre.
Tout cela pour vous dire que si vous êtes un peu insistant ils vous concéderont peut être le rembourserons de la pièce. 
Courage...


----------



## monvilain (15 Juillet 2010)

tim-timmy a dit:


> Pour ma part, j'ai aussi un macbook pro 15" acheté fin 2007.
> le mois dernier j'ai eu la mauvaise surprise de voir que plus rien ne s'affiché à l'écran, donc j'appel Apple qui me dit que si cela vient de la nVidia ils prendront en charge les réparations. De la je l'emmène chez le réparateur agréé, 2 jours après je reçois le devis qui est de 1100 à peu près pour la carte mère. Je vous laisse imaginer ma réaction... Après 2 appel à Apple en négociant un peu et en leur expliquant que je suis un bon client (2 macbook et ipod, iphone, ... n° de série des produits à l'appui), ils acceptent de prendre la pièce en charge (environ 900). J'ai donc à mes frais la main d'oeuvre.
> Tout cela pour vous dire que si vous êtes un peu insistant ils vous concéderont peut être le rembourserons de la pièce.
> Courage...



Merci de ce commentaire qui aidera beaucoup d'autres....


----------



## octopoulpe (6 Août 2010)

J'ai changé ma carte mère il y a 5 mois. Est ce que vous savez si le problème est résolu avec les cartes mère qu'ils remplacent ? Ou le problème va revenir .... ?


----------



## MOC (26 Août 2010)

Bien, on dirait que j'ai enfin trouvé ZE post me concernant (moi aussi malheureusement).

Je vous remets tout ici en détail, désolé si c'est long... mais ça peut etre intéressant quant à "qui peut vous deviser quoi gratos".

Bonsoir à toutes et tous...

Je suis avec un vif intéret ce genre de problème, vu que j'ai vu mon MBP dégénérer peu à peu (il a commencé par s'éteindre, puis redémarrer de façon régulière, il y a un an, pile, pendant les fortes chaleurs... pour reprendre une vie normale et replanter avec redémarrages de plus en plus difficiles, jusqu'à ne plus démarrer qu'une fois sur 20 dernièrement).

Après vérification sur ma facture (evidemment, plus de garantie, ni d'AppleCare), je me rend compte qu'il entre tout à fait dans la plage des MBP qui pourraient être touchés par le fameux vice de forme de la carte graphique, puisqu'il date de mars 08 et que la carte graphique est la fameuse 8600MGT incriminée.

Le soucis, c'est qu'avant je n'ai jamais eu de vrais problèmes graphiques, pas d'écrans noirs, ou d'étranges motifs, juste parfois un peu de scintillement, il y a quelques temps.

Evidemment, comme un idiot qui n'y connait rien en Mac (j'avoue, mm si je suis pro, je découvre l'industrie "Mac") je suis allé déposer ma machine pour devis (payant cash, 75euros) chez un centre de services agréé (indépendant d'Apple, mais ça ils se gardent bien de vous le dire!) et ... au bout de 2 jours, je reçois le devis: 578 euros, parce que "l'ordi ne s'allume plus que rarement, replante, se rallume... la carte mère est en panne". 
Merci, j'avais compris.

Point.

Là dessus, je demande juste s'ils peuvent me prouver que ça n'a rien à voir avec le fameux problème de carte graphique qui est quand meme SUR la carte mère... et là, ils me font "ben, on peut pas faire le fameux test officiel de la carte graphique, puisque votre ordi ne redémarre presque plus".

Du coup je leur dit: "Ok, mais qui me dit que la carte mère n'a pas grillée à cause de ça, du fait que mon ordi est peut etre l'un de ces ordis touchés par une carte graphique défectueuse? dans lequel cas, je pourrais avoir changement de carte mère et carte graphique gratuitement"... et là évidemment, on entre dans un cercle viscieux, puisqu'ils ne peuvent, ni me le prouve, ni l'infirmer, et qu'en plus, comme ils ne sont pas Apple, ne peuvent pas prendre la décision de me faire la réparation gratos.

Mouaih

Là, je viens de prendre rendez vous demain à un vrai Apple Store (à Opéra, Paris), où on m'a affirmé que le devis "Genius" était gratuit (merdalors) et que d'une façon ou d'une autre, ils pourraient mieux prendre une décision.

Mais pour ça, je vais devoir refuser le devis du centre agréé... et j'espère pouvoir reprendre mon MBP dans la foulée (il semblerait qu'ils peuvent exiger deux à 4 jours de battement! honteux, si je viens sur place)...pour le porter à Opéra.

Mais c'est quitte ou double: ou ils sont moins chers, ou mm ils arrivent à constater le pbm de CG, ou alors, je vais me jeter dans une autre gueule de loup, plus onéreuse...


Moi, je sais que ma machine est propre, clean, jamais rien subi, à peine sortie de chez moi, et franchement, une carte mère qui déconne au bout de mme pas 2 ans... petit à petit... ça ressemble plus à un soucis de CG pour moi et tant qu'ils pourront pas prouver le contraire, j'insisterai pour un changement de CM et CG gratuitement!


----------



## melaure (27 Août 2010)

Bon courage en tout cas, il est très probable que ce soit la CG, qu'Apple couvre toujours (normal c'est quand même un gros vice de fabrication).

Mais surtout il ne faut aller que dans des centres techniques Apple comme tu as pu le constater.


----------



## sylvain15250 (27 Août 2010)

@MOC

Ton message m'intéresse énormément car j'ai également un MacBook Pro de 2008 avec la carte graphique 8600M GT et exactement le même problème ! En fait le mien démarre un peu comme il veut, lorsque qu'il a bien chauffé il démarre normalement j'ai l'impression, mais lorsque c'est son premier démarrage, il met bien 10 minutes à se lancer :-/ au début c'était 1 fois sur 5 qu'il y avait le problème, maintenant c'est 19 fois sur 20 :-( .

Donc j'aimerais bien connaître la suite de ton histoire si possible ! J'amène le mien dans un centre agréé la semaine prochaine pour voir et discuter un peu


----------



## divoli (27 Août 2010)

MOC a dit:


> Evidemment, comme un idiot qui n'y connait rien en Mac (j'avoue, mm si je suis pro, je découvre l'industrie "Mac") je suis allé déposer ma machine pour devis (payant cash, 75euros) chez un centre de services agréé (indépendant d'Apple, mais ça ils se gardent bien de vous le dire!) et ... au bout de 2 jours, je reçois le devis: 578 euros, parce que "l'ordi ne s'allume plus que rarement, replante, se rallume... la carte mère est en panne".
> Merci, j'avais compris.
> 
> Point.
> ...



Il faut insister; contacter Apple si besoin est, car elle peut débloquer les choses (et puis bon, "indépendant d'Apple" pour un centre agréé Apple, hein, si Apple leur retire leur certification on va voir à quel point ils sont "indépendants d'Apple" ).

J'ai lu quelques membres avoir la même genre de mésaventure (par exemple Philactère, voir son témoignage dans les réactions en page 2).

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h19 ----------




melaure a dit:


> Mais surtout il ne faut aller que dans des centres techniques Apple comme tu as pu le constater.



A en lire les témoignages sur les forums, on pourrait en conclure que le comportement des centres agréés peut s'avérer très "élastique" d'un centre à l'autre. Et puis en cas de problème, ne pas hésiter à s'adresser directement à Apple.


----------



## MOC (27 Août 2010)

Merci à vous pour vos réactions!

La suite du feuilleton David MOC contre Goliath MAC (lol) :


j'ai voulu récupérer en un quart d'heure mon MBP déposé à ce centre agréé donc, pour aller à mon rdv Genius Bar que j'ai pu avoir ce vendredi.

Malheureusement, c'était techniquement impossible (la machine est ouverte, CM démontée, on a pas assez de techniciens, normalement il faut min 48 heures...blabla)

J'ai tapé sur la table, tout en leur demandant ce qu'ils pouvaient faire au mieux.
On m'a dit "bon, fin de journée". Et au final, on vient de m'appeler, c'est bon.

Entretemps, j'ai préféré aller à mon rdv Genius Bar, en personne, pour expliquer la situation, mm sans ordi. Et c'était la bonne attitude je pense (plutot que téléphoner).

J'ai été (très bien) reçu par le Genius Bar de l'Apple Store d'Opéra, à Paris.  Jj'ai pu expliquer mon problème au ptit Genius et il est conscient que ces machines sont plutot pourrites. Il tentera de faire le test graphique si elle redémarre, puis de voir ce qu'il peut faire dans le cas contraire.

Je leur ai clairement dit que j'étais à deux doigts de m'acheter un iMac pour machine principale, mais que si ils me faisaient payer la réparation, ça ne serait pas possible, et que je passerai sans doute à jamais du coté obscure de la force PC. 

J'avoue que c'était la première fois que j'entrais dans ce temple Apple (c'est impressionnant) et ma foi, malgré la taille, et l'organisation spartiate des rdv, c'est plutot bien rôdé et les gars derrière leur desk sont sympas pour la plupart.
L'intéret, c'est que pour le coup, eux, font un devis rapide, gratuit, et qu'ils n'ont (d'après ce qu'on m'a dit) pas d'obligation de faire du chiffre. ça change qd meme fort la donne par rapport à un centre agréé! (maintenant, en effet, il ne faut pas généraliser, et le centre en question, que je ne nommerai pas, m'a qd meme remonté ma machine dare dare. Mais bon, un devis à 75 euros, tout ça pour ça... bof)

Maintenant, reste à voir si le changement de CM sera considéré à charge d'Apple. une autre paire de manche. je vous tiens au courant!

Mais en effet, dans ces cas là, il faut faire jouer à fond le coté humain, et puis je suis pro aussi...et clairement, toute cette histoire me coute du temps, donc de l'argent, ils auraient tout intéret à me donner satisfaction pour que je reste dans la sphère de la Pomme.


----------



## Sak (30 Août 2010)

MOC a dit:


> Je leur ai clairement dit que j'étais à deux doigts de m'acheter un iMac  pour machine principale, mais que si ils me faisaient payer la  réparation, ça ne serait pas possible, et que je passerai sans doute à  jamais du coté obscure de la force PC.



merci pour l' idée.... j'étais aussi à deux doigts d'acheter le iMac 27" , mais bon ....


J'ajoute mon problème :
MBP 15" acheté en mai 2008 , 
nvidia GEForce 8600M gt, 
Serial No X92

Problème: Ecran noir mais l'ordinateur s'allume ....

MBP en réparation en ce moment même...
Premiere réponse : possibilité d'un problème avec la carte mère...
Deuxième réponse après avoir montrer l'article d' Apple: D'autres diagnostiques à faire....

On va maintenant essayé la tactique du iMac 27"


----------



## nicnic14 (12 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,

je viens d'acheter d'occasion un MacBook Pro 15" 2,5GHz avec la 8600M GT, numéro de série finissant par YJY; à-priori, en tenant compte de [http://support.apple.com/kb/TS2377?viewlocale=fr_FR cette page Apple] ce modèle en 2,5GHz n'aurait pas de souci, mais d'un autre côté Nvidia dit que toutes les G84 et G86 sont mauvaises.
Comment alors être sûr que la carte graphique soit une version révisée (GPU 603), où puis-je trouver ces informations ?


----------



## nakedsnake (22 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour!
Je viens apporter ma pierre a ce malheureux édifice...
Je possède un mac book pro 17 pouce 2,4gh core 2 duo / 2gb de ram et une carte graphique 256MB vram (impossible de savoir si c'est une 8600...).
Numéro de série:  w87250NSX94
Et donc hier l'écran se met en veille durant un long calcul, normal il est réglé pour... Mais lorsque j'ai voulu y revenir, plus rien, écran noir.
redémarrage; l'ordi se lance, va sous mac os x (j'entend le bruit du volume son) lumière témoin on, retro éclairage du clavier ok. Mais écran toujours noir. La pomme derrière ne s'allume pas.

Je décide de le redémarrer en mode Target drive (touche T au démarrage). Mon disque dur apparaît parfaitement sur mon second mbp. 

Je décide ensuite de brancher un second écran, en redémarrant l'ordi. Rien. Pas même l'écran gris pomme qui aurait pu me dire qu'il ne s'agit que de l'écran (ai-je tord de penser ça? l'écran gris n'est pas généré par la carte graphique mais par le bios? S'affiche t-il au démarrage sur un second écran même si dans la dernière session, snow leopard n'était pas réglé en mode 2 écrans? J'ai toujours été en mode écran unique sur celui ci).

Bien sur pas de garantie, pas de facture, pas d'apple care, ordi de seconde main  dont j'ai du déjà changer moi même le disque dur.

Donc ma question est la suivante: Comment être sur que c'est soit la carte mère, soit "juste" l'écran? J'ai pas envie de payer un diagnostique chez l'applestore du louvre pour me faire dire que faut tout racheter... (le diagnostique est payant non? Il me semble...). Ya t-il pas un moyen de généré une sorte de rapport txt via le bios ou autre? 
Merci!


----------



## Tox (23 Octobre 2010)

Généralement, si c'est la carte graphique, il n'y a pas de boot.


----------



## SadChief (3 Novembre 2010)

nicnic14 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> je viens d'acheter d'occasion un MacBook Pro 15" 2,5GHz avec la 8600M GT, numéro de série finissant par YJY; à-priori, en tenant compte de [http://support.apple.com/kb/TS2377?viewlocale=fr_FR cette page Apple] ce modèle en 2,5GHz n'aurait pas de souci, mais d'un autre côté Nvidia dit que toutes les G84 et G86 sont mauvaises.
> Comment alors être sûr que la carte graphique soit une version révisée (GPU 603), où puis-je trouver ces informations ?


Très bonne question : je suis exactement dans la même situation 
D'après mon numéro de série (finissant par YJY) : fabrication semaine 40 (octobre) - à quelques jours de la fin septembre (dixit Apple).
http://www.chipmunk.nl/klantenservice/applemodel.html
C'est un peu limite-limite, ces quelques jours ; mais serait-il suffisant ce délai pour pouvoir considérer que l'on ait quitté les eaux troubles, d'après vous ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Macbricepro (3 Novembre 2010)

Salut, pareil pour moi et diagnostique : CM morte... et 600euro selon Applestore.

n'empêche vu le nombre de CM morte à cette période on peut se poser sincèrement des questions quand à la fiabilité des macbook pro 2008 ... ou alors il sagit réellement des cartes graphiques défectueuses qui sont à l'origine de la panne des CM  ? qu'en pensez-vous ? est ce que la durée de vie d'un mbp se limite réellement à a peine 2 années ??


----------



## SadChief (3 Novembre 2010)

Macbricepro a dit:


> Salut, pareil pour moi et diagnostique : CM morte... et 600euro selon Applestore.
> 
> n'empêche vu le nombre de CM morte à cette période on peut se poser sincèrement des questions quand à la fiabilité des macbook pro 2008 ... ou alors il sagit réellement des cartes graphiques défectueuses qui sont à l'origine de la panne des CM  ? qu'en pensez-vous ? est ce que la durée de vie d'un mbp se limite réellement à a peine 2 années ??



Pourquoi ces 600 euros ?  Et toi aussi - octobre 2008 ?
Apple devrait prendre la réparation en charge, si c'est la puce graphique qui est à l'origine de la panne !
http://support.apple.com/kb/TS2377?viewlocale=fr_FR
Vivre avec l'épée de Damoclès au dessus de sa tête, ça fait monter l'adrénaline :mouais:
Tout ce qui ne nous tue pas, nous raffermit 
Courage ma belle - comme disait ma grand-mère avant de sacrifier une poule :rateau:


----------



## Macbricepro (3 Novembre 2010)

" Absence dimage sur lécran de lordinateur (ou sur un moniteur externe) alors même que lordinateur est sous tension "

c'est exactement le problème que j'ai. 
Pourtant je l'ai amené à l'appstore du Louvre et il en ressort une carte mère morte et des frais de 600euros si je le désire... je ne peux que croire le réparateur officiel de apple non ? ... je ne sais pas comment vérifier cela.

mon ordi à à peine 2ans.


----------



## SadChief (3 Novembre 2010)

Macbricepro a dit:


> " Absence dimage sur lécran de lordinateur (ou sur un moniteur externe) alors même que lordinateur est sous tension "
> 
> c'est exactement le problème que j'ai.
> Pourtant je l'ai amené à l'appstore du Louvre et il en ressort une carte mère morte et des frais de 600euros si je le désire... je ne peux que croire le réparateur officiel de apple non ? ... je ne sais pas comment vérifier cela.
> ...



Demande une vérification dédiée à la panne nVidia.
D'après ce que j'ai pu lire çà et là, ils ont une procédure spécifique pour cette panne.
S'il ne veulent ou ne peuvent ou ne savent pas le faire, passe un coup de fil chez Apple.
Insiste poliment - mais fermement.


----------



## Macbricepro (3 Novembre 2010)

merci pour ton message.

Je vais faire comme tu dis et on verra si il en ressort un diagnostique diffèrent...


----------



## Orphanis (3 Novembre 2010)

Ce qui est surtout incompréhensible, c'est le coût exorbitant exigé pour le changement de la carte mère quand on connaît le prix moyen d'une CM pour PC sur le marché...


----------



## Macbricepro (3 Novembre 2010)

clair... il y a aussi le prix de la main d'uvre de compris, mais quand même...


----------



## SadChief (3 Novembre 2010)

Macbricepro a dit:


> merci pour ton message.
> 
> Je vais faire comme tu dis et on verra si il en ressort un diagnostique diffèrent...



Tiens-nous au courant stp.
Bon courage


----------



## melaure (3 Novembre 2010)

SadChief a dit:


> Très bonne question : je suis exactement dans la même situation
> D'après mon numéro de série (finissant par YJY) : fabrication semaine 40 (octobre) - à quelques jours de la fin septembre (dixit Apple).
> http://www.chipmunk.nl/klantenservice/applemodel.html
> C'est un peu limite-limite, ces quelques jours ; mais serait-il suffisant ce délai pour pouvoir considérer que l'on ait quitté les eaux troubles, d'après vous ?
> ...



La mienne aussi est indiqué dans le test Apple, mais de toute façon TOUTES les cartes sont concernées. C'est le cas chez tous les autres constructeurs. Ces rumeurs de rev2 sont elles aussi tout aussi bidon, NVidia n'a jamais reproduis de G84 et G86 sur substrat sain. 

Arrêtez de vous faire pigeonner par les dire de certains SAV, Apple n'a pas eu un lot "corrigé" ou "exceptionnel" que personne d'autre n'a eu. Ils sont dans la même situation que DELL et Cie ...


----------



## SadChief (3 Novembre 2010)

melaure a dit:


> La mienne aussi est indiqué dans le test Apple, mais de toute façon TOUTES les cartes sont concernées. C'est le cas chez tous les autres constructeurs. Ces rumeurs de rev2 sont elles aussi tout aussi bidon, NVidia n'a jamais reproduis de G84 et G86 sur substrat sain.
> 
> Arrêtez de vous faire pigeonner par les dire de certains SAV, Apple n'a pas eu un lot "corrigé" ou "exceptionnel" que personne d'autre n'a eu. Ils sont dans la même situation que DELL et Cie ...



Merci d'avoir confirmé mes craintes 
J'en étais sûr à 99,9999999...%


----------



## nympheur (4 Novembre 2010)

Même incident carte grillée prise en charge ,réparation  gratuite en 5 jours,par contre garantie seulement 3 mois vu que la nouvelle carte ne devrait plus ceder...........
Heureuse surprise car je ne pensais pas être éligible d'après les premières données lors des accidents répétitifs du début;D'après le technicien l'égibilité aurait eté étendue sans faire de pub par apple?
En résumé très satisfait du magasin "réveil informatique a Dijon" qui ne m'avait pas vendu ce MBP offert


----------



## olivier79 (7 Novembre 2010)

Salut à tous,

Je rajoute moi aussi ma pierre à l'édifice de machines HS...

Carte mère grillée après 2 ans et demi
Pas d'Apple Care, le SAV ne veux rien savoir (y compris niveau supérieur Tiers 2)
Je viens de rédiger un courrier simple au service relation client à Cork, sans grande convictions.

Numéro de série se termine par YP4

*Mon hypothèse* : la surchauffe de la machine liée à une carte graphique de mauvaise qualité à entraîné une usure prématurée des composants de la carte mère.

600 euros de devis.

Le problème, c'est que ma CG ne peut pas être testée vu que je n'ai pas de boot. Donc pas de possibilité de prise en charge via leur logiciel pour le programme d'échange Nvidia.

Es ce que quelqu'un dans ma situation à réussit à obtenir gain de cause ?

Bien à vous

Olivier


----------



## lemarquis57 (11 Novembre 2010)

Salut à tous !

Je viens de parcourir pratiquement tous les post de ce sujet avec désolation... J'ai exactement le même problème : mbp 15 pouces avec CM foutue avec le programme de qualité nVidia pas applicable (devis d'un centre agréé apple). 

J'ai eu également contacté une personne de la hotline apple qui m'a indiqué que je pouvais faire une demande de geste commercial via le technicien du centre agréé qui a diagnostiqué le problème de mon mbp. Il suffit de lui demander de prendre des photos et de détailler le problème pour quapple du centre en hollande puisse décider d'un geste ou non. Mon interlocuteur a mentionné le fait qu'il fallait insister auprès des techniciens des centres pour ces démarches-là. POURQUOI? Et bien j'en ai eu l'exemple, ils n'ont tt simplement pas envie de se faire ch*** (dsl mais c'est tellement inadmissible). Il est plus facile de dire que ce n'est pas un pb graphique qui est la cause ou une des causes, et de simplement dire que c'est la CM pour qu'ils commande simplement la pièce et nous faire payer la main d'uvre d'1h30 (mouuuuaaaiii c'est ç j'ai envie d'dire). Comme ça pas de rapport -> temps gagné : argent en plus.

Donc j'ai cherché à creuser un peu plus en demandant un rapport détaillé du diagnostic ainsi qu'une copie des éléments d'envoi à apple pour le geste (normal vu les 40 euros de prise en charge). Et la SURPRISE le technicien me dit que ceci est confidentiel et que je n'ai pas à être au courant des éléments d'envois et de retour avec apple.... ????????? Il me dit aussi que le pb de la CM est très compliqué et que ça ne me servirait à rien de le connaitre en détails....????????????????

J'aurai simplement voulu être informé en détails du problème pour pouvoir nourrir un argumentaire approfondi et surtout que l'on évite de prendre les gens pour des c***.

Je vais envoyer un email à une association de consommateurs en expliquant ces problèmes et pour savoir si effectivement les techniciens ne sont pas soumis à une transparence totale de leurs actes lorsqu'ils travaillent sur la propriété d'un tiers.

Qu'en pensez-vous ? Et est-ce qqun a déjà eu ce type de problème ?

Merci d'avance, dsl pr le pseudo roman


----------



## SadChief (11 Novembre 2010)

lemarquis57 a dit:


> Salut à tous !
> 
> Je viens de parcourir pratiquement tous les post de ce sujet avec désolation... J'ai exactement le même problème : mbp 15 pouces avec CM foutue avec le programme de qualité nVidia pas applicable (devis d'un centre agréé apple).
> 
> ...



Bonsoir,

Il faut à mon avis insister directement auprès d'Apple au téléphone; voici ce que disait _divoli_ il y a quelque temps:



> Il faut insister; contacter Apple si besoin est, car elle peut débloquer les choses (et puis bon, "indépendant d'Apple" pour un centre agréé Apple, hein, si Apple leur retire leur certification on va voir à quel point ils sont "indépendants d'Apple" ).
> 
> ---------------------------
> 
> A en lire les témoignages sur les forums, on pourrait en conclure que le comportement des centres agréés peut s'avérer très "élastique" d'un centre à l'autre. Et puis en cas de problème, ne pas hésiter à s'adresser directement à Apple.



Perso je n'ai pas (encore?) eu le souci nVidia; par contre, tout ce dont j'ai eu besoin depuis des années (iBook, PowerBook, Mac Pro), j'ai obtenu directement auprès d'Apple.


----------



## macinside (11 Novembre 2010)

lemarquis57 a dit:


> Mon interlocuteur a mentionné le fait qu'il fallait insister auprès des techniciens des centres pour ces démarches-là.



sauf que c'est pas leurs boulots de faire cela  le technicien il a appliquer ce qu'Apple leurs a demander de faire, donc c'est a la relation clientèle d'Apple de prendre une décision,  et puis c'est un peu une perte de temps que Apple demande au client qu'il recontact le technicien pour que ce dernier contact Apple


----------



## POST[HUMAN] (23 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour, reçu mon devis concernant un MBP 2008 avec comme symptome ecran noir au démarage avec le voyant de tension allumé avec la fameuse carte Nvidia 8600GT.
Bilan un devis de remplacement de carte mère à 600 euros en sachant qu'ils n'ont pas pu effectuer le test usuel spécifique aux modèle disposant de la dixit carte vidéo.
Précision il s'agit de MBP avec numéro de série se terminant par YJY.

Quel recoure me conseillez vous ? Un geste commercial auprès du centre agrée ou j'ai déposé ma machine ? Aller directement à l'Apple store du Louvre pour pleurer auprès d'un genius ?
Suis au abois 
Merci pour toute réponse/solution


----------



## xao85 (23 Novembre 2010)

Moi j'irai pleurer auprès d'un génius!


----------



## Macbricepro (23 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour je viens pour raconter un peu la suite de l'histoire.

En gros, si la carte mère est morte, il n'est pas possible de faire le Test Nvidia et donc pas de remboursement. 

La carte graphique peut être  à l'origine du problème ( est même très certainement ), mais comme le test n'est pas possible... çà les arrange.

La personne de chez apple que j'ai eu au téléphone me disant qu'il était désolé, qu'il n'y avait rien à faire, et que cela arrive malheureusement et que çà reste extrêmement rare... ( foutage de geule ? ) 

Bref, très déçu.

J'espere que vous aurez plus de chance.


----------



## POST[HUMAN] (23 Novembre 2010)

Macbricepro a dit:


> Bonjour je viens pour raconter un peu la suite de l'histoire.
> 
> En gros, si la carte mère est morte, il n'est pas possible de faire le Test Nvidia et donc pas de remboursement.
> 
> ...



J'ai lu un cas sur un forum qui a eut gain de cause chez un APR malgré la sois disant impossibilité d'effectuer Le test NVidia.

En me rencardant du point de vu juridique avec la loi européenne la garantie légale est passé à deux ans et il est possible d'invoquer le vice caché pour se faire rembourser du prix d'achat de la machine. 
Est-ce que quelqu'un a déja pu se faire *rembourser par Apple* dans ce cas ? 
Moi je me demande si je ne vais pas faire la démarche. Ils (Apple) sont tenu de rembourser dans les deux semaines. Ce serait trop beau.


----------



## melaure (23 Novembre 2010)

POST[HUMAN];7156052 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai lu un cas sur un forum qui a eut gain de cause chez un APR malgré la sois disant impossibilité d'effectuer Le test NVidia.
> 
> En me rencardant du point de vu juridique avec la loi européenne la garantie légale est passé à deux ans et il est possible d'invoquer le vice caché pour se faire rembourser du prix d'achat de la machine.
> Est-ce que quelqu'un a déja pu se faire *rembourser par Apple* dans ce cas ?
> Moi je me demande si je ne vais pas faire la démarche. Ils (Apple) sont tenu de rembourser dans les deux semaines. Ce serait trop beau.



Tiens nous au courant alors, c'est intéressant.


----------



## POST[HUMAN] (26 Novembre 2010)

Bon, suite au refus de réparation (à mes frais) et à un mail du centre agrée me proposant de contacter le N° de Relation Client Apple pour " reformuler votre requête et savoir si une exception de garantie est envisageable pour le remplacement de votre carte mère " ce que je fit.
La personne chez Apple me dit que le centre agrée n'a pas les "outils" pour un diagnostic NVidia poussé. Là je tique, un centre agrée Apple n'est pas équipé pour faire le diagnostique comme il se fait directement chez Apple ??? Sur ce il me propose un rendez-vous à l'apple store du Louvres que j'accepte seulement je doit m'acquitter du devis forfaitaire auprès du centre agrée. 50 euros. super ! 
Là je commence à bouillir et me dit que la procédure pour vice caché pends au nez d'Apple.
A plus


----------



## macarel (27 Novembre 2010)

POST[HUMAN];7185742 a dit:
			
		

> Bon, suite au refus de réparation (à mes frais) et à un mail du centre agrée me proposant de contacter le N° de Relation Client Apple pour " reformuler votre requête et savoir si une exception de garantie est envisageable pour le remplacement de votre carte mère " ce que je fit.
> La personne chez Apple me dit que le centre agrée n'a pas les "outils" pour un diagnostic NVidia poussé. Là je tique, un centre agrée Apple n'est pas équipé pour faire le diagnostique comme il se fait directement chez Apple ??? Sur ce il me propose un rendez-vous à l'apple store du Louvres que j'accepte seulement je doit m'acquitter du devis forfaitaire auprès du centre agrée. 50 euros. super !
> Là je commence à bouillir et me dit que la procédure pour vice caché pends au nez d'Apple.
> A plus



Ce n'est pas la faute d'Apple que ton "centre agrée" te demande 50, faut voir ave ledit centre je pense


----------



## POST[HUMAN] (6 Décembre 2010)

Macbricepro a dit:


> Bonjour je viens pour raconter un peu la suite de l'histoire.
> 
> En gros, si la carte mère est morte, il n'est pas possible de faire le Test Nvidia et donc pas de remboursement.
> 
> ...



Exactement le même comportement de la part du genius du store Louvre.
J'ai ainsi décidé d'envoyer une lettre AR de mise en demeure à Apple pour vice caché.
C'est à Apple à prendre ses responsabilités vis à vis de ses Clients surtout que c'est quand même Nvidia qui paie la facture (200 millions de dollars !).
L'action-class aux USA n'est pas terminée en France la lutte continue.


----------



## Mr Bob (13 Décembre 2010)

"Ps : Joublié, depuis quelques mois une sorte de tache jaunâtre été apparu sur le milieu de mon écran, ça se voyait surtout sur les couleurs foncées et cétait léger du coup ca me gêné pas trop. Je ne sais pas si cela était dû à la carte graphique qui commencé à lâché ou a autre chose."

Y a-t-il une source de lumière derrière ton écran ? Si c'est le cas, c'est sûrement le trou fait pour la pomme qui teinte légèrement en jaune ton écran, au centre.

Mon cas est similaire aux autres. J'ai un MBP 15" de fin 2006, avec une X1600 ATY, pas une 8600GT. J'ai les mêmes problèmes, surchauffe de la carte mère, stries sur l'écran, plantages diverses
Plus ça va, et pire c'est, maintenant, même jouer aux échecs (jeu fourni avec Snow Leopard), ça fait planter l'ordinateur*Je ne vous parle pas de jeux, ni de FaceTime, ou de vidéo sur le net encore moins plein écran

Bref, j'ai lu avec attention le fil de la discussion et n'ai relevé personne ayant eu gain de cause pour un problème comme celui-ci. 
Je dois donc capituler et acheter un nouveau portable (Apple, puisque je ne me suis jamais servi de PC), dans les 2000 euros ? Pour que ça recommence dans 4 ans ?

Si quelqu'un a des suggestions, je suis preneur. 

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## melaure (14 Décembre 2010)

Tu as monitoré les températures ? Sur les gammes avant les 8600 il y a eu aussi de sérieux problèmes de dalles, alors il faut voir ce qui cause vraiment le soucis.

Par contre sur ces machines était-ce encore de la pâte thermique ? Sinon il faut la changer au bout de 4 ans, parce qu'elle vieillit mal comme je l'ai vu sur tous mes portables depuis le G4.


----------



## Mr Bob (14 Décembre 2010)

Les températures montent, pour le processeur jusqu'à 90° grand max, après ça plante.
Mais plus ça va, et plus la machine plante à des températures modérées. Il m'arrive de constater une machine presque froide lors de plantage (60° pour le CPU et la carte graphique).

J'ai bien lu des trucs sur l'excès de pâte thermique, mais avec mes deux mains gauches, je vais faire de la pâte à modeler si je commence à mettre le nez là-dedans


----------



## chesneaux (14 Décembre 2010)

En lisant ces problemes de surchauffe qui continuent à apparaitre sur certaines machines je veux continuer à enfoncer le clou ... j'ai eu ce probleme avec un macbook pro 15" 2.2 sous la version 10.6.5 . Depuis j'ai changé de micro et ne rencontre plus ce type de surchauffe ayant entrainait la casse de la carte mere , mais ce que je voudrais dire à vous tous c'est que lorsque je suis allé voir Apple le vendeur m'a donné l'impression que j'etais le premier client à qui ce genre de chose arrivait . 
Je continue à fonctionner avec un macbook pro acheté depuis peu de temps , mais il ne faut pas que Apple croit que ce genre de fait durera tout le temps . 
Enfin je voudrais confirmer que la premiere année où j'ai eu ce micro qui chauffait , j'ai lu sur les tablettes de ce forum que c'etait normal ... 
Mon nouveau micro a la temperature cpu à 45 et les ventilateurs à 2000 ... environ .
J'ai deja ecrit qu'il y avait des moyens pour se faire entendre mais sans reponse de votre côté !!!

Continuons à acheter des micros quatre fois plus chers que les pc pour une durée de vie inferieure à ceci ....
Moi je continue à marcher avec Apple car je sauvegarde avec time machine mais attention Mr APPLE les plaisanteries les plus courtes sont souvent les meilleurs .....


----------



## XOR92600 (16 Décembre 2010)

je viens moi aussi de recevoir le devis de réparation de mon Macbook pro Pro early 2008 : 690 &#8364; pour changer la carte mère grillée et je pense refuser le devis
j'avais lu qu'il était normal qu'il chauffe mais je trouve vraiment anormal qu'un MAC payé 1700 &#8364; claque au bout de 2 et 1/2...
J'ai repris Macbook pro entrée de gamme : même processeur mais chauffe beaucoup moins, je croise les doigts


----------



## trazeris (17 Décembre 2010)

Salut les gens

Bon même problème que tout le monde ici : Macbook pro early 2008 avec nVidia 8600GT. J'ai été au genius bar à l'Apple Store Opera car il ne démarrait plus : carte mère grillée, on peut rien faire, devis à 485 (je ne sais pas pourquoi c'est moins cher que la plupart des gens ici)

Ca m'a énervé comme tout le monde donc j'ai refusé puis j'ai regardé un peu sur le Web l'étendue du pb.

Manifestement les macbook pro équipés de cette maudite CG sont étrangement touchés par une épidémie de CM de mauvaise qualité... Allez savoir pourquoi 
Mon mac chauffait énormément aussi, mon avis c'est que la CG chauffe trop et à un moment la CM rend les armes. Ceux qui ont de la chance sont ceux chez qui la CG meurt avant la CM.

Donc j'ai pris mon mbp et je suis retourné à l'Apple Store. Je me suis pris la tête avec un genius puis un manager m'a pris en charge. (note : les managers n'y connaissent rien en technique et les genius sont pas des génies en terme de technique non plus, là ils se contentent de faire le test de carte graphique, ils ne se posent pas de questions)

J'ai donc présenté mon cas, en insistant bien sur le fait qu'ils ont beau jeu de dire que la CG ne peut pas être testée (en plus les genius ont tendance à te prendre de haut pour pas dire plus). J'ai aussi dit que je trouvais inadmissible qu'une machine à 2000 meurt au bout de 2ans 1/2. J'ai dit que je comptais revendre cette machine pour acheter un nouveau Mac en 2011 mais que du coup elle ne vaut plus rien.
J'ai aussi fait référence à plusieurs sites où comme ici on parle du problème, le genius m'a carrément dit : "moi je m'en fiche des forums"... bravo Apple pour son intérêt pour ses clients et aussi ils oublient que c'est la communauté qui a soutenu Apple à un certain moment...
Mais bon vu le nombre de personne qui viennent pour des iPhones on comprend pourquoi ils se foutent des Mac... (parenthèse terminée)

Bref *le manager m'a proposé un geste commercial* : 50% du prix de la réparation (changement de carte mère), ce qui fait 250 pour une nouvelle CM. Donc j'ai accepté on va voir ce que ça donne...

Bref pour moi le pb de la nVidia est complètement lié au pb de logic board. Apple devrait tout payer sur ce modèle. Si assez de monde va gueuler dans les Apple Store ou par téléphone peut être que ça remontera, en tout cas y a moyen d'avoir quelque chose alors insistez.


----------



## XOR92600 (17 Décembre 2010)

Bravo
Si on me proposait la même chose j'accepterais !!!
Je vais tenter le coup...


----------



## cherryblue (17 Décembre 2010)

bien joué en effet ! du coup, ça te revient pas plus cher que si tu avais pris l'Apple Care !


----------



## kowensyo (5 Janvier 2011)

bonjour, je remonte ce topic car je viens d'avoir ce problème,

 mon mbp s'allume bien mais plus d'affichage (j'avais des signe avant avec des arctefact du a cette foutu carte nvidia!), pas de boing au démarrage et le clavier ne semble pas marcher, j'ai mis le dvd leopard mais impossible a éjecter.

 j'ai donc envoyé mon mbp à un centre agrée. malheureusement leur test nvidia n'est pas concluant, comme plusieurs personnes dans mon cas, il leur est même pas possible de le faire... (sic)... donc ils ne peuvent pas faire passer ça en garantie. 
Bref après cette réponse négative j'appelle apple service client, et là je lui explique mon problème, il me dit qu'il faudrait que j'ai mon macbook pro à coté de moi pour faire un test avec un technicien au téléphone, une procédure "secrète" me permettant de savoir si j'ai le droit d'avoir la garantie... 
Avant que je lui dise que le mbp ne se trouve pas à coté de moi mais en centre agrée il voulait que je commence par appuyer sur certain bouton... (donc un test que tout le monde peut faire chez soit) Bref la grande question est quelqu'un connais cette procédure!? car si je connais les réponses je devrais pouvoir avoir droit à la garantie( qui est incroyablement difficile à avoir!!...)
 il va peut être vouloir savoir si la carte mère n'a pas claqué à cause de la carte graphique??! seule ma parole fera la différence? ca me parait dingue ce coup ci   <_<


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2011)

Cela se nomme un reset smc , qui consiste a presser le bouton d'allumage pendant 10 secondes  (Enfin je pense).


----------



## SadChief (5 Janvier 2011)

etienne000 a dit:


> Cela se nomme un reset smc , qui consiste a presser le bouton d'allumage pendant 10 secondes  (Enfin je pense).


Une petite précision: avec la batterie enlevée


----------



## kowensyo (6 Janvier 2011)

Vous pensez qu'ils veulent juste me faire un reset SMC? et donc de là ils vont me dire "ok ça passe en garantie / ou pas nvidia 8600m GT"... ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2011)

Oui , ma cela ne passera pas car ton ordi ne se rallumera pas et ils pourront rien vérifier 
A mon avis , bien entendu


----------



## philming (2 Février 2011)

Pour la petite histoire. MbP early 2008, CM grillée aussi.  Pas d'Applecare.
Je suis client Apple depuis près de 30 ans (je ne sais pa si ca a une incidence ou s'ils ont un historique personnel ?).
Symptômes classiques, l'ordi ne démarre plus, veille allumée etc.
Je passe à l' Apple Store, et explique le problème. 
Le Genius, très sympa, tente le test Nvidia, impossible car l'USB n'est plus alimenté. 
Il enleve la batterie, scanne le numero de série et me dit qu'effectivement, les Penryn 2,5Ghz ne sont pas concernés par le souci Nvidia. Il pianote sur son ordinateur, s'absente 3 mn, et reviens en me disant qu'exceptionnellement, Apple allait prendre en charge le changement de la CM. 

J'ai même pas eu à demander...
Le soir même, un petit coup de fil de la part de l'Apple Store, la machine est prête.

Comme quoi...


----------



## xao85 (3 Février 2011)

Sympa, il faut le signaler!


----------



## JFL27 (3 Février 2011)

philming a dit:


> J'ai même pas eu à demander...
> Le soir même, un petit coup de fil de la part de l'Apple Store, la machine est prête.
> 
> Comme quoi...



Même chose pour moi mais le Genie n'a même pas quitté son bureau pour me proposer la réparation gratos !


----------



## april1990 (14 Février 2011)

bonjour a tous,
jke suis nouvelle sur ce site, mais je souhaite faire part de mon probleme, j'ai acheté en mars 2010 un mac book pro 13" neuf pour 2 083 euros, en septembre 2010 je n'arrivais plus a ouvrir photobooth, et la en janviers 2011 dés que je l'allumer, il se mettais en veille et je ne pouvais plus rien faire... je l'ai donc apporter au SAV du magasin ou je l'avais acheter, sa fait une semaine, lordi es tjrs sous garanti, on me fait payer l'instalation oui plutot la reinstalation de photobooth et on me dit que c la carte mere de la camera qui bugger, ensuite on mappel pour me dire que le probleme de veille viens de la caret mere de lordi qui est foutu, et quil fau attendre 3 semaine pour commander la piece et que je puisse recuperrai mon ordi!!!  je voulai qu'on me le change, mais ca n'est pas possible selon eux, alors voila, que dois je faire? attendre un nouveau probleme et devoir payer  car il ne sera plus sous garanti? alors qu'au bout de tout juste 5 moi, l'ordi avait deja un problème???????

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h15 ----------

bonjour a tous,
jke suis nouvelle sur ce site, mais je souhaite faire part de mon  probleme, j'ai acheté en mars 2010 un mac book pro 13" neuf pour 2 083  euros, en septembre 2010 je n'arrivais plus a ouvrir photobooth, et la  en janviers 2011 dés que je l'allumer, il se mettais en veille et je ne  pouvais plus rien faire... je l'ai donc apporter au SAV du magasin ou je  l'avais acheter, sa fait une semaine, lordi es tjrs sous garanti, on me  fait payer l'instalation oui plutot la reinstalation de photobooth et  on me dit que c la carte mere de la camera qui bugger, ensuite on mappel  pour me dire que le probleme de veille viens de la caret mere de lordi  qui est foutu, et quil fau attendre 3 semaine pour commander la piece et  que je puisse recuperrai mon ordi!!!  je voulai qu'on me le change,  mais ca n'est pas possible selon eux, alors voila, que dois je faire?  attendre un nouveau probleme et devoir payer  car il ne sera plus sous  garanti? alors qu'au bout de tout juste 5 moi, l'ordi avait deja un  problème???????


----------



## JFL27 (14 Février 2011)

Puisque ton mac a moins d'un an, prends un rendez-vous au Genius bar dans un Apple store.  Si cela vient de la carte mère, elle sera changée très rapidement. Nous sommes plusieurs a avoir fait l'expérience d'un remplacement de carte mère remplacée dans la journée, même un dimanche !, et sans bourse délier.


----------



## april1990 (25 Mars 2011)

merci pour votre reponse mais j'ai de nouveau un gros souci et je ne sais plus quoi faire.
tout d'abors ikl faut savoir que je vie en NOUVELLE CALEDONIE et je  magasin ou j'ai acheter mon mac est les seul revendeur agree du  territoire, ils ont donc le monopoles APPLE ici. voici le probleme,  aptres mon souci de veille, j'ai recuperer mon ordinateur 1 MOIS apres  l'avoir deposer et en l'allumanbt il y avait plus du tout de son nui de  video, un message derreur apparaissait des que jallumer skype en disant  que la camera avait ete supprimer g donc fait une midse a jous le son et  la video sont revenu le seul souci et que le son graissillais .

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h34 ----------

e  lendemain je le ré-allume et de nouveau plus de son, la camera elle    fonction mais jusqua quand? de plus l'ecran est devenu tout bleu   pendant  quelque minutes. je l'ai donc rapporter au servioce apres vente   et g  exiger le changement de lappareil qyui avait tout juste 10 mois   et donc  encore sous garanti et la on me dit non ce n'est pas possible,  g  tout  essayais, contacter la maison mere en france mais sans succet,    personne  n'est capable de me donner une adresse mail ... donc aidez  moi  sil vous  plais


----------



## greatdonking (25 Mars 2011)

Bonjour a tous,

Je suis l'heureux (malheureux) propriétaire d'un mbp 15-inche early 2008.
Celui est en panne : ecran noir lors du démarrage. 
J'ai réalisé un devis, voici le diagnostique:





> PANNE : S ALLUME SANS VIDEO INTERNE NI EXTERNE; PAS DE DONG DE DEMARRAGE ET PAS DE BIPS EN L ABSENCE
> DE RAM. CARTE LOGIQUE NON ELIGIBLE AU PROGRAMME DE REMPLACEMENT SOUS GARANTIE APPLE DES CARTES
> LOGIQUES AVEC CHIPSET NVIDIA DEFECTUEUX. DEVIS POUR REMPLACEMENT DE LA CARTE LOGIQUE EN ECHANGE
> STANDARD APPLE ET SOUS RESERVE DE BON FONCTIONNEMENT DES AUTRES COMPOSANTS N AYANT PAS PU ETRE
> TESTES DU FAIT DU NON FONCTIONNEMENT DE LA CARTE LOGIQUE (ECRAN, SUPERDRIVE...).



Le montant des réparations s'élévent à 586.12&#8364;...

Je pense acheter prochainement un mbp 2011 13". Mais en ultime chance, me reste t il un dernier recours ???


----------



## fabeau (27 Mai 2011)

+1 mon mac book pro early 2008 viens de lacher avec les memes symptomes ( ecran noir, plus de clavier , pas de gong de démarrage) 

J'ai soumis mon devis de presque 600 euros à apple sans réponse positive .

J'ai donc décidé de ne pas en rester là et contacter une asso de consomateurs.

Il est difficile de concevoir qu'une machine d'a peine 3 ans puisse lacher aussi facilement et   du matériel qui se veut destiné aux "pros" .. 

A vous.




greatdonking a dit:


> Bonjour a tous,
> 
> Je suis l'heureux (malheureux) propriétaire d'un mbp 15-inche early 2008.
> Celui est en panne : ecran noir lors du démarrage.
> ...


----------



## lolo mendiburu (4 Juin 2011)

Bon et bien +1 pour mon MBP il me semble....Je l'emmène lundi chez un revendeur (DXM rennes, à moins que vous ne connaissiez mieux dans le coin? ya pas d'apple store)

Il chauffait beaucoup ces derniers temps....
Au fait comment être sûr que mon MBP 17" est bien de la série en question? maintenant que je peux plus aller dans "à propos de ce (p. de )mac"?? 
acheté en octo/nov 2008, apple store, reconditionné.


----------



## fabeau (6 Juin 2011)

Etant rennais aussi je pense que nous pouvons allier nos forces en déposant ensemble nos machines. Auquel cas : m'ecrire en message privé.

Il y a centres agrées apple sur Rennes , DXM est le plus important.

On peut retrouver le modele à partir du numéro de série et aussi j'espère que vous avez gardé la facture.




lolo mendiburu a dit:


> Bon et bien +1 pour mon MBP il me semble....Je l'emmène lundi chez un revendeur (DXM rennes, à moins que vous ne connaissiez mieux dans le coin? ya pas d'apple store)
> 
> Il chauffait beaucoup ces derniers temps....
> Au fait comment être sûr que mon MBP 17" est bien de la série en question? maintenant que je peux plus aller dans "à propos de ce (p. de )mac"??
> acheté en octo/nov 2008, apple store, reconditionné.


----------



## lolo mendiburu (6 Juin 2011)

Bonjour, je reviens de DXM, ils m'envoient un devis à 719  (!!) tout compris, changement de CM...

Je vous envois mon numéro de tél en MP

Laurent


----------



## fabeau (6 Juin 2011)

lolo mendiburu a dit:


> Bonjour, je reviens de DXM, ils m'envoient un devis à 719  (!!) tout compris, changement de CM...
> 
> Je vous envois mon numéro de tél en MP
> 
> Laurent


J'ai envoyé le mien aussi. 

 Quel est le diagnotisc ou la cause identifié par le SAV ?


----------



## lolo mendiburu (6 Juin 2011)

carte mère grillée, sans autre explications.... J'attend qu'ils me renvoient mon N° de série, afin d'appeler Apple...

Mon frangin me propose de me ramener une CM des states, et de la monter moi même...C'est compliqué?


----------



## fabeau (8 Juin 2011)

lolo mendiburu a dit:


> carte mère grillée, sans autre explications.... J'attend qu'ils me renvoient mon N° de série, afin d'appeler Apple...
> 
> Mon frangin me propose de me ramener une CM des states, et de la monter moi même...C'est compliqué?


Le verdict est sans appel , Carte mere grillée sur mon MBP early 2008. Là aussi aucune explication.

J'ai donc contacté -et adheré - à l'UFC de Rennes  pour intervenir .  J'en appelle donc à tous ceux qui on eu un MBP early 2008 complétement HS récement  à apporter leur témoignage ici meme pour mettre dans la balance l'ampleur du phénomene.  

Par contre monter sois-meme une carte dans un portable mac.. faut etre calé ..mais ya des tutoriaux

( par contre etre obligé de payer 35 euro a DXM pour refus de devis , je trouve ca.. hahum restons poli, il y a une charte à respecter. Ils ont perdu un client)


----------



## macinside (8 Juin 2011)

fabeau a dit:


> ( par contre etre obligé de payer 35 euro a DXM pour refus de devis , je trouve ca.. hahum restons poli, il y a une charte à respecter. Ils ont perdu un client)



ils ont passer du temps sur machine et en administratif, tu travail gratuitement toi ? non, donc c'est normalement de faire payer des frais (et même légale  )


----------



## lolo mendiburu (8 Juin 2011)

J'ai laissé le mien en attendant chez eux....Mais je savais en signant la prise en charge que le refus de devis était à 35....
J'appelle Apple cet aprèm...


----------



## fabeau (9 Juin 2011)

La question n'est pas de payer ou non , mais QUI paye ? et pour quel résultat.

 Un diag plus poussé serais plus apprécié dans ce cas de figure ( "CM HS " c'est assez peu satisfaisant).

Bon désolé pour le troll....


Sinon ,  le plus important , "lolo" peut tu me contacter ?


----------



## Hurrican (9 Juin 2011)

Il ne faut pas oublier que les macbook pro CoreDuo à base d'ATI X1600 (les tous premiers Intel), ont le même genre de soucis. L'ATI sous cadencée à l'origine, ne l'avait pas été pour rien... Points communs, des artefacts (triangles colorés, lignes horizontales, etc...) et la machine qui gèle graphiquement (si vous lisez une vidéo, le son continue, mais l'écran ne bougera plus). Au début lorsque la température monte (SMCFanControl permet alors de diminuer les symptômes), mais petit à petit même à basse température (le mien fige à n'importe quelle température désormais).
Des sociétés propose de tenter une réparation (non garantie), et sinon d'envisager le changement de carte mère (pour le prix de la machine en occasion ). Cà me tue d'avoir une machine qui marche au poil, qui me convient parfaitement par ailleurs, mais qui ne peut être réparée à cause d'une puce qui ne doit pas couter plus de 30 à l'origine. :hein:
Du coup j'ai acheté un 13" (les 15" sont hors de prix), mais je me demande désormais combien de temps va s'écouler avant qu'il me lâche. :rateau:


----------



## fabeau (9 Juin 2011)

Euh là je suis littéralement scié ...

Cela voudrait il dire que le probleme des MBP 2008  est clairement iddentifié et reconnu ?

Avez vous des réferences , des articles d'intel ou pire.. d'Apple qui l'affirement clairement ? 

En tout cas merci pour ces précisions.... pas tres rassurantes ( mais plausibles) 

Perso j'ai vu des MBP 15,4 i5 assez abordables.. mais je tate pour swicher... :rose:  (c'est pas un troll, c'est vraiment sincére)  




Hurrican a dit:


> Il ne faut pas oublier que les macbook pro CoreDuo à base d'ATI X1600 (les tous premiers Intel), ont le même genre de soucis. L'ATI sous cadencée à l'origine, ne l'avait pas été pour rien... Points communs, des artefacts (triangles colorés, lignes horizontales, etc...) et la machine qui gèle graphiquement (si vous lisez une vidéo, le son continue, mais l'écran ne bougera plus). Au début lorsque la température monte (SMCFanControl permet alors de diminuer les symptômes), mais petit à petit même à basse température (le mien fige à n'importe quelle température désormais).
> Des sociétés propose de tenter une réparation (non garantie), et sinon d'envisager le changement de carte mère (pour le prix de la machine en occasion ). Cà me tue d'avoir une machine qui marche au poil, qui me convient parfaitement par ailleurs, mais qui ne peut être réparée à cause d'une puce qui ne doit pas couter plus de 30 à l'origine. :hein:
> Du coup j'ai acheté un 13" (les 15" sont hors de prix), mais je me demande désormais combien de temps va s'écouler avant qu'il me lâche. :rateau:


----------



## lolo mendiburu (10 Juin 2011)

Un mouvement de groupe est doucement en train de se lancer...

http://macbookpro-8600-ecran-noir-carte-mere.blogspot.com/

Blog dédié à l'hébergement d'un formulaire de recensement des  MacBook Pro de 2007 / 2008 dotés de la puce graphique nVidia 8600  défectueuse et affecté par le problème de l'écran noir NON PRIS EN  CHARGE PAR APPLE.

"Que choisir" est sur l'affaire visiblement...


----------



## lolo mendiburu (10 Juin 2011)

40 mn au tél avec un "supérieur"...Ils ne veulent rien savoir, et me dit  que d'écrire en Irlande ne servira à rien puisque c'est le même service  (quand au 08 on vous passe un "supérieur", c'est l'Irlande que l'on a  au téléphone).

Je suis foutu....Entre la batterie gonflée à changer et cette histoire,  J'en ai pour presque 1000 ...je pense sérieusement à retourner sous  PC...


----------



## JFL27 (10 Juin 2011)

lolo mendiburu a dit:


> Je suis foutu....Entre la batterie gonflée à changer et cette histoire,  J'en ai pour presque 1000 ...je pense sérieusement à retourner sous  PC...



Economise ton argent, de toutes façons tu reviendras au Mac !


----------



## lolo mendiburu (10 Juin 2011)

Excusez la "trollite" aigue....Mais j'ai eu mon frangin au tél, et il est un peu plus au fait des histoires de mac et de carte graphique.

Quelqu'un peut il me confirmer (ou m'indiquer où je pourrais trouver confirmation) que:

Il n'y a pas de carte graphique, mais une puce integrée à la carte mère(chipset). Que cette puce ne chauffe pas, mais du fait d'un défaut est plus sensible à la chaleur que normal et petit à petit peut se désolidariser de la carte mère et donc "grille" . Selon mon frangin, il n'est pas possible que la puce en chauffant détruise la carte mère. (si j'ai bien compris).


Mais peut elle en se désolidarisant "abimer" la carte mère?


----------



## edd72 (10 Juin 2011)

Un composant qui grille (ici le chipset graphique, par exemple) peut très bien endommager les pistes de la carte mère.

Si ce composant a un défaut, il peut cramer. Un exemple:





(Ici la carte mère a clairement morflé)


----------



## JFL27 (10 Juin 2011)

Au vu de la taille des points de soudure, est-il simplement possible de dessouder et ressouder à la main un chipset sur une carte électronique et sans faire chauffer les composants très à proximité ?


----------



## fabeau (11 Juin 2011)

Excellent initiative !! 

 Je vais voir si c'est de meme a Rennes, je vois les bénévoles d'UFC la semaine prochaine , je leur poserais la question . 

En tout cas , c'est un vice caché au regard du droit ? Je le pense , mais reste à le démontrer.





lolo mendiburu a dit:


> Un mouvement de groupe est doucement en train de se lancer...
> 
> http://macbookpro-8600-ecran-noir-carte-mere.blogspot.com/
> 
> ...


----------



## Benj2007 (15 Juin 2011)

Bonjour, à tous,

Un de plus concerné par ce problème, mbpro 15 acheté en novembre 2008.
Faut-il se regrouper à la même antenne de UFC QueChoisir ?

Je viens de changer la batterie + chargeur, je suis carrément dégouté !!!

Faut-il craindre des problème de fiabilité sur tout matériel Apple récent, car j'ai de quoi perdre des cheveux avec mac-mini/iphone/ipad/imac/timemachine/airport à la maison.

Pour les centres agréés facile de mettre cette panne sur le dos de la carte mère alors que c'est la surchauffe de cette puce graphique qui a causé cette panne, ils ne vont pas chercher plus loin !!!


----------



## fabeau (22 Juin 2011)

Bonjour, 
 il est possible de se regrouper sur la même permanence UFC  , concernant cette affaire j'incite les gens à le faire .

 Ceux qui sont sur Rennes et alentours peuvent me contacter en MP .

Après si l'affaire est portée devant le juge des proximités, les plaintes doivent etre individuelles puisque les dépots collectifs n'existent pas en france ( pour l'instant ?) . 


Néamoins les faits et témoinages peuvent etre mutualisés ( a vérifier jattends de consulter l'avocat de l'UFC sur ce sujet) .

Merci à tous pour votre solidarité.




Benj2007 a dit:


> Bonjour, à tous,
> 
> Un de plus concerné par ce problème, mbpro 15 acheté en novembre 2008.
> Faut-il se regrouper à la même antenne de UFC QueChoisir ?
> ...


----------



## renan35 (2 Juillet 2011)

macinside a dit:


> ils ont passer du temps sur machine et en administratif, tu travail gratuitement toi ? non, donc c'est normalement de faire payer des frais (et même légale  )





Oui c'est assez logique de payer quand on fait travailler quelqu'un. Sinon les magasins d'informatique feraient des diagnostiques gratuits à longueur de journée. 

Le probleme c'est que ton macbook pro tombe en panne, tu vas sur le site d'Apple et là Super !!!  => tu vois que ton macbook pro a les symptômes décrits dans le programme d'extension de garantie suite probleme puce Nvidia . Donc tu files chez ton APR, et là, il te dit qu'il va surement etre pris en garantie.  Et le lendemain, on te dit que non, il n'est pas pris en charge, c'est 1000 euros pour changé la carte mere (alors que le meme modele se troue à 600 d'euros d'occasion complet et en état de marche) et en plus tu dois 35 euros de devis si jamais tu ne veux pas le faire réparer.

A aucun moment , sur la page Apple dédiée au probleme de la puce 8600, on ne te dit que le devis sera payant si ta carte mere n'est pas prise en garantie. C'est ça le vrai probleme selon moi.

http://support.apple.com/kb/TS2377?viewlocale=fr_FR


Bon, moi j'ai eu du bol, je n'ai pas été chez DXM , j'ai été ailleurs et on ne m'a pas fait payé le devis (mais j'étais pas tres heureux quand on m'a dit que pas de prise en charge , alors que j'etais absolument sur que le probleme ait bien lié à la puce graphique. Ce que j'ai pu confirmer apres...).


----------



## lolo mendiburu (4 Juillet 2011)

Apple de plus en plus fort!!!

J'ai envoyé un courrier en recommandé et accusé de reception en Irlande au service consommateur il y a 2 semaines. (J'ai bien eu le bon de retour du courrier)
J'appelle aujourd'hui pour savoir pourquoi je n'avais pas de réponses...Ils m'affirment ne pas avoir reçu mon courrier!!!! et accuse la poste Irlandaise de faire n'importe quoi !!!!!

Ils veulent vraiment perdre des clients ou quoi???

Vous avez une solution?

merci


----------



## silos (8 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,

Et bien je dois être un chanceux car Apple a pris en charge le changement de la carte mère d'un MacBook Pro 2,2Ghz vieux de *4 ans*. 

Récit :

- La semaine dernière après avoir travaillé avec mon mbp (T° ext +33°), que je trouvais très chaud, l'écran est devenu noir.

- Après plusieurs recherches, j'ai compris que la carte graphique avait grillé car le mbp était toujours fonctionnel (j'y avais accès depuis mon Mac Mini à partir de mon réseau).

- Je trouve sur MacG  *un post* parlant de la prise en charge par Apple des mbp dont la 8600 avait grillé (*la fameuse note TS2377*).

- J'appelle Apple qui me dit que mon mbp ne peut pas être pris en garantie, vu qu'il a plus de 4 ans. Ils me conseillent de me rendre chez un réparateur agréé Apple pour faire un devis.:rose:

- Chose faite, je précise au réparateur qu'Apple prend en compte la réparation des 8600 grillées conformément à la note TS2377.

- Le lendemain, le réparateur me contacte pour me prévenir qu'Apple prend en charge le changement de carte mère si le mbp a moins de 4 ans, et le mien a 4 ans et 15 jours. 

- Puis le réparateur m'annonce que, *même ayant dépassé la date limite, Apple accepte de me changer gracieusement la carte mère*.  :love::love:

- 2 jours plus tard, je récupère mon mbp avec sa carte mère toute neuve pour ZERO EURO. 

Je comprends le dégoût de certains face au refus d'Apple de prendre en charge la réparation des cartes mères grillées, mais quelques fois ils savent faire un geste à un Apple fan (2 PowerBook, 1 Mbp, 2 MacMini, 1 MacPro, 3 iPod, 1 iPhone...). 

Si ça peut aider certains, contactez : *ANDROMAC* à Aix en Provence ( 04 42 91 54 56) et demandez-leur comment négocier une prise en charge.


----------



## jp.pilet (11 Juillet 2011)

silos a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Et bien je dois être un chanceux car Apple a pris en charge le changement de la carte mère d'un MacBook Pro 2,2Ghz vieux de *4 ans*.
> 
> ...



Et bien je n'ai pas cette chance : Mon MacBook Pro 17", a grillé de la même façon écran noir, mais malheureusement après 4 ou 5 démarrages le bong de départ a disparu. Ce Mac avait 4 ans et 15 jours. Le réparateur agrée a dit qu'il ne pouvait faire le test de carte graphique puisque la machine ne redémarrait pas et donc devis... 1000 . Que j'ai refusé bien sur. dur dur la vie de Macmaniaque parfois.


----------



## lolo mendiburu (1 Août 2011)

Bon et bien ça doit être un peu à la tête du client!!!

Moi de mon coté j'ai eu l'Irlande au tél (avec un mail direct!!!!). le gars me dit que si je suppose que mon mac a un vice caché, c'est à moi d'en faire la preuve par une expertise (normal) mais que cette expertise doit être fait chez un réparateur agrée Apple !!! Ils se moquent pas du monde???

Du coup je ne sais plus quoi faire, je vais demain chez UFC que choisir, voir ce qu'ils me conseillent....
(edit, raté ils sont en congés jusqu'au 22 aout)


PS quand tu dit que ton mc fonctionnait encore, il y avait le bruit de départ?


----------



## didi (2 Août 2011)

Bonjour,
Voilà j'ai aussi eu le probleme samedi dernier sur un macbook pro 15" acheté en Mars 2008;
memes problemes: pas de boing au démarrage et donc refus de la prise en charge en garantie etendue par Apple, le test de diagnostic nvidia ne pouvant etre fait.
j'ai appelé sur conseil de mon revendeur agrée apple le centre de support applecare, rien à faire ils n'ont pas voulu faire de 'garantie d'exception'...bon je compte rappeler assez regulierement, on ne sait jamais

Je vais egalement contacter (s'ils ne sont pas en vacances) l'ufc-que choisir de ma ville pour voir si une action est en cours (mais y-a-t-il assez de personnes dans notre cas pour qu'ils puissent faire quellque chose?)

voilà , en tout cas je suis utilisateur mac depuis de nombreuses années mais là c'est assez ecoeurant!
d'autant plus que ce probleme est à coup sur lié a la carte graphique, j'en suis persuadé

je vous tiendrais au courant si j'ai pu joindre l'ufc-que choisir

bonne journée


----------



## jp.pilet (2 Août 2011)

Il y a déjà une action UFC avec un doc. en ligne à remplir. va voir là, plus nous serons nombreux et diffuserons ce lien mieux ce sera

http://macbookpro-8600-ecran-noir-carte-mere.blogspot.com/


----------



## didi (2 Août 2011)

oui je l'ai vu hier  j'ai deja rempli le formulaire...mais pour le moment il y a tres peu de personnes qui ont rempli ce formulaire non? ...
sais-tu si il faut un certain nombre de personnes pour que ufc puissent faire quelque chose?


----------



## jp.pilet (2 Août 2011)

Non. Il faudrait surtout le faire diffuser  sur d'autres sites car nous sommes plus nombreux qu'il n'y paraît dans ce cas.


----------



## didi (2 Août 2011)

Je pense aussi;
J'ai trouvé le lien du formulaire dans un topic du forum de macbidouille

Je viens d'appeler l'Ufc-Que Choisir de Toulouse mais ils sont en vacances jusqu'au 19 Aout.

j'ai egalement rappelé l'assistance apple, mais toujours pareil si le diagnostic nvidia ne peut-etre fait, ils ne peuvent rien faire, on m'a proposé à la limite (ils m'ont basculé sur le service commercial) un iCoupon pour un achat sur applestore; ahaha c ridicule 100 &#8364; maxi pour achat de neuf!
de toute maniere c'est fini je n'acheterai plus de mac neuf!
bon je crois que une action Ufc-que choisir devient la seule solution pour faire bouger apple sur ce probleme...


----------



## maxelliot (3 Août 2011)

Bonjour,

je ne sais pas si je suis sur le bon sujet ou pas... Il y a de cela une semaine, mon MBP 17'', acheté en mars 2008 a rencontré des problèmes. Déjà enclain à la surchauffe, il n'a pas supporté la dernière...

<il s'agit donc d un macBook Pro, Intel Core 2 duo, qui tourne encore sous Léopard. Cet ordinateur m'a rendu de très loyaux services et ce jusqu'à il y a très peu de temps, je n'ai jamais eu à me plaindre de quoi que ce soit.
En effet, sans que je n'installe de nouveaux logiciel, Spotlight lance une indexation à chaque fois que je tente de démarrer mon ordinateur. Seulement, elle ne se termine jamais, parce que mon ordi tombe en rade avant... 

Je m'explique : l'ordi chauffe, puis des lignes de diverses couleurs apparaissent sur l'écran, et je fini par ne plus rien pouvoir faire avec mon ordi... Si I tunes est lancé, la musique continue de tourner, mais je ne peux pas l'arrêter, je ne peux pas non plus arrêter correctement l'ordinateur... je suis obligée de l'éteindre en maintenant la touche de mise en tension... Que je laisse ou non refroidir la bête, à l'allumage suivant, un message d'erreur apparait dès que je souhaite le rallumer, les bandes de couleur apparaissent dans la pomme, puis ce message ne me laisse pas d'autre choix que de rester une seconde fois, appuyé sur la touche de mise en tension, pour éteindre l'ordi.

J'ai d'abord cru à un problème de surchauffe du à la poussière, un petit coup de soufflette et je pensais être débarrassée du problème!
J'avais aussi fouillé un peu les forum sur le problème, 'et donc celui-la!!) et ouvert l'indicateur d'activité de mon mac, parce que tout était très lent et je voulais savoir pourquoi, mais pas de pourcentage affolant dans l'utilisation des ressources de mon mac...

Seulement voila, dernièrement, j'allume mon ordi à 21h 57, et à 22h16, rideau... autant vous dire que Spotlight n'a pas eu le temps de terminer son travail, et que moi, je m'inquiète vraiment de la raison de ce problème venu se loger dans mon ordi sans crier gare ...

J'ai récemment désinstallé une machine virtuelle, que j'avais fait installer sur mon ordi, en pensant pouvoir utiliser 3ds max, mais le logiciel demandant trop de ressources, je me suis débrouillée pour obtenir un pc (qui me sert aussi à écrire ce message). la VM en question s'appelle WMware, un truc dans le genre.. Je l'ai désinstallée parce que je n'en avais pas l'utilité, que j'étais, je crois, sur une version d'essais qui avait expiré, et que j'avais besoin de place sur mon DD. Est ce que je l'aurait mal désinstallé, et que ça aurait un lien?

Je ne me suis pas découragée, et en suivant les instrucions du livret fournit avec le MBP, j'ai appuyé sur D en même temps que le bouton de mise en tension, pour faire un test complet de mon ordi. Voici le message qui m'a été retourné :

Attention! Apple Hardware test a détecté une erreur. 4VDC/1/40000003: VideoController.
J'ai regardé sur des forum et si j'ai bien compris, il s'agit d'un problème au niveau de la carte mère. (je n'ai trouvé que des forum en anglais sur la question, et ne suis pas très à l'aise avec le vocabulaire technique en anglais, ayant suivis des études littéraires... bref)

Est ce que quelqu'un peut me confirmer cette information svp? est ce que ce post est à sa place?

J'ai aussi lu sur des forum que dans ce cas, il suffit d'appeler Apple, de leur expliquer, et ils prennent en charge la réparation gratuitement. Est-ce vraiment vrai que certaines grosses entreprises fassent encore preuve d'altruisme et acceptent de travailler gratuitement, même pour un ordi acheté en 2008, et dont la garantie est terminée?? (en fait, je j'y crois pas du tout, mais ce serait tellement merveilleux...)
En lisant quasi toutes les pages de ce sujet depuis le début, je me rend compte que pour certains, ça fonctionne, pour d'autre non... 

Excusez mon ignorance, mais ou trouver ce numéro de série x91 ou x 94, qui permettrait d'identifier si mon ordi fait parti des appareils concernés??:rose:

Je remercie grandement les personnes qui auront eu la patiente et le courage de me lire jusqu'au bout.

Quelqu'un aurait-il une solution à me proposer svp??
Merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii à vous!!!


----------



## jp.pilet (3 Août 2011)

si ton MBP est le même que le mien, il faut enlever la batterie et Le N° de Série est sur un bord du boitier. Si c'est la carte graphique qui a rendu l'âme et que cette carte soit une Nvidia 8600, tu es encore dans l'extension de garantie des 4 ans et la réparation sera prise en charge... Je te souhaite ce bonheur que je n'ai pas eu.
cordialement JPP


----------



## maxelliot (3 Août 2011)

Bonjour, et merci de m'avoir répondu.
J'ai regardé mon numéro de série qui est le suivant : w8752XXXXXX. Du coup, je me dis que j'ai peut être une chance auprès d'Apple...
Je suis entrain de sauvegarder mes donner en branchant mon MBP sur un iMac, en "passif" et donc l'iMac reconnait le MacBook Pro comme un disque externe.

Soulagement, je peux au moins sauvegarder mes données. Seulement, mon MacBook Pro ne s'allume plus tout seul... il me met systématiquement un message d'erreur qui me demande de rallumer mon ordi en plein de langues...

Par contre est ce que je dois comprendre que même si j'envoie mon ordi à apple, étant donné qu'il ne démarre plus, ils ne pourront pas faire les tests et tout et tout??:hein:

Et encore une autre question, comme il ne s'allume plus, comment savoir quelle carte graphique est installée sur mon ordi? C'est en rapport avec le numéro de série?

Merci beaucoup JPP!


----------



## maxelliot (3 Août 2011)

Mon numéro de série ne s'est pas affiché en entier, je ne sais pas pourquoi...
quelqu'un sait-il ou je pourrait trouver une liste des numéros de série des ordis pris en charge par Apple? (que je me prépare à l'idée de perdre mon ordi...) ou alors, le fait qu'il se termine par x94 du fait qu'il s'agisse d'un 17' me garantie qu'il sera pris en charge par Apple??

je suis désolée pour toutes ces questions...:rose::rose::rose::rose::rose:
merci à tous en tout cas


----------



## jp.pilet (4 Août 2011)

maxelliot a dit:


> Bonjour, et merci de m'avoir répondu.
> 
> 
> Soulagement, je peux au moins sauvegarder mes données. Seulement, mon MacBook Pro ne s'allume plus tout seul... il me met systématiquement un message d'erreur qui me demande de rallumer mon ordi en plein de langues...
> ...



Je suis perplexe car ton ordi s'allume mais ce message d'erreur en plein de langues s'appelle "Kernel Panic" et parfois cela peut se résoudre. toutefois il est possible que la carte graphique soit morte.
Tu devrais appeler l'assistance Apple...
Cordialement JPP

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h36 ----------




maxelliot a dit:


> Mon numéro de série ne s'est pas affiché en entier, je ne sais pas pourquoi...
> quelqu'un sait-il ou je pourrait trouver une liste des numéros de série des ordis pris en charge par Apple? (que je me prépare à l'idée de perdre mon ordi...) ou alors, le fait qu'il se termine par x94 du fait qu'il s'agisse d'un 17' me garantie qu'il sera pris en charge par Apple??
> 
> je suis désolée pour toutes ces questions...:rose::rose::rose::rose::rose:
> merci à tous en tout cas


Il ne s'est pas affiché en entier OU ??
As tu lu cet article ?


----------



## maxelliot (4 Août 2011)

Bonjour,

quand je parlait du numéro de série qui ne s'est pas affiché en entier, c'est sur le forum, dans un post précédent, je l'avais écrit (hier à 15h34) en pensant que quelqu'un pourrait me dire si oui ou non mon ordi entrait dans la liste de ceux repris par Apple.

oui, j'ai lu cette page de la reprise Apple. Je suis allée en boutique Apple hier soir, le vendeur présent a allumé l'ordi, a vu ce "Kernell panique" m'a dit de faire une restauration système avant de le leur laisser, pour éviter de me faire payer un devis à 70 . Si j'arrivais  à rallumer et à faire la restauration, il me garantissait que mon ordi serait réparé. Il m'a ensuite dit que si je n'arrivait pas à faire la restauration, ça pouvait effectivement être un problème de carte graphique.

Hier soir, il s'est allumé, j'ai donc inséré le disque d'installation système. J'ai ré-éteint l'ordi, et l'ai démarré sur le CD d'installation. Tout s'est bien déroulé pour le 1er CD. J'ai inséré le second, il a eu un peu de mal à continuer. je me suis absentée un instant, en revenant, mon écran était noir, l'ordi tournait toujours, le CD d'instal bloqué à l'intérieur... Je ne sais pas quoi faire maintenant...
J'ai acheté mon ordi dans une fnac et non pas dans une boutique apple...


----------



## jp.pilet (4 Août 2011)

maxelliot a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> quand je parlait du numéro de série qui ne s'est pas affiché en entier, c'est sur le forum, dans un post précédent, je l'avais écrit (hier à 15h34) en pensant que quelqu'un pourrait me dire si oui ou non mon ordi entrait dans la liste de ceux repris par Apple.
> 
> ...


J'ai l'impression que ta machine n'a pas de problème de carte graphique, problème de disque dur? dans tous les cas une assistance technique soit chez Apple (c'est ce que je ferais) soit chez un technicien, mais en deuxième lieux, devrait être nécessaire.
cordialement JPP


----------



## maxelliot (5 Août 2011)

jp.pilet a dit:


> J'ai l'impression que ta machine n'a pas de problème de carte graphique, problème de disque dur? dans tous les cas une assistance technique soit chez Apple (c'est ce que je ferais) soit chez un technicien, mais en deuxième lieux, devrait être nécessaire.
> cordialement JPP



Bonjour JPP.

J'ai pu terminer hier la réinstallation du système, mais j'avais toujours les mêmes problèmes avec mon ordi... Je suppose donc que ce n'est pas un problème disque dur, puisqu'avec la restauration système, ça aurait du résoudre les erreurs! Un ami informaticien m'a informé que le problème de mon ordi était lié à une surchauffe et/ou à un problème de la carte graphique. Ce matin, j'ai pu allumer normalement mon MBP, et la carte graphique est bien une NVIDIA GeForce 8600M GT. J'ai donc fait des captures d'écran qui indiquent la carte graphique de mon ordi, qu'il a fait un Kernell panique, imprimé la page du site apple qui dit qu'ils reconnaissent les problèmes avec ces cartes graphiques et qu'ils prennent en charge la réparation gratuitement http://support.apple.com/kb/TS2377?viewlocale=fr_FR

et ce soir, direction la fnac pour une prise en charge SAV, même si mon ordi n'est plus sous garantie depuis mai... et j'espère bien que la personne à qui j'aurai à faire ne posera pas de problème et ne me demandera pas de payer...


----------



## macinside (5 Août 2011)

Ne va pas a la FNAC, mais dans un centre de service agrée Apple ou un Applestore, la FNAC ne repart pas !


----------



## cyb0rg (9 Août 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

A mon tour de me morfondre, j'ai un macbookpro 13" model A1278 numero de série finissant par 1AQ.	
Model:	- MacBook (13-inch, Aluminum, Late 2008)
Codename:	- "M97"
Build Year:	- Your Mac was built in 2008.
Build Week	- Your Mac was built in week 47 of that year (November).
Production Nr.:	- Your Mac was number 2714 to be built that week.
Processor speed:	- 2.0 GHz
Processor Type:	- Intel, Core 2 Duo (Penryn)
Display Size:	- 13.3-inch
Graphics Card:	- NVIDIA GeForce 9400M
Card Memory:	- 256 MB
Max. Resolution:	- 1280 x 800

Voilà pour ces mensurations. Le problème est que le mac ne s'allume plus du tout, ni une led ni RIEN du tout. J'ai essayé plusieurs chargeur mais rien n'a faire. J'ai apporter le mbp dans un magasin d'informatique, qui sera soon un apr, après son diag', la nouvelle fait mal, changement de carte mère... bla bla c'est mieux d'acheté un nouveau... sauf que je viens d'acheté un iMac, et j'ai pas envie de dépenser de nouveau du fric.

J'ai vu dans ce thread, que la 9400 était la même que la 8600 avec un autre auto collant... HUM.

Quoi qu'il en soit, quelqu'un sait me dire quoi faire ou me conseiller ??

Merci à vous


----------



## 217ae1 (11 Août 2011)

cyb0rg a dit:


> J'ai vu dans ce thread, que la 9400 était la même que la 8600 avec un autre auto collant... HUM.



Bonjour,

Il me semble que ce ne sont pas les mêmes cartes, la 8600 a la mémoire dédiée alors que la 9400 ne l'a pas (elle la partage dans la RAM).

Et ce modèle n'est pas concerné par le problème de surchauffe de la puce graphique, ou alors vous êtes le premier dont j'ai entendu parler.
J'ai été voir, il ne figure pas dans les mac concernés (c'est que les pro 15" et 17").


----------



## cyb0rg (11 Août 2011)

Ok, ce cas n'est pas recensé par Apple comme vice caché. Ce que je peux comprendre. Or ce que je me demande c'est : es-ce normal qu'une carte mère lâche aussi rapidement?


----------



## cyb0rg (21 Août 2011)

Quelqu'un pourrait-il me répondre svp ?


----------



## Chalkduster (22 Août 2011)

cyb0rg a dit:


> Quelqu'un pourrait-il me répondre svp ?



Non, ce n'est pas normale.


----------



## Gwenangels (23 Août 2011)

Même soucis d'écran noir...


----------



## lorenzozozo (23 Août 2011)

Bonsoir je rentre a l'instant de l'apple store pyramides (paris), depuis 1 semaine mon mac book pro core duo (acheté en sept 2007) s'alume mais l'ecran reste noir!!!
Le technicien a fait un petit test et c'est la carte mere qui est hs! 
Mon apple care est fini depuis tout juste 11 mois donc y'a rien a faire, ou plutot si... changer la carte mere (800!) : ajoutez 600 et vs avez le nv mac bookpro!
Donc autant jeter mon mac!
( le disk dure est intact donc je dois pouvoir recuperer les donnees, en l'enlevant apparement... Pas facile)

Je suis super decu, mon ordi est quasi neuf, je m'en sert tres peu! 
Je pensais qu'il faisait partie des series avec carte graphique defectueuse mais au final le erdict est pire, aucune garantie... Tout pour ma pomme!!!

Bon voila je voulais juste partager mon histoire
Et si certains d'entre vous on reussi a reparer ou faire reparer la carte mere, 
Je suis preneur d'adresses sur Paris! 
Merci.
Laurent


----------



## jp.pilet (29 Août 2011)

lorenzozozo a dit:


> Bonsoir je rentre a l'instant de l'apple store pyramides (paris), depuis 1 semaine mon mac book pro core duo (acheté en sept 2007) s'alume mais l'ecran reste noir!!!
> Le technicien a fait un petit test et c'est la carte mere qui est hs!
> Mon apple care est fini depuis tout juste 11 mois donc y'a rien a faire, ou plutot si... changer la carte mere (800!) : ajoutez 600 et vs avez le nv mac bookpro!
> Donc autant jeter mon mac!
> ...


Tu es sur que ce n'est pas cette foutue carte graphique Nvidia qui est dedans !!! Je suis surpris que ta machine démarre avec une CM grillée !!!  avec ton N° de série tu dois pouvoir vérifier la configuration de ta machine !!
cordialement JPP

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h27 ----------

Si c'est la carte graphique, l'UFC Que choisir recense tous les malheureux comme toi et moi pour mener une action à l'encontre d'Apple, cherche un peu et vérifies


----------



## musikscontact (2 Septembre 2011)

Tox a dit:


> Généralement, si c'est la carte graphique, il n'y a pas de boot.




Bien au contraire, si c'est la carte graphique dans la majorité des cas il y a un boot.
Pour info. dans la majorité des cas les ref se terminant par XA9 sont prises en charges par Apple. Ce même 4 ans après l'acquisition de la machine et même si la machine vient du refurb.


----------



## Tox (4 Septembre 2011)

Alors un truc a changé dans le monde merveilleux de l'électronique... Généralement, une carte-mère détecte l'ensemble de ses composants avant la séquence du boot.

Je ne savais pas qu'il en allait autrement sur la génération Core2Duo. Merci de cette info.


----------



## lolo mendiburu (5 Septembre 2011)

Bon alors des nouvelles:
Suite à mes courriers à Apple (le premier en accusé de reception dont j'ai reçu l'accusé, soit disant non reçu par eux, et le second en courrier normal) envoyés fin juin, j'ai reçu un coup de fil me disant de faire une expertise à mes frais  (logique) chez un agréé Apple (moins logique!) pour prouver le "vice - caché".
Et j'ai reçu le 8 août un courrier daté du 18 juillet, enveloppe tamponnée du 31 juillet (!) posté de Suede (!)... Me disant très gentiment qu'il avaient bien reçu mon courrier et qu'il me conseillaient d'appeler.....La hot line !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Je vous jure que je vous raconte pas des blagues!, on téléphone, ils vous filent une adresse et quand on écrit, il vous répondent d'appeler au tél....

J'ai déposé un dossier chez UFC Que choisir, avec adhésion. Ils me demandent une confirmation écrite de DMX (centre agréé) du défaut de la carte mère (un diagnostique plus poussé)...


----------



## tbox (14 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Je viens allonger également la liste des MPB Santa Rosa 8600GT
Après diagnostique chez DXM Nantes. Carte mère HS. Pas pris en charge puisque apparemment ça ne viendrait pas du chipset graphique. 
( Sachant que j'avais des choses bizarres depuis quelques temps qui apparaissaient dans Safari lorsque plusieurs onglets étaient affichés; lors de l'ouverture d'un nouvel onglet il me faisait un mélange de fragments de tous les onglets ouverts avec un mixe de ce qu'il y avait sur le bureau )

Pour ma part le MBP ne s'allume plus. ( pas de bols je l'éteint normalement, je part en soirée pour une prestation, je l'allume, et plus rien :'(  )
J'ai quand même insisté afin de savoir d'où viens la panne. Ce serait les slots mémoires qui seraient H.S. 

A peine 3 ans d'utilisations. Pas eu le temps de l'amortir. 

J'ai 5 Mac PowerPC qui fonctionnent toujours, et là j'empile mon 3 eme Mac-Intel HS ( 1 MB CD, 1 MB C2D, 1 MBP 8600GT ) tous on eu leur carte mère HS

C'est moi ou bien c'est plus ce que c'était?!


----------



## jp.pilet (15 Septembre 2011)

SURTOUT NE TE FIES PAS A LEUR DIAGNOSTIC
En effet chez moi c'est d'abord la carte graphique qui a rendu l'âme mais après quelques démarrages pour diagnostic , la CM a suivi et donc idem le technicien agrée m'a dit que comme on ne pouvait pas ranimer la CM on ne pouvait pas faire le diagnostic du chipset graphique. 1000  monsieur si vous voulez réparer. !!
Si ta machine à cette foutu carte graphique, inscrit toi à l'UFC Que choisir (vois quelques post avant), plus nous serons nombreux plus nous aurons de poids.
cordialement JPP


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Septembre 2011)

Un de mes clients vient de me donner son MBP 15" "mid/late2007" HS. Carte vidéo, mais manque de bol, le symptôme est un peu différent, et le code d'erreur renvoyé par le soft d'Apple n'est pas le bon pour bénéficier de l'extension de garantie :

Le symptôme : lorsque la carte vidéo chauffe, l'écran finit par se figer, mais il ne s'éteint pas, on a l'impression que le Mac plante (vu que plus rien ne bouge sur l'écran), mais en réalité, il continue à fonctionner (aujourd'hui, un test en regardant une vidéo : l'écran figé (avec quelques nuances de couleurs bizarres), mais la bande son continue. Pomme Q, et le son se coupe. Un appui court sur le bouton de démarrage, suivi de la touche "enter", et le Mac s'éteint.

Au redémarrage, lorsqu'il était sous Leopard, on avait un kernel panic, depuis qu'il est passé sous Snow Leopard, plus de kernel panic*, mais au bout d'un moment, la roue dentée se bloque, et plus rien ne semble se passer (bien qu'on puisse encore entendre le disque dur "gratter").

Après de un à trois Apple Hardware Test, parfois en mode étendu si les "simples" ne suffisent pas (et qui renvoient ou ne renvoient pas de messages d'erreur), le Mac accepte de redémarrer.

Un teste de carte graphique (d'origine Apple, mais pas celui spécifiquement fait pour le problème Nvidia) renvoie "Failed".

L'utilisation de SMCFanControl permet de travailler un peu plus longtemps avec la machine en faisant tourner les ventilos plus vite (de base 2500 tr au lieu de 2000, avec des pré-réglages à 3500, 4500 et 6000). Toutefois, le plantage finit généralement par survenir après une heure ou deux d'utilisation.

(*) Autre curiosité, depuis le passage à Snow Leopard : alors que sous Leopard, le démarrage avec la touche D enfoncée lançait l'AHT, sans le moindre disque dans le lecteur optique, depuis le passage sous "Snow", si le DVD d'installation n'est pas dans le ecteur, l'AHT ne se lance plus avec la touche D.

EDIT Ah, j'oubliais, la mise à jour firmware a bien été faite, et lorsque la puce graphique chauffe, les ventilos n'accélèrent pas, ou du moins pas assez vite, et ça n'est pas un défaut des sondes thermiques, car elles indiquent bien les températures élevées (essentiellement celle intitulée "GPU Diode").

EDIT BIS : En fait, sous Snow Leopard, pas de kernel Panic, lorsque la roue dentée se fige, c'est juste l'image qui se fige, je viens de m'en rendre compte :  En effet, non seulement j'entends toujours le disque "grratter", là, j'avais réglé SMCFanControl sur 3500 tr/mn, or, peu après que la roue dentée se soit figée, j'ai entendu les ventilos se mettre en route à cette vitesse (je les reconnais au bruit, depuis le temps). un appuis court sur le bouton d'allumage, puis, dix secondes plus tard, un "Enter", et le mac s'est éteint normalement !

En fait j'ai une déclinaison de l'écran noir : l'écran figé sur une dernière image.


----------



## maxelliot (26 Septembre 2011)

maxelliot a dit:


> Bonjour JPP.
> 
> J'ai pu terminer hier la réinstallation du système, mais j'avais toujours les mêmes problèmes avec mon ordi... Je suppose donc que ce n'est pas un problème disque dur, puisqu'avec la restauration système, ça aurait du résoudre les erreurs! Un ami informaticien m'a informé que le problème de mon ordi était lié à une surchauffe et/ou à un problème de la carte graphique. Ce matin, j'ai pu allumer normalement mon MBP, et la carte graphique est bien une NVIDIA GeForce 8600M GT. J'ai donc fait des captures d'écran qui indiquent la carte graphique de mon ordi, qu'il a fait un Kernell panique, imprimé la page du site apple qui dit qu'ils reconnaissent les problèmes avec ces cartes graphiques et qu'ils prennent en charge la réparation gratuitement http://support.apple.com/kb/TS2377?viewlocale=fr_FR
> 
> et ce soir, direction la fnac pour une prise en charge SAV, même si mon ordi n'est plus sous garantie depuis mai... et j'espère bien que la personne à qui j'aurai à faire ne posera pas de problème et ne me demandera pas de payer...



Bonjour à tous!
Comme promis, je vous tiens au courant de l'aboutissement de mon problème. 

Je me suis rendue en boutique agrée le technicien a fait les tests nécessaires (heureusement, mon ordi a accepté de s'allumer) et il a diagnostiqué un problème de carte graphique, qui faisait l'objet d'une reprise Apple. Après plus d'un mois d'attente, j'ai enfin récupéré mon ordi, avec une carte graphique neuve, sans débourser 1 centime !


maintenant, le problème, c'est que quand j'essaye de connecter mon ordi en wi-fi à ma freebox, ça ne fonctionne pas (alors qu'il l'a détecte et tout et tou :s:s ARGHHHH !!! J'aurai du être informaticienne...) Comment est-ce possible? l'antenne Wi-fi aurait-elle été mal rebranchée?


Encore une fois, merci à tous


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Septembre 2011)

maxelliot a dit:


> quand j'essaye de connecter mon ordi en wi-fi à ma freebox, ça ne fonctionne pas (alors qu'il l'a détecte et tout et tou :s:s ARGHHHH !!! J &#8230; Comment est-ce possible? l'antenne Wi-fi aurait-elle été mal rebranchée?



Ben nan, dans ce cas, il ne détecterait pas la Freebox.

Sinon, des nouvelles du mien : porté chez un réparateur agréé (ex-employeur d'un célèbre modo de MacGe ) ce matin, il a passé le test, donc, changement de carte mère* aux frais d'Apple (enfin, au final, j'imagine que ça sera aux frais de NVidia ).

Faut croire que le réparateur précédent auquel je m'étais adressé n'avait pas trop envie de s'emm&#8230; avec ça 

(*) Si si, de carte mère, les MBP n'ont pas de "carte vidéo", mais une puce vidéo située directement sur la carte mère !


----------



## maxelliot (27 Septembre 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben nan, dans ce cas, il ne détecterait pas la Freebox.
> 
> Sinon, des nouvelles du mien : porté chez un réparateur agréé (ex-employeur d'un célèbre modo de MacGe ) ce matin, il a passé le test, donc, changement de carte mère* aux frais d'Apple (enfin, au final, j'imagine que ça sera aux frais de NVidia ).
> 
> ...



OK, merci pour ces infos. Le problème, c'est que j'ai un autre MBP, 13'', qui date de 2009 et qui est lui aussi connecté à cette même Freebox, qui a été configuré de la même manière et qui lui, ne bronche pas... Il se connecte parfaitement via le Wi-fi... Bon, de toute façon, je ne comprends pas ce qui se passe, ça va être retour chez le réparateur :s:s... Attention le chéquier cette fois-ci je crois...

et pour la question de la carte mère plutôt que de la carte vidéo, en effet, sur mon bon de retour, c'est écrit qu'ils avaient procédé à un remplacement de la carte mère. Quand j'ai demandé au technicien qui me l'a rendu s'il était maintenant comme neuf, il m'a dit : "non pas, vraiment, j'ai changé la carte vidéo. Pour qu'il soit comme neuf, il aurait fallu que je change la carte mère"
:hein::hein::hein: bon... voila, comprenez ce que vous pouvez...

En tout cas, c'est une bonne chose si ton mac fait parti des retours Apple


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Septembre 2011)

maxelliot a dit:


> OK, merci pour ces infos. Le problème, c'est que j'ai un autre MBP, 13'', qui date de 2009 et qui est lui aussi connecté à cette même Freebox, qui a été configuré de la même manière et qui lui, ne bronche pas... Il se connecte parfaitement via le Wi-fi...



Avant de faire ton chèque, il y a deux ou trois points que tu pourrais vérifier :

- As tu saisi correctement ta clé WPA ?
- En cas de baux DHCP permanents, as tu vérifié les adresses MAC autorisées par la Freebox ?
- Peux tu te connecter à ton propre réseau "FreeWiFi" (quitte à l'activer, ci ça n'est pas fait, rien que pour vérifier) ?


----------



## claud (27 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Mon MBP a 3 ans et demi ; j'ai posté là :
http://forums.macg.co/macbook-pro/ecran-noir-de-mon-macbook-pro-est-ce-le-crash-du-hd-852652.html
mon problème.

Je pense maintenant que c'est la carte graphique qui a grillé. Mais le test pourra-t-il être fait puisqu'aucun démarrage n'est possible ?

J'ai R.V. demain avec un Génius dans un Apple Store.
Comment cela peut-il se passer ?
Faut-il faire confiance ?

Donnez -moi des conseils.

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Septembre 2011)

claud a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Mon MBP a 3 ans et demi ; j'ai posté là :
> http://forums.macg.co/macbook-pro/ecran-noir-de-mon-macbook-pro-est-ce-le-crash-du-hd-852652.html
> ...



Le test est fait en démarrant la machine depuis un disque externe (le fait que l'écran reste noir ne veut pas dire qu'elle ne démarre pas, juste que la carte vidéo ne donne pas d'image). ils ont deux moyens de savoir si ça fait partie des problèmes pris en charge par l'extension de garantie :

1) Le voyant de veille : le test le fait clignoter de différentes manières. si c'est un coup long et deux, trois ou quatre courts, c'est pris en charge, sinon, non

2) Le test écrit un fichier texte sur le disque externe de démarrage (sur une de ses trois partitions, du moins), qui donne tous les détails et notament un code associé à la panne. Si ce code fait partie des codes liés aux problèmes ayant justifié l'extension de garantie, c'est bon.

Par contre, le fait qu'il n'émette pas de chime (le "gong" de démarrage) au démarrage est plus inquiétant, essaie de le démarrer, tu attends une ou deux minutes pour être sûr que le démarrage a bien eu le temps de se terminer, puis tu essaie de monter le son au moyen du clavier, si tu entends quelque chose, ça doit être bon (et le chime doit revenir au prochain démarrage, normalement),


----------



## claud (27 Septembre 2011)

Merci Pascal,

Mais hélas le gong ne revient pas ; cela me donne le cafard ...

Edit : peut-on négocier un prix ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Septembre 2011)

claud a dit:


> Merci Pascal,
> 
> Mais hélas le gong ne revient pas ; cela me donne le cafard ...
> 
> Edit : peut-on négocier un prix ?



Mais lorsque tu appuies sur les touches de réglage du son, tu as des sons ? Tu as essayé avec et sans la touche "fn" ?

Sinon, des H.S., on en voit beaucoup dans les PA, mais je ne suis pas persuadé qu'ils soient nombreux à trouver preneur.


----------



## claud (27 Septembre 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Mais lorsque tu appuies sur les touches de réglage du son, tu as des sons ? Tu as essayé avec et sans la touche "fn" ?



Aucun son d'aucune sorte ...

(sauf le bruit de mes sanglots de lamentations évidemment)


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Septembre 2011)

claud a dit:


> Aucun son d'aucune sorte ...
> 
> (sauf le bruit de mes sanglots de lamentations évidemment)



Alors, ça ne semble pas être la carte graphique. Il y a plusieurs hypothèses possibles : carte mère, SMC, syndrome de la sortie de veille impossible. Là, tu devra déjà prévoir un chèque, rien que pour le diagnostique (montant en principe déductible du prix de la réparation si tu la fais effectuer par celui qui fait le diag).


----------



## claud (28 Septembre 2011)

Merci encore Pascal ; je vais boire un bon whisky avant de voir cet après-midi le génius.


----------



## jp.pilet (28 Septembre 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Alors, ça ne semble pas être la carte graphique. Il y a plusieurs hypothèses possibles : carte mère, SMC, syndrome de la sortie de veille impossible. Là, tu devra déjà prévoir un chèque, rien que pour le diagnostique (montant en principe déductible du prix de la réparation si tu la fais effectuer par celui qui fait le diag).



Le Problème c'est que la mort de la carte mère peut suivre la mort de la carte graphique... C'est ce qui m'est arrivé avec cette foutue Nvidia...


----------



## claud (28 Septembre 2011)

Carte mère à changer ; 483,18 &#8364; à payer TTC ; j'ai accepté ; j'ai acheté un Air 13" 2011 cet été ( pour remplacer mon iBook G4 "mobile") et je ne voulais pas acheter un nouveau 17" pour remplacer le « malade » que j'adore et qui me sert de fixe à la perfection (les performances des MBP 17" actuels ne me sont pas utiles).

Mais je suis (à tort ou à raison) persuadé que le chipset NVIDIA - qui depuis 2 mois avec Lion était (selon les chiffres d'iStat menus 3) de 20° supérieur qu'avec Snow Leo et compte tenu du fait que pendant les 3 heures avant le crash j'ai (avec VirtualBox) installé Snow Leo en virtualisation avec rosetta et que là ça a chauffé davantage (75 à 80 °) - est le responsable. Dans l'industrie "grand public" comme l'automobile ça serait différent : le client serait remboursé !
(la "fusion" de la carte graphique doit 1 fois sur 2 faire crasher la carte mère)


----------



## CharlieDu62 (5 Octobre 2011)

Bonsoir à vous amis de la même galère !

Mon MacBook Pro 15" m'a aussi laché hier soir !
j'avais - depuis le passage à Lion - une bonne paire de symptômes correspondant à un probleme de CG morte : Notemment la roue multicolore de la mort assez souvent et quelques freezes à répétition mais jamais de probleme d'affichage  (*Sauf* avec mon ecran externe qui faisait completement planter le mac, j'etais obligé de le redemarrer à l'arrache....

La derniere fois qu'il a fonctionné c'etait hier soir, j'ai matté un ou deux episodes et me suis endormi devant 
En me levant ce matin la batterie n'etait plus chargée (normal) 

Je le rebranche et là au moment de demarrer j'ai plus le dong,  juste le superdrive qui fait son bruit au demarrage et la ptite lumiere  en facade et pouf, il s'eteint de suite 

J'ai fait le test en enlevant une des deux barettes RAM et un coup sur 3 j'ai les 3 bips (mais ca reste aleatoire) 

Du coup je l'emmene chez mon APR qui me rappelle dans l'après midi : 

*Verdict : Carte mère HS : *C'est le contrôleur RAM de la  CM qui est mort 

La question que je me pose : Es-ce que c'est la CG qui a déclenché la panne de la CM ?

J'ai pas le numero de serie sous la main le mac etant toujours à l'APR...

Je suis blazé et suis maintenant obligé d'utiliser un vieux Pc PackardBell, c'est une horreur :rateau:


Pensez-vous que j'ai une chance qu'il soit prise en charge ? Je peux vraiment pas me permettre de racheter une machine, c'est la criiiiiise !

Cordialement

Un maceux à l'article de la mort


----------



## CharlieDu62 (6 Octobre 2011)

Bon ben après avoir insisté auprès d'Apple, ils remplacent finalement la carte mere sans frais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Steve prend soin de ses clients même depuis là haut


----------



## imperilled (9 Octobre 2011)

Bonsoir!

J'ai récupéré un MBP avec CG HS à mon boulot. Il à été acheté en juillet 2007 et est tombé en panne au alentours du mois de fevrier de cette année.

Fin mars on l'a envoyer chez un APR qui nous a chiffré le changement de la carte mère à 900 ... le temps qu'il nous le ramène nous somme debut septembre...

Au premier octobre je lamène donc dans un apple store et la le genius me dis que le test est positif c'est bien un MBP de la serie défaillante et me dis que la réparation est prise en charge complétement et gratuitement. Sauf qu'au moment de signer l'autorisation de service je maperçois que le prix est de 436. Je signale donc cela au genius qui raye les prix et inscrit 0 sur les deux exemplaire et je signe.

Aujourd'hui ( oui oui un dimanche ) un technicien m'appelle pour me dire qu'il ne peut pas réparer ma machine car le cap des 4ans est dépassé ... J'y explique qu'un APR la vu a mis du temps pour nous le ramener il ne veut rien savoir.

Savez vous vers qui il faudrait que je pousse un peu pour qu'il soit pris en charge... 2mois de dépassement c'est pas grand chose sur 96mois de garantie ... En plus de ca on a un parc de 50 mac tous avec apple care...


----------



## kolargol31 (10 Octobre 2011)

avec un parc de 50 macs vous n'avez pas une personne a contacter chez Apple pour tous problèmes? 
50 Macs cela commence à faire! 
en plus sous apple care, donc je pense qu'en cherchant un peu ils pourraient faire un geste! surtout sur une panne avérée


----------



## jp.pilet (10 Octobre 2011)

imperilled a dit:


> Bonsoir!
> 
> J'ai récupéré un MBP avec CG HS à mon boulot. Il à été acheté en juillet 2007 et est tombé en panne au alentours du mois de fevrier de cette année.
> 
> ...



En tous cas viens grossir le groupe de "lésés" à l'UFC que choisir, plus on sera nombreux mieux ce sera !
voir quelques post plus bas
cordialement JPP


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Octobre 2011)

jp.pilet a dit:


> voir quelques post plus bas



Ben pour voir ça, il va devoir attendre que nous soyons un certain nombre à venir poster ici, parce qu'avant mon intervention, plus bas, il n'y avait aucun post


----------



## imperilled (10 Octobre 2011)

Pour les avancées ce matin j'ai appellé apple care et visiblement on me prendrai en charge les pieces mais pas la main d'oeuvre ... j'attends la confirmation 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h22 ----------

Finalement ca sera pièces et main d'oeuvre ! Me reste plus qu'as appeller l'apple store pour qu'ils lancent la réparation.

Pour l'UFC que choisir je me suis déjà inscrit hier.


----------



## imperilled (12 Octobre 2011)

Bonsoir ! 

Sayé j'ai recupéré mon macbook ! Ultra content du service client apple qui ma finalement tout pris en charge, l'apple store CAP3000 qui ma changé la carte mere en 2 jours. 

Je vous souhaite a tous d'avoir autant de chance que moi... Perso je suis converti j'en ai presque finis avec le PC


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Octobre 2011)

Ben moi aussi, je file demain matin récupérer mon MBP chez ICLG, carte mère changée aux frais d'Apple, j'ai reçu le SMS à midi comme quoi il m'attendait.


----------



## jp.pilet (14 Octobre 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben pour voir ça, il va devoir attendre que nous soyons un certain nombre à venir poster ici, parce qu'avant mon intervention, plus bas, il n'y avait aucun post



... Parcequ'il y a un autre fil beaucoup plus conséquent consacré à cela !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h26 ----------




Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben pour voir ça, il va devoir attendre que nous soyons un certain nombre à venir poster ici, parce qu'avant mon intervention, plus bas, il n'y avait aucun post



... Parcequ'il y a un autre fil beaucoup plus conséquent consacré à cela !

ici

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h29 ----------

C'est le matin je n'avais pas vu que les fils avaient été "renoués"


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Octobre 2011)

It's back home :





:love:


----------



## fabeau (26 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour a tous ,
  nous sommes actuellement 2 adhérents à l'UFC  de Rennes en cours de constitution d'un dossier auprès du juge de  proximité.

Apple ainsi que ses distributeurs ont dès Juillet 2008 (date à laquelle Nvidia à admis le défaut) continué à fabriquer et commercialiser des machines voués à être définitivement unitilisables après quelques mois, le GPU Nvidia étant soudé a la carte mere .

Si vous etes anglophone confirmés The Inquirer à fait un très bon papier  sur le sujet  ( et plus grave sur les Macbook pro 2009 équipés des Ge force 9400 qui seraient aussi concernés  )

Dans le cas contraire où ne maitrisez pas cette langue, soyez heureux... jusquà la panne ! Parce que c'est assez flippant tout de même puisque la these de the Inquirer est que TOUT les Ge 8600 sont défectueux ( dont TOUT les MBP 2008 ) !

Bien sûr il en va de même pour HP, Dell, Fujisu-Siemens et Sony, ...

Alors, une fois NVidia condamné en septembre 2010 et les fabricants forcés d'admettre et remplacer, force est de reconnaître que certaines machines ont été réparés aux frais de Apple ( en fait NVIDIA) 

Mais pas toutes puisque  c'est  assez aléatoire, les chanceux , les "bon clients", les clients des réparateurs honnêtes ( et peu pressés sans doute de se faire reverser la prestation et les pieces par apple) ont eux gain  de cause.

Les autres , et bien tant pis pour eux... 

Car seul les Etats unis sont concernés par le jugement nvidia, où là c'est obligatoire par décision de justice !

D'autre part ,un composant défectueux ( en loccurrence le G86 sur les Macbook Pro Early 2008/2008 ) reste un composant défectueux !

 Remplacez-le et vous déplacez dans le temps ( celui de la garantie, lextension, voire les 2 ans légaux de déclaration du vice )  le probleme !

C'est ce qui motive notre démarche et par conséquent j'invite tous ceux qui sont dans cette situation d'apporter leur témoignage sérieusement et légalement , de partager les éléments communs au dossier et de contacter dès que possible les antennes locales de l'UFC ( ou tout autre association de défense, l'UFC de rennes étant un peu plus avancée dans le dossier).

Aussi, nous avons besoins de vos témoignages, certifiés pour obtenir gain de cause individuellement et collectivement ! 

pour témoigner contactez moi en MP pour la suite.

Merci à tous.


----------



## macarel (26 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,
"Si vous etes anglophone confirmés The Inquirer à fait un très bon papier sur le sujet ( et plus grave sur les Macbook pro 2009 équipés des Ge force 9400 qui seraient aussi concernés )"


C'est bizarre, j'ai cru comprendre le contraire, les 9400 font des "good bumps", contrairement au 9600.
J'ai mal lu?


----------



## spalex (27 Octobre 2011)

Salut à tous,
J'ai eu hier le même problème, j'utilise normalement mon mac puis le mets en veille à mon retour impossible de le sortir de sa veille : écran noir, plus de boing lorsque je tente de le redémarrer....
Je lemmène chez un centre de service agrée apple en indiquant que c'est un mbp de 2008 avec une GeForce 8600M GT512 et que le problème est connu. Le mec du centre me confirme et m'indique qu'il vont faire les vérifications et me tiendront au courant dans la soirée.
Hier soir il mannonçait que la carte mère était morte mais que ce n'avait aucun rapport avec le GPU (apparemment je n'ai pas le modèle incriminé). Il me propose soit de remplacer la carte mère pour 800E ou d'essayer de la réparer pour 400E.

J'ai quelques petites questions : 

Es-ce que je devrais essayer de passer par un apple store pour pleurer en tant que client apple depuis de nombreuses années ?

800E pour changer la carte mère là ou d'autre parle de 400 comme Claud, un tel écart est-il normal ? Pour info j'ai été chez iRSI à Ternes (bonne réputation ?).

Si je lamène à un genius est-ce que le devis est payant ?
J'ai des amis qui partent au US samedi, j'hésite à me prendre un modèle plus récent mais j'avais absolument pas prévu de changer de mbp et surtout que celui que j'utilise depuis 3 ans me claque comme ça dans les mains. A quoi bon acheter un produit à 2000 euros si il lâche au bout de 3 ans ?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses, alex.


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Octobre 2011)

spalex a dit:


> essayer de la réparer pour 400E.



"Essayer de la réparer" ? :mouais:

À moins de disposer de la machine spécifique permettant de changer le composant précis qui est en défaut (possession tout à fait hors de propos), un centre de maintenance n'a que deux options possibles face à ce genre de panne :

1) Remplacement de la carte mère par une neuve,

2) Remplacement de la carte mère en "échange standard" par une carte mère reconditionnée *en usine*.

"Essayer de la réparer" ne fait pas partie des options offertes par Apple à un centre de maintenance agréé.


----------



## kolargol31 (27 Octobre 2011)

"essayer de le reparer" >>> cela peut signifier qu'ils vont essayer de voir ce qu'ils peuvent faire mais en aucun cas le réparer réellement 


donc au final: perdre 400


----------



## spalex (27 Octobre 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> "Essayer de la réparer" ? :mouais:
> 
> À moins de disposer de la machine spécifique permettant de changer le composant précis qui est en défaut (possession tout à fait hors de propos), un centre de maintenance n'a que deux options possibles face à ce genre de panne :
> 
> ...



C'est texto ce que le technicien m'a dit (au passage il avait plutot sympa) il m'a dit qu'il pouvait essayer de réparer la carte pour la moitié du prix de la nouvelle et qu'il ne me facturait pas si il n'y arrivait pas. 

Je pense après avoir lu les posts de ce fil que je l'ai dans le baba :


> Serial number: *********CYJY (cleaned up from 'S********CYJY')
> Name: MacBook Pro (Early 2008)
> Model: mbp_early_08
> Group1: MacBook
> ...



Je vais tenter un coup de fil désespéré mais je ne vois pas lintérêt de réparer une machine qui lâche au bout de 3 ans et qui ne côte plus que 500 euros. Je saurais maintenant que quand on achète mac on achète pas de la qualité mais du bling-bling malgré les prix exorbitants.


----------



## tsss (27 Octobre 2011)

spalex a dit:


> C'est texto ce que le technicien m'a dit (au passage il avait plutot sympa) &#8230;...




Comme dit plus haut, ça semble un peu léger &#8230; 'fin bon, comme on dit aux enfants : "c'est toujours bien d'essayer" 

Sinon, ce genre de CM se trouve pour 300&#8364; par ici &#8230;. il semble que ce soit la bonne !


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Octobre 2011)

spalex a dit:


> Je vais tenter un coup de fil désespéré mais je ne vois pas l&#8217;intérêt de réparer une machine qui lâche au bout de 3 ans et qui ne côte plus que 500 euros. Je saurais maintenant que quand on achète mac on achète pas de la qualité mais du bling-bling malgré les prix exorbitants.



Ne généralise pas ton cas, il n'existe aucun fabricant de quoi que ce soit qui n'ait aucun taux de "défaut", ce qui diffère les uns des autres, c'est le pourcentage que représente ce taux par rapport au volume produit, et là, Apple fait partie des imbattables.

Il ne faut pas perdre de vue que seuls ceux qui ont rencontré un problème viennent en parler ici, mais l'immense majorité de ceux qui, avec cette même machine, n'en ont eu aucun, n'ont aucune raison de se manifester, donc le fait que touxs ceux que tu croise ici ont un problème ne signifie nullement que ce problème soit général.

Par ailleurs, il vaut mieux se méfier des abus de langage, par exemple lorsque je dis que la carte mère de mon MBP a été changée aux frais d'Apple, c'est faux en réalité, c'est aux frais de NVidia, parce que dans mon cas (qui est celui à l'origine de ce topic), le responsable, c'est NVidia, et pas Apple, et NVidia doit aussi financer les réparations d'un nombre bien plus important de PC touchés par le même problème avec la même puce graphique.

Après, que tu aies souffert d'un problème différent qui lui, relève de la garantie "ordinaire", mais s'est hélas manifesté après expiration d'icelle, c'est certes très regrettable pour toi, mais ça n'implique absolument pas que ton problème soit général.

Même s'il n'est pas possible de nier que la qualité des Mac s'est ressentie du fait qu'ils ne soient plus fabriqués par Apple, elle reste cependant du meilleur niveau qui soit sur le marché informatique. Ne jette pas le bébé avec l'eau du bain !


----------



## jp.pilet (27 Octobre 2011)

spalex a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> J'ai eu hier le même problème, j'utilise normalement mon mac puis le mets en veille à mon retour impossible de le sortir de sa veille : écran noir, plus de boing lorsque je tente de le redémarrer....
> ...
> 
> Merci d'avance pour vos réponses, alex.



Bonjour 
En réalité si c'est bien la nVidia concernée, très souvent la CM flambe en même temps ou peu après le CG. C'est ce qui m'est arrivé : après veille écran noir, redémarrage 7 ou 8 fois avec bong puis ... Plus rien... Et même réponse c'est peut-être la CG mais comme la CM est morte on ne peut vérifier ! ... 1000  pour changer la CM !!!!

N'oublie pas si ta CG est la nVidia et... de t'inscrire à Que choisir, il y a une action nationale qui est menée et il faut remplir un formulaire en ligne dont le lien doit figurer quelque part sur ce fil.
cordialement JPP


----------



## bernlouby (7 Novembre 2011)

bonjour,
j'ai à changer la carte mère d'un MBP 15' acheté en avril 2007,
c'est un Intel Core 2 Duo 2.16GHz
il s'agit a priori de la carte logique pour A1211

j'ai quelques questions si vous voulez bien:

- cela vaut-il la peine de se lancer dans le changement de la carte en l'achetant sur internet à un fournisseur chinois de Shenzen ou de Hong Kong, sans savoir si cette carte comporte le défaut dont parle cette discussion?
- ou bien à qui acheter la carte pour être sûr?
- ou quoi demander au fournisseur vendeur comme garantie?

une autre question:
- cette carte peut-elle comporter un processeur de 2.33 au lieu du 2.16?

dernière question:
pour un amateur comme moi qui n'a jamais fait ce travail, avec les tutoriels comme:
http://www.ifixit.com/Guide/Device/MacBook_Pro_15"_Core_2_Duo_Model_A1211
http://esimport.fr/tuto/tutos-mac/changement-de-la-carte-mere-dun-macbook-pro-15-pouces-a1226 (mais celui ci concerne la carte pour A1226, est-ce le même montage?)
ou
http://www.reparation-macbook.com/macbook-pro/macbook-pro-15-core-2-duo-A1211/

merci pour vos conseils,
bernard


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Novembre 2011)

bernlouby a dit:


> - cela vaut-il la peine de se lancer dans le changement de la carte en l'achetant sur internet à un fournisseur chinois de Shenzen ou de Hong Kong, sans savoir si cette carte comporte le défaut dont parle cette discussion?



Ça dépend du prix, par contre, pour le problème, il ne concernait pas la carte mère mais la puce NVidia GeForce 8600 GT soudée dessus, *donc pas ton modèle de MacBook Pro qui était lui équipé d'une puce vidéo ATI Mobility Radeon X1600*. 



bernlouby a dit:


> - ou bien à qui acheter la carte pour être sûr?
> - ou quoi demander au fournisseur vendeur comme garantie?



Ben là, je n'ai pas de réponse à te donner. Moi, mon changement de Carte mère a été fait sous garantie, donc je n'ai pas eu à examiner ce problème



bernlouby a dit:


> une autre question:
> - cette carte peut-elle comporter un processeur de 2.33 au lieu du 2.16?



Tu peux par ailleurs tout à fait prendre une carte mère à 2,33 Ghz, ça ne pose aucun problème.



bernlouby a dit:


> -dernière question:
> pour un amateur comme moi qui n'a jamais fait ce travail, avec les tutoriels comme:
> http://www.ifixit.com/Guide/Device/MacBook_Pro_15"_Core_2_Duo_Model_A1211
> http://esimport.fr/tuto/tutos-mac/changement-de-la-carte-mere-dun-macbook-pro-15-pouces-a1226 (mais celui ci concerne la carte pour A1226, est-ce le même montage?)
> ...



Tu sais, ce ne sont que des vis à dévisser (attention quand tu remontes, les vis sur le côté droit de la coque du Mac, surtout les plus près de la charnière, de ne pas te tromper de trous avec ceux destinés à recevoir les vis de fixation de la prise DVI, moi, la première fois, lors d'un changement de disque dur pour un client, ça m'avait bien pris 20 mn pour parvenir à ressortir la vis de ce put1 de trou), des connecteurs à déconnecter (délicatement), un peu de pâte thermique à tartiner (je te conseille la Silver Arctic), et les opérations inverses pour le remontage. Il faut surtout faire attention à ne pas cintrer la carte mère, toujours la garder bien "à plat", sinon, ça risquerait de couper des pistes, mais bon, ça n'a rien d'irréalisable si tu t'organise bien.

Une boîte à cases (moi, j'utilise un fond alvéolé de boite de Ferrero rochers pour ça) c'est bien utile pour classer les vis au fur et à mesure du démontage, ça évite ensuite de mettre la mauvaise vis au mauvais endroit au remontage.

Démontage et remontage de la carte mère, ça m'a pris une heure et demi, mais moi, comme tutoriel, j'utilisais le "take appart" (la doc "S.A.V.") officiel d'Apple, je préfère me fier au bon dieu qu'à ses saints. Bon, c'est vrai aussi que si c'était mon premier MBP, ça n'était pas, loin s'en faut, mon premier portable Apple, donc n'hésite pas à compter une heure de plus si tu n'as jamais démonté/remonté un portable (et qu'il fonctionne encore après le remontage ).


----------



## nco2 (15 Décembre 2011)

Salut à tous, j'ajoute mon expérience personnelle, problème rencontré en sortie de veille, diagnostic chez un réparateur  agrée Apple, résultat : pas de diagu de la CG possible car CM morte ! donc comme tout le monde, 900 euros de devis, refusé bien sur !

J'ai rempli le formulaire UFC,
Je décide de rappeler le sav aujourd'hui, résultat, on me transmet sur le poste d'un responsable, qui a bien appris sa leçon, et qui me précise que dès lors que le test de la CG n'a pût être réalisé , rien n'est possible, je précise les soucis rencontrés par nous tous sur les forums, ainsi que la prise en charge gracieuse d'apple (Nvidia) pour certains d'entres vous, et la, réponse expéditive : Tout format autre que le support d'Apple n'est pas considéré" ajoutant que les forums n'apportent aucunes véracité quand aux propos relatés et donc, non soutenues par Apple....

En gros, leurs clients seraient des menteurs n'ayant aucunes crédibilité, et Apple n'aurais jamais accorder de remplacement de CM gratuitement !

Donc dégouté ! (40 min d'attente pour ça ! ) 
étant bon client de la marque et leurs précisant en plus sur la fin mon intention de prendre un imac prochainement !

Comment avez vous gérer le remplacement de la CM a leurs frais ??? Je n'ai pas manqué d'arguments pourtant !

Courage aux prochains sur la liste !


----------



## subsole (15 Décembre 2011)

nco2 a dit:


> Salut à tous, j'ajoute mon expérience personnelle, problème rencontré en sortie de veille, diagnostic chez un réparateur  agrée Apple, résultat : pas de diagu de la CG possible car CM morte ! donc comme tout le monde, 900 euros de devis, refusé bien sur !
> 
> J'ai rempli le formulaire UFC,
> Je décide de rappeler le sav aujourd'hui, résultat, on me transmet sur le poste d'un responsable, qui a bien appris sa leçon, et qui me précise que dès lors que le test de la CG n'a pût être réalisé , rien n'est possible, je précise les soucis rencontrés par nous tous sur les forums, ainsi que la prise en charge gracieuse d'apple (Nvidia) pour certains d'entres vous, et la, réponse expéditive : Tout format autre que le support d'Apple n'est pas considéré" ajoutant que les forums n'apportent aucunes véracité quand aux propos relatés et donc, non soutenues par Apple....
> ...


Bonjour,
Quel  modèle de Mac exactement ?


----------



## nco2 (15 Décembre 2011)

subsole a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Quel  modèle de Mac exactement ?



MacBook pro 15" early de 2008


----------



## subsole (15 Décembre 2011)

nco2 a dit:


> MacBook pro 15" early de 2008



Jette un oeil par là, pas très encourageant  ====> http://forums.macg.co/macbook-pro/m...-probleme-ecran-noir-au-demarrage-704622.html

J'ai noté que le prix de la CM n'est pas au même (500&#8364;, post#8).
Sinon, la demande de nicopulse (UFC Que Choisir) post#10


----------



## nco2 (15 Décembre 2011)

subsole a dit:


> Jette un oeil par là, pas très encourageant  ====> http://forums.macg.co/macbook-pro/m...-probleme-ecran-noir-au-demarrage-704622.html
> 
> J'ai noté que le prix de la CM n'est pas au même (500&#8364;, post#8).
> Sinon, la demande de nicopulse (UFC Que Choisir) post#10



Bonjour, merci pour ces petites infos, mais déjà vu.... j'ai rempli le questionnaire d'ufc.
Effectivement on remarque tous les prix.....
Ce qui m'énerve mais me fait plaisir pour les chanceux, c'est que certains, avec un simple appel ont droit à un remplacement pur et simple de la CM gratuitement ! ( même quand le test de la CG n'est pas possible ! )

Et si on se gérer un planning d'appel pour les contacter pour le même problème la même journée, ils finiraient peut être par plier ! ^^


----------



## C@cTuS (15 Décembre 2011)

Tu es en region parisienne ? J' ai un moyen de faire repartir la carte mère un bon moment ,du moins le temps de passer le test GPU ( ce qui ne veut pas dire que le résultat sera positif, car si c' est le processeur qui pose problème par exemple .. )  . Ta machine a t-elle plus de 4 ans ?


----------



## nco2 (15 Décembre 2011)

C@cTuS a dit:


> Tu es en region parisienne ? J' ai un moyen de faire repartir la carte mère un bon moment ,du moins le temps de passer le test GPU ( ce qui ne veut pas dire que le résultat sera positif, car si c' est le processeur qui pose problème par exemple .. )  . Ta machine a t-elle plus de 4 ans ?



Bonsoir, non je ne suis pas de la région parisienne mais j'ai la possibilité de m'y rendre et de me loger sur place....., on peut toujours essayer  
Ma machine à 3 ans, merci de l'intérêt que tu portes a mon post (ainsi qu'aux autres dalleurs ! )


----------



## C@cTuS (16 Décembre 2011)

ok MP


----------



## imperilled (18 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai eu ce problème deux fois sur deux machines différentes et ayant plus de 4 ans au moment ou elles ont lâchées.

Pour ce qui est du prix du remplacement de la CM, chez un revendeur on m'a proposé le remplacement d'une carte mère à 800e pour un 15" alors qu'en apple store ils en demandent 365e ... Pour un 17" il faut compter 415e.

Pour ce qui est de la prise en charge totale et au frais d' apple, la premiere fois j'ai déposer mon MBP il m'ont demander la somme et en appelant le service client c'est passé. La deuxième fois j'ai appelé le service client avant de me rendre à l'apple store et c'est passé également avec ou sans l'appel au service client je ne sais pas par contre.

Si ca peut en aider certains ...


----------

